# Fat Chicks



## Buzz Jenkins

Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts. 

I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes. 

Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled. 

To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them. 

So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life. 

The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone. 

However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.


----------



## Mr. H.

Buzz Jenkins said:


> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches.



I'm with ya, bro. And I feel your pain.


----------



## Pogo

"Doable"  

Wow, get the fuck over yourself.

Btw, the whole population got fat.  Look around.  That is if you can get your face out of your mirror.


----------



## ninja007

yep, and they wear cut off t shirts and thongs even if the fat is hanging out. Disgusting. You can thank liberal media and Megan Trainor for this; and black guys who will fuck anything.


----------



## Moonglow

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.


Now you know why Vaseline is so popular with single guys. Your dick don't care if it's a fat chick...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than ****. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> ·
> ·
> ·​To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.



  You might find this difficult to believe, but there are other attributes that women have that are much more meaningful than their figure or their general appearance.  Most men grasp this well before they reach your age, but I guess some guys remain immature boys, no matter how old they get.

  You probably wouldn't like my wife.  I'm afraid she's not exactly supermodel material.  You probably wouldn't find her _“doable”_.

  But that'd be just fine with her.  Even if she wasn't married and faithful to me, and even if she were into casual sexual encounters, she still would have standards, and an immature middle-aged boy who only thinks of women in terms of how _“doable”_ he thinks they are, based merely on their appearance, would not come anywhere close to meeting her standards.


----------



## Esmeralda

Bob Blaylock said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than ****. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> ·
> ··​To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might find this difficult to believe, but there are other attributes that women have that are much more meaningful than their figure or their general appearance.  Most men grasp this well before they reach your age, but I guess some guys remain immature boys, no matter how old they get.
> 
> You probably wouldn't like my wife.  I'm afraid she's not exactly supermodel material.  You probably wouldn't find her _“doable”_.
> 
> But that'd be just fine with her.  Even if she wasn't married and faithful to me, and even if she were into casual sexual encounters, she still would have standards, and an immature middle-aged boy who only thinks of women in terms of how _“doable”_ he thinks they are, based merely on their appearance, would not come anywhere close to meeting her standards.
Click to expand...

Good post. This is reality.  'It's what's inside that counts' isn't just a saying. For a mentally and emotionally mature individual, it is what really matters. Sure, you have to be attracted to a person, but believing that it's all about the outside package and that that package has to fit a narrow vision of what is viable as a sexual partner--that's really immature.

So, Bob is right: only a very immature man would categorize women as 'doable' or not 'doable,' especially based upon them looking like perfectly proportioned and toned 20 year olds.

There are a lot of overweight people in America, most in the world, I believe. But there are plenty of people who are fit, some who make a serious effort to be so.  Most of them are regularly in the gym or belong to sports groups like hiking or biking groups.  Now, it seems to me, if you were actually 'worthy' of such a girl, you'd be one of those guys who was also regularly at the gym, or regularly hiking or biking, who was fit also and would meet such a young lady at one of the venues she frequents.

But it seems you are probably not a fit and trim man, plus you are over 40 and probably hang out at the bar, drink and smoke, and don't have that much to offer physically.  That's speculation, of course, based on the fact you aren't meeting women who are in great shape, which means you are not doing the activities women do to keep fit.

What is patently clear is that emotionally and mentally you are very unfit and are not a likely candidate to date a really put together woman, one who is both physically and emotionally fit.

Oh, and BTW, stats show that women with higher educations tend to be more slender than others, so, again, as you are not meeting such women, it could be they are out of your league as far as education is concerned. You probably don't have a career in which you interact with highly educated women and are, therefore, not likely to be around such women who, if you were also educated (and fit) might find you 'doable.'

Also, there are, nowadays, a lot of women over 40 who are beautiful and in great shape, but, obviously, they are not interested in giving you a second look; otherwise, if you were worthy of their attention,  you wouldn't be complaining about 'women over 40.'


----------



## Gracie

Oh. A troll thread by a guy that probably has scrawny body and wants a chick skinnier than he is so he doesn't look so bad.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Gracie said:


> Oh. A troll thread by a guy that probably has scrawny body and wants a chick skinnier than he is so he doesn't look so bad.



  There is more to being a man, as opposed to merely being a boy, than just age.  I think we now have a 45-year-old example of a boy to show us this.


----------



## Gracie

Buzzkill probably looks like this.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Gracie said:


> Buzzkill probably looks like this.



  Based on his OP, I imagine that he must look a lot creepier than that.

  Age-progress this guy to about 45 years, and you're probably on the right track…


----------



## Gracie

Some time back, I was at the market and this cowboy dude was sauntering up the isle with his basket. He was like a stick...in skin tight jeans, cowboy boots and a 10 gallon hat on his scrawny neck. 
I envision buzzkill to be like that dude.


----------



## Esmeralda

Bob Blaylock said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buzzkill probably looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on his OP, I imagine that he must look a lot creepier than that.
> 
> Age-progress this guy to about 45 years, and you're probably on the right track…
> 
> View attachment 48652
Click to expand...

I think, JMO because I've seen a lot of guys like this, he is overweight and unfit, smokes,  drinks and doesn't exercise--so has bad skin and teeth, leers at women half his age, most of whom, slender or not, are ignoring him.  He may try to dress like a younger man and so looks foolish; and he has virtually  nothing to offer a pretty, fit young woman, probably not even money.

If he were good looking, had money, had a personality, etc., good looking, fit young women would be interested in him, and such women, despite what he says, are all over the place.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Esmeralda said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buzzkill probably looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on his OP, I imagine that he must look a lot creepier than that.
> 
> Age-progress this guy to about 45 years, and you're probably on the right track…
> 
> View attachment 48652
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think, JMO because I've seen a lot of guys like this, he is overweight and unfit, smokes,  drinks and doesn't exercise--so has bad skin and teeth, leers at women half his age, most of whom, slender or not, are ignoring him.  He may try to dress like a younger man and so looks foolish; and he has virtually  nothing to offer a pretty, fit young woman, probably not even money.
> 
> If he were good looking, had money, had a personality, etc., good looking, fit young women would be interested in him, and such women, despite what he says, are all over the place.
Click to expand...


You silly fuckers need to get it straight. In order to make you feel better about yourselves, am I fat or am I skinny?


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Esmeralda said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than ****. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> ·
> ··​To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might find this difficult to believe, but there are other attributes that women have that are much more meaningful than their figure or their general appearance.  Most men grasp this well before they reach your age, but I guess some guys remain immature boys, no matter how old they get.
> 
> You probably wouldn't like my wife.  I'm afraid she's not exactly supermodel material.  You probably wouldn't find her _“doable”_.
> 
> But that'd be just fine with her.  Even if she wasn't married and faithful to me, and even if she were into casual sexual encounters, she still would have standards, and an immature middle-aged boy who only thinks of women in terms of how _“doable”_ he thinks they are, based merely on their appearance, would not come anywhere close to meeting her standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good post. This is reality.  'It's what's inside that counts' isn't just a saying. For a mentally and emotionally mature individual, it is what really matters. Sure, you have to be attracted to a person, but believing that it's all about the outside package and that that package has to fit a narrow vision of what is viable as a sexual partner--that's really immature.
> 
> So, Bob is right: only a very immature man would categorize women as 'doable' or not 'doable,' especially based upon them looking like perfectly proportioned and toned 20 year olds.
> 
> There are a lot of overweight people in America, most in the world, I believe. But there are plenty of people who are fit, some who make a serious effort to be so.  Most of them are regularly in the gym or belong to sports groups like hiking or biking groups.  Now, it seems to me, if you were actually 'worthy' of such a girl, you'd be one of those guys who was also regularly at the gym, or regularly hiking or biking, who was fit also and would meet such a young lady at one of the venues she frequents.
> 
> But it seems you are probably not a fit and trim man, plus you are over 40 and probably hang out at the bar, drink and smoke, and don't have that much to offer physically.  That's speculation, of course, based on the fact you aren't meeting women who are in great shape, which means you are not doing the activities women do to keep fit.
> 
> What is patently clear is that emotionally and mentally you are very unfit and are not a likely candidate to date a really put together woman, one who is both physically and emotionally fit.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, stats show that women with higher educations tend to be more slender than others, so, again, as you are not meeting such women, it could be they are out of your league as far as education is concerned. You probably don't have a career in which you interact with highly educated women and are, therefore, not likely to be around such women who, if you were also educated (and fit) might find you 'doable.'
> 
> Also, there are, nowadays, a lot of women over 40 who are beautiful and in great shape, but, obviously, they are not interested in giving you a second look; otherwise, if you were worthy of their attention,  you wouldn't be complaining about 'women over 40.'
Click to expand...


No, you just dislike what I said and felt the need to justify yourself and your emotions. That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a fucking chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. It is also immature. Anticipated reply- you have to act this way because you are a victim of a patriarchal society. Puke!

Secondly, you wrongly assume that dudes need to have a bitch to be happy and complete. This is not true for everyone. I have had relationships and been married. I want this no more. I am not looking for what is "inside", you idiot. I just want to sheath my cock for a couple hours, no more. You apparently do not get it, as being a significant other to a man is apparently connected to the intrinsic worth of women in your defective little brain. 

Your reply post was entirely hurt feelings and nonsensical tripe.  I guarantee that I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Bob Blaylock said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than ****. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> ·
> ·
> ·​To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might find this difficult to believe, but there are other attributes that women have that are much more meaningful than their figure or their general appearance.  Most men grasp this well before they reach your age, but I guess some guys remain immature boys, no matter how old they get.
> 
> You probably wouldn't like my wife.  I'm afraid she's not exactly supermodel material.  You probably wouldn't find her _“doable”_.
> 
> But that'd be just fine with her.  Even if she wasn't married and faithful to me, and even if she were into casual sexual encounters, she still would have standards, and an immature middle-aged boy who only thinks of women in terms of how _“doable”_ he thinks they are, based merely on their appearance, would not come anywhere close to meeting her standards.
Click to expand...


You fag. Apples and oranges.


----------



## Esmeralda

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buzzkill probably looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on his OP, I imagine that he must look a lot creepier than that.
> 
> Age-progress this guy to about 45 years, and you're probably on the right track…
> 
> View attachment 48652
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think, JMO because I've seen a lot of guys like this, he is overweight and unfit, smokes,  drinks and doesn't exercise--so has bad skin and teeth, leers at women half his age, most of whom, slender or not, are ignoring him.  He may try to dress like a younger man and so looks foolish; and he has virtually  nothing to offer a pretty, fit young woman, probably not even money.
> 
> If he were good looking, had money, had a personality, etc., good looking, fit young women would be interested in him, and such women, despite what he says, are all over the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You silly fuckers need to get it straight. In order to make you feel better about yourselves, am I fat or am I skinny?
Click to expand...

LOL It has nothing to do with us; it has to do with the fact you are obviously not appealing to women who you think are good enough for you. The reason for that is that the women don't think you are good enough for them; thus, it is most likely your looks, as well as personality, income, etc., that are not good enough for the women you think are good enough for you.  There are plenty of women in the US who are not overweight, but they are not clammering to be with you are they?


----------



## Esmeralda

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than ****. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> ·
> ··​To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might find this difficult to believe, but there are other attributes that women have that are much more meaningful than their figure or their general appearance.  Most men grasp this well before they reach your age, but I guess some guys remain immature boys, no matter how old they get.
> 
> You probably wouldn't like my wife.  I'm afraid she's not exactly supermodel material.  You probably wouldn't find her _“doable”_.
> 
> But that'd be just fine with her.  Even if she wasn't married and faithful to me, and even if she were into casual sexual encounters, she still would have standards, and an immature middle-aged boy who only thinks of women in terms of how _“doable”_ he thinks they are, based merely on their appearance, would not come anywhere close to meeting her standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good post. This is reality.  'It's what's inside that counts' isn't just a saying. For a mentally and emotionally mature individual, it is what really matters. Sure, you have to be attracted to a person, but believing that it's all about the outside package and that that package has to fit a narrow vision of what is viable as a sexual partner--that's really immature.
> 
> So, Bob is right: only a very immature man would categorize women as 'doable' or not 'doable,' especially based upon them looking like perfectly proportioned and toned 20 year olds.
> 
> There are a lot of overweight people in America, most in the world, I believe. But there are plenty of people who are fit, some who make a serious effort to be so.  Most of them are regularly in the gym or belong to sports groups like hiking or biking groups.  Now, it seems to me, if you were actually 'worthy' of such a girl, you'd be one of those guys who was also regularly at the gym, or regularly hiking or biking, who was fit also and would meet such a young lady at one of the venues she frequents.
> 
> But it seems you are probably not a fit and trim man, plus you are over 40 and probably hang out at the bar, drink and smoke, and don't have that much to offer physically.  That's speculation, of course, based on the fact you aren't meeting women who are in great shape, which means you are not doing the activities women do to keep fit.
> 
> What is patently clear is that emotionally and mentally you are very unfit and are not a likely candidate to date a really put together woman, one who is both physically and emotionally fit.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, stats show that women with higher educations tend to be more slender than others, so, again, as you are not meeting such women, it could be they are out of your league as far as education is concerned. You probably don't have a career in which you interact with highly educated women and are, therefore, not likely to be around such women who, if you were also educated (and fit) might find you 'doable.'
> 
> Also, there are, nowadays, a lot of women over 40 who are beautiful and in great shape, but, obviously, they are not interested in giving you a second look; otherwise, if you were worthy of their attention,  you wouldn't be complaining about 'women over 40.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just dislike what I said and felt the need to justify yourself and your emotions. That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a fucking chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. It is also immature. Anticipated reply- you have to act this way because you are a victim of a patriarchal society. Puke!
> 
> Secondly, you wrongly assume that dudes need to have a bitch to be happy and complete. This is not true for everyone. I have had relationships and been married. I want this no more. I am not looking for what is "inside", you idiot. I just want to sheath my cock for a couple hours, no more. You apparently do not get it, as being a significant other to a man is apparently connected to the intrinsic worth of women in your defective little brain.
> 
> Your reply post was entirely hurt feelings and nonsensical tripe.  I guarantee that I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.
Click to expand...

You are so full of shit and pathetic it's not even funny. Gracie was right,  you are just a troll.


----------



## Esmeralda

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than ****. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> ·
> ··​To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might find this difficult to believe, but there are other attributes that women have that are much more meaningful than their figure or their general appearance.  Most men grasp this well before they reach your age, but I guess some guys remain immature boys, no matter how old they get.
> 
> You probably wouldn't like my wife.  I'm afraid she's not exactly supermodel material.  You probably wouldn't find her _“doable”_.
> 
> But that'd be just fine with her.  Even if she wasn't married and faithful to me, and even if she were into casual sexual encounters, she still would have standards, and an immature middle-aged boy who only thinks of women in terms of how _“doable”_ he thinks they are, based merely on their appearance, would not come anywhere close to meeting her standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good post. This is reality.  'It's what's inside that counts' isn't just a saying. For a mentally and emotionally mature individual, it is what really matters. Sure, you have to be attracted to a person, but believing that it's all about the outside package and that that package has to fit a narrow vision of what is viable as a sexual partner--that's really immature.
> 
> So, Bob is right: only a very immature man would categorize women as 'doable' or not 'doable,' especially based upon them looking like perfectly proportioned and toned 20 year olds.
> 
> There are a lot of overweight people in America, most in the world, I believe. But there are plenty of people who are fit, some who make a serious effort to be so.  Most of them are regularly in the gym or belong to sports groups like hiking or biking groups.  Now, it seems to me, if you were actually 'worthy' of such a girl, you'd be one of those guys who was also regularly at the gym, or regularly hiking or biking, who was fit also and would meet such a young lady at one of the venues she frequents.
> 
> But it seems you are probably not a fit and trim man, plus you are over 40 and probably hang out at the bar, drink and smoke, and don't have that much to offer physically.  That's speculation, of course, based on the fact you aren't meeting women who are in great shape, which means you are not doing the activities women do to keep fit.
> 
> What is patently clear is that emotionally and mentally you are very unfit and are not a likely candidate to date a really put together woman, one who is both physically and emotionally fit.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, stats show that women with higher educations tend to be more slender than others, so, again, as you are not meeting such women, it could be they are out of your league as far as education is concerned. You probably don't have a career in which you interact with highly educated women and are, therefore, not likely to be around such women who, if you were also educated (and fit) might find you 'doable.'
> 
> Also, there are, nowadays, a lot of women over 40 who are beautiful and in great shape, but, obviously, they are not interested in giving you a second look; otherwise, if you were worthy of their attention,  you wouldn't be complaining about 'women over 40.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just dislike what I said and felt the need to justify yourself and your emotions. That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a fucking chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. It is also immature. Anticipated reply- you have to act this way because you are a victim of a patriarchal society. Puke!
> 
> Secondly, you wrongly assume that dudes need to have a bitch to be happy and complete. This is not true for everyone. I have had relationships and been married. I want this no more. I am not looking for what is "inside", you idiot. I just want to sheath my cock for a couple hours, no more. You apparently do not get it, as being a significant other to a man is apparently connected to the intrinsic worth of women in your defective little brain.
> 
> Your reply post was entirely hurt feelings and nonsensical tripe. * I guarantee that I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2*.
Click to expand...

LMAO  OMG that's just too funny.    It is also really sickening.


----------



## Unkotare

The OP is clearly a frustrated, flaccid virgin and very likely to remain that way for good. Single-handedly keeping the "Angry Masturbation Tissue Company" in business.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Esmeralda said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than ****. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> ·
> ··​To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might find this difficult to believe, but there are other attributes that women have that are much more meaningful than their figure or their general appearance.  Most men grasp this well before they reach your age, but I guess some guys remain immature boys, no matter how old they get.
> 
> You probably wouldn't like my wife.  I'm afraid she's not exactly supermodel material.  You probably wouldn't find her _“doable”_.
> 
> But that'd be just fine with her.  Even if she wasn't married and faithful to me, and even if she were into casual sexual encounters, she still would have standards, and an immature middle-aged boy who only thinks of women in terms of how _“doable”_ he thinks they are, based merely on their appearance, would not come anywhere close to meeting her standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good post. This is reality.  'It's what's inside that counts' isn't just a saying. For a mentally and emotionally mature individual, it is what really matters. Sure, you have to be attracted to a person, but believing that it's all about the outside package and that that package has to fit a narrow vision of what is viable as a sexual partner--that's really immature.
> 
> So, Bob is right: only a very immature man would categorize women as 'doable' or not 'doable,' especially based upon them looking like perfectly proportioned and toned 20 year olds.
> 
> There are a lot of overweight people in America, most in the world, I believe. But there are plenty of people who are fit, some who make a serious effort to be so.  Most of them are regularly in the gym or belong to sports groups like hiking or biking groups.  Now, it seems to me, if you were actually 'worthy' of such a girl, you'd be one of those guys who was also regularly at the gym, or regularly hiking or biking, who was fit also and would meet such a young lady at one of the venues she frequents.
> 
> But it seems you are probably not a fit and trim man, plus you are over 40 and probably hang out at the bar, drink and smoke, and don't have that much to offer physically.  That's speculation, of course, based on the fact you aren't meeting women who are in great shape, which means you are not doing the activities women do to keep fit.
> 
> What is patently clear is that emotionally and mentally you are very unfit and are not a likely candidate to date a really put together woman, one who is both physically and emotionally fit.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, stats show that women with higher educations tend to be more slender than others, so, again, as you are not meeting such women, it could be they are out of your league as far as education is concerned. You probably don't have a career in which you interact with highly educated women and are, therefore, not likely to be around such women who, if you were also educated (and fit) might find you 'doable.'
> 
> Also, there are, nowadays, a lot of women over 40 who are beautiful and in great shape, but, obviously, they are not interested in giving you a second look; otherwise, if you were worthy of their attention,  you wouldn't be complaining about 'women over 40.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just dislike what I said and felt the need to justify yourself and your emotions. That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a fucking chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. It is also immature. Anticipated reply- you have to act this way because you are a victim of a patriarchal society. Puke!
> 
> Secondly, you wrongly assume that dudes need to have a bitch to be happy and complete. This is not true for everyone. I have had relationships and been married. I want this no more. I am not looking for what is "inside", you idiot. I just want to sheath my cock for a couple hours, no more. You apparently do not get it, as being a significant other to a man is apparently connected to the intrinsic worth of women in your defective little brain.
> 
> Your reply post was entirely hurt feelings and nonsensical tripe. * I guarantee that I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO  OMG that's just too funny.    It is also really sickening.
Click to expand...


Yep, 1 hour, guaranteed!


----------



## Pogo

^^ Internet tough suave guy.  Right up there mythologically with the jackalope.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.



  Were do you live?
I've noticed that about yankee chicks. I would guess it has to do with the long winters of inactivity.
    Here in Texas it's mostly the hispanic chicks that are fat.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Oh. A troll thread by a guy that probably has scrawny body and wants a chick skinnier than he is so he doesn't look so bad.



Nah, I'm guessing he looks like this...


----------



## Pogo

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than ****. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> ·
> ··​To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might find this difficult to believe, but there are other attributes that women have that are much more meaningful than their figure or their general appearance.  Most men grasp this well before they reach your age, but I guess some guys remain immature boys, no matter how old they get.
> 
> You probably wouldn't like my wife.  I'm afraid she's not exactly supermodel material.  You probably wouldn't find her _“doable”_.
> 
> But that'd be just fine with her.  Even if she wasn't married and faithful to me, and even if she were into casual sexual encounters, she still would have standards, and an immature middle-aged boy who only thinks of women in terms of how _“doable”_ he thinks they are, based merely on their appearance, would not come anywhere close to meeting her standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good post. This is reality.  'It's what's inside that counts' isn't just a saying. For a mentally and emotionally mature individual, it is what really matters. Sure, you have to be attracted to a person, but believing that it's all about the outside package and that that package has to fit a narrow vision of what is viable as a sexual partner--that's really immature.
> 
> So, Bob is right: only a very immature man would categorize women as 'doable' or not 'doable,' especially based upon them looking like perfectly proportioned and toned 20 year olds.
> 
> There are a lot of overweight people in America, most in the world, I believe. But there are plenty of people who are fit, some who make a serious effort to be so.  Most of them are regularly in the gym or belong to sports groups like hiking or biking groups.  Now, it seems to me, if you were actually 'worthy' of such a girl, you'd be one of those guys who was also regularly at the gym, or regularly hiking or biking, who was fit also and would meet such a young lady at one of the venues she frequents.
> 
> But it seems you are probably not a fit and trim man, plus you are over 40 and probably hang out at the bar, drink and smoke, and don't have that much to offer physically.  That's speculation, of course, based on the fact you aren't meeting women who are in great shape, which means you are not doing the activities women do to keep fit.
> 
> What is patently clear is that emotionally and mentally you are very unfit and are not a likely candidate to date a really put together woman, one who is both physically and emotionally fit.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, stats show that women with higher educations tend to be more slender than others, so, again, as you are not meeting such women, it could be they are out of your league as far as education is concerned. You probably don't have a career in which you interact with highly educated women and are, therefore, not likely to be around such women who, if you were also educated (and fit) might find you 'doable.'
> 
> Also, there are, nowadays, a lot of women over 40 who are beautiful and in great shape, but, obviously, they are not interested in giving you a second look; otherwise, if you were worthy of their attention,  you wouldn't be complaining about 'women over 40.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you just dislike what I said and felt the need to justify yourself and your emotions. That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a fucking chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. It is also immature. Anticipated reply- you have to act this way because you are a victim of a patriarchal society. Puke!
> 
> Secondly, you wrongly assume that dudes need to have a bitch to be happy and complete. This is not true for everyone. I have had relationships and been married. I want this no more. I am not looking for what is "inside", you idiot. I just want to sheath my cock for a couple hours, no more. You apparently do not get it, as being a significant other to a man is apparently connected to the intrinsic worth of women in your defective little brain.
> 
> Your reply post was entirely hurt feelings and nonsensical tripe.  I guarantee that I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.
Click to expand...


I'd bet you could do the latter part in about 2 seconds.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post. This is reality.  'It's what's inside that counts' isn't just a saying. For a mentally and emotionally mature individual, it is what really matters. Sure, you have to be attracted to a person, but believing that it's all about the outside package and that that package has to fit a narrow vision of what is viable as a sexual partner--that's really immature.
> ·
> ·
> ·​What is patently clear is that emotionally and mentally you are very unfit and are not a likely candidate to date a really put together woman, one who is both physically and emotionally fit.
> ·
> ·
> ·​Also, there are, nowadays, a lot of women over 40 who are beautiful and in great shape, but, obviously, they are not interested in giving you a second look; otherwise, if you were worthy of their attention,  you wouldn't be complaining about 'women over 40.'
> 
> 
> 
> That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a ****ing chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. …
> 
> … I am not looking for what is "inside", you idiot. I just want to sheath my cock for a couple hours, no more. You apparently do not get it, as being a significant other to a man is apparently connected to the intrinsic worth of women in your defective little brain.
> 
> …  I guarantee that I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.
Click to expand...


  There's your problem, right there.  You see women as having only intrinsic value as _“bitches”_ to provide a means to _“sheath_ [your] _cock for a couple of hours”_; and you have plenty disparaging to say about the character and virtue of any woman who thinks better of herself than to allow herself to be used the way you wish to use her.

  You complaint about the character of the women who will have anything to do with you, and seem to think that they are representative of women in general; but you've set yourself up to have access only to the very lowest classes of women who have little or no sense of self-worth.  And you blame women, in general, for what are very obviously your own serious character defects.

  Juxtaposed with your complaints about how no women of any value want anything to do with you, is your arrogant statement to Esmeralda that _“I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.”_  I cannot claim to know her well enough to say anything of her own character or virtue, but I think it's a safe bet that you could not ever hope to _“bed”_ her by any means that didn't involve the use of violence, force, drugs, or some other way to do so very much against her will.

  Beyond being just creepy and immature, as you initially came across as being,now you are beginning to sound like someone who has the character and mindset of a potential rapist.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Pogo said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee that I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd bet you could do the latter part in about 2 seconds.
Click to expand...


  More likely, he'd just get his ass kicked very hard, by the woman he intended to rape; and by the time he recovered enough to get up and try to leave, the police would be there to haul his ass to jail.


----------



## ChrisL

Geez.  Everyone is entitled to their own personal preferences.  I think it is a bit harsh to accuse a person of being a rapist.  Don't you?  No need to be so defensive over another person's own preferences, IMO.


----------



## Iceweasel

While I do agree looks are definitely not the only thing that matters, looks DO matter. If you are packing 50 extra pounds you don't care how you look, it isn't healthy and you are not interested in looking good for a significant other. 

In western WA here a LOT of women are overweight and very overweight. I think the long winters depress them so they eat. Same is true for guys of course but a much higher percentage of gals are fat. Guys are more visual than women so maybe they don't see it as a problem.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do you live?
> I've noticed that about yankee chicks. I would guess it has to do with the long winters of inactivity.
> Here in Texas it's mostly the hispanic chicks that are fat.
Click to expand...


Well you would be wrong.  It's mostly southern people who are overweight.  

*Top 10 Highest Rates of Adult Obesity (2013)*
*Rank* *State* *Adult Obesity Rate*
1 w West Virginia 35.1% ±1.5
1 Y Mississippi 35.1% ±1.6
3 C Arkansas 34.6% ±1.9
4 p Tennessee 33.7% ±1.8
5 Q Kentucky 33.2% ±1.4
6 R Louisiana 33.1% ±2.1
7 j Oklahoma 32.5% ±1.4
8 B Alabama 32.4% ±1.7
9 O Indiana 31.8% ±1.2
10 n South Carolina 31.7% ±1.3


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Geez.  Everyone is entitled to their own personal preferences.  I think it is a bit harsh to accuse a person of being a rapist.  Don't you?  No need to be so defensive over another person's own preferences, IMO.



  Harsh, perhaps, but it needed to be said.

  Once before, many years ago, I met a man who expressed very much the same attitudes that Mr. Jenkins has been expressing in this thread.  I found him very disturbing.  Some months later, there was an article about him in the local newspaper being arrested, and some weeks later, about him being convicted, of having abducted, raped, and severely beaten and abused some poor young woman.

  I am getting the very same disturbing impression, here, from Mr. Jenkins, that I got from that other guy all those years ago, and I see no reason not to suppose that it has the same meaning.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do you live?
> I've noticed that about yankee chicks. I would guess it has to do with the long winters of inactivity.
> Here in Texas it's mostly the hispanic chicks that are fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you would be wrong.  It's mostly southern people who are overweight.
> 
> *Top 10 Highest Rates of Adult Obesity (2013)*
> *Rank* *State* *Adult Obesity Rate*
> 1 w West Virginia 35.1% ±1.5
> 1 Y Mississippi 35.1% ±1.6
> 3 C Arkansas 34.6% ±1.9
> 4 p Tennessee 33.7% ±1.8
> 5 Q Kentucky 33.2% ±1.4
> 6 R Louisiana 33.1% ±2.1
> 7 j Oklahoma 32.5% ±1.4
> 8 B Alabama 32.4% ±1.7
> 9 O Indiana 31.8% ±1.2
> 10 n South Carolina 31.7% ±1.3
Click to expand...


  I dont see Texas on your list.
And I'm telling you white Texas chicks aren't fat unless they're beaners.


----------



## Bonzi

I love this thread.

It's so HONEST!!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bonzi said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> It's so HONEST!!!!!



  I have to ask Bonzi...how tall are you and what do you weigh?

(I only feel safe asking since this is the internet and you cant reach my throat)

  I'm 5'9 and weigh around 190 to 200 depending on my calorie intake.


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez.  Everyone is entitled to their own personal preferences.  I think it is a bit harsh to accuse a person of being a rapist.  Don't you?  No need to be so defensive over another person's own preferences, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh, perhaps, but it needed to be said.
> 
> Once before, many years ago, I met a man who expressed very much the same attitudes that Mr. Jenkins has been expressing in this thread.  I found him very disturbing.  Some months later, there was an article about him in the local newspaper being arrested, and some weeks later, about him being convicted, of having abducted, raped, and severely beaten and abused some poor young woman.
> 
> I am getting the very same disturbing impression, here, from Mr. Jenkins, that I got from that other guy all those years ago, and I see no reason not to suppose that it has the same meaning.
Click to expand...


I'm not seeing that at all.  I see a guy who seems genuinely frustrated about not being able to find whatever it is he is looking for.  Since you really don't know anything about this particular person except for what you are basing a couple of posts on the internet, it seems a bit out of line to accuse him of such a horrible and violent crime.  A lot of men don't like extra weight on women.  I understand that a lot of people are going to take offense to that, but that is just the way it is.  Perhaps he could have a bit more couth about the topic, but that is no reason for such accusations IMO.


----------



## Bonzi

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.
> 
> It's so HONEST!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask Bonzi...how tall are you and what do you weigh?
> 
> (I only feel safe asking since this is the internet and you cant reach my throat)
Click to expand...

 
defcon4 need your help here, tell the gentleman.....


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do you live?
> I've noticed that about yankee chicks. I would guess it has to do with the long winters of inactivity.
> Here in Texas it's mostly the hispanic chicks that are fat.
Click to expand...


Georgia.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do you live?
> I've noticed that about yankee chicks. I would guess it has to do with the long winters of inactivity.
> Here in Texas it's mostly the hispanic chicks that are fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you would be wrong.  It's mostly southern people who are overweight.
> 
> *Top 10 Highest Rates of Adult Obesity (2013)*
> *Rank* *State* *Adult Obesity Rate*
> 1 w West Virginia 35.1% ±1.5
> 1 Y Mississippi 35.1% ±1.6
> 3 C Arkansas 34.6% ±1.9
> 4 p Tennessee 33.7% ±1.8
> 5 Q Kentucky 33.2% ±1.4
> 6 R Louisiana 33.1% ±2.1
> 7 j Oklahoma 32.5% ±1.4
> 8 B Alabama 32.4% ±1.7
> 9 O Indiana 31.8% ±1.2
> 10 n South Carolina 31.7% ±1.3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see Texas on your list.
> And I'm telling you white Texas chicks aren't fat unless they're beaners.
Click to expand...


Beaners?  Well anyways, you were wrong when you said Yankee girls are the fat ones.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bonzi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.
> 
> It's so HONEST!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask Bonzi...how tall are you and what do you weigh?
> 
> (I only feel safe asking since this is the internet and you cant reach my throat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> defcon4 need your help here, tell the gentleman.....
Click to expand...


  You shouldnt need help.
Hell,in my minds eye you're thin and ready!!


----------



## boedicca

I bet the OP's not much of a catch himself.  

Just sayin'.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do you live?
> I've noticed that about yankee chicks. I would guess it has to do with the long winters of inactivity.
> Here in Texas it's mostly the hispanic chicks that are fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you would be wrong.  It's mostly southern people who are overweight.
> 
> *Top 10 Highest Rates of Adult Obesity (2013)*
> *Rank* *State* *Adult Obesity Rate*
> 1 w West Virginia 35.1% ±1.5
> 1 Y Mississippi 35.1% ±1.6
> 3 C Arkansas 34.6% ±1.9
> 4 p Tennessee 33.7% ±1.8
> 5 Q Kentucky 33.2% ±1.4
> 6 R Louisiana 33.1% ±2.1
> 7 j Oklahoma 32.5% ±1.4
> 8 B Alabama 32.4% ±1.7
> 9 O Indiana 31.8% ±1.2
> 10 n South Carolina 31.7% ±1.3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see Texas on your list.
> And I'm telling you white Texas chicks aren't fat unless they're beaners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beaners?  Well anyways, you were wrong when you said Yankee girls are the fat ones.
Click to expand...



 And I'll say you're wrong from personal experience.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do you live?
> I've noticed that about yankee chicks. I would guess it has to do with the long winters of inactivity.
> Here in Texas it's mostly the hispanic chicks that are fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you would be wrong.  It's mostly southern people who are overweight.
> 
> *Top 10 Highest Rates of Adult Obesity (2013)*
> *Rank* *State* *Adult Obesity Rate*
> 1 w West Virginia 35.1% ±1.5
> 1 Y Mississippi 35.1% ±1.6
> 3 C Arkansas 34.6% ±1.9
> 4 p Tennessee 33.7% ±1.8
> 5 Q Kentucky 33.2% ±1.4
> 6 R Louisiana 33.1% ±2.1
> 7 j Oklahoma 32.5% ±1.4
> 8 B Alabama 32.4% ±1.7
> 9 O Indiana 31.8% ±1.2
> 10 n South Carolina 31.7% ±1.3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see Texas on your list.
> And I'm telling you white Texas chicks aren't fat unless they're beaners.
Click to expand...


I don't know, buddy.  Texas is ranking pretty high on that list.   

Starting from lowest obesity rates to highest per state.  


Hawaii: 19.0 percent 
Colorado: 20.3 percent
Montana: 23.5 percent
California: 23.9 percent
Massachusetts: 24.0 percent
Idaho: 24.2 percent
South Dakota: 24.6 percent
New York: 24.7 percent
Minnesota: 24.8 percent
Connecticut: 24.9 percent
Utah: 25.1 percent
Oregon: 25.1 percent
Washington: 25.5 percent
Maine: 25.9 percent
Florida: 26.0 percent
New Jersey: 26.2 percent
Arizona: 26.3 percent
Maryland: 26.6 percent
Nevada: 26.8 percent
Vermont: 26.8 percent
Georgia: 27.1 percent
New Hampshire: 27.1 percent
Virginia: 27.2 percent
Alaska: 27.2 percent
Illinois: 27.3 percent
Wyoming: 27.4 percent
Rhode Island: 27.9 percent
New Mexico: 28.0 percent
North Carolina: 28.3 percent
Tennessee: 28.4 percent
Delaware: 28.5 percent
North Dakota: 28.6 percent
Pennsylvania: 28.6 percent
South Carolina: 28.6 percent
Nebraska: 28.8 percent
Wisconsin: 28.8 percent
Kansas: 29.3 percent
*Texas: 29.7 percent*
Ohio: 29.9 percent
Michigan: 30.8 percent
Missouri: 30.9 percent
Iowa: 31.1 percent
Indiana: 31.4 percent
Kentucky: 31.5 percent
Alabama: 32.1 percent 
Oklahoma: 32.6 percent
Arkansas: 33.0 percent
Louisiana: 33.2 percent
West Virginia: 34.3 percent
Mississippi: 35.2 percent


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do you live?
> I've noticed that about yankee chicks. I would guess it has to do with the long winters of inactivity.
> Here in Texas it's mostly the hispanic chicks that are fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you would be wrong.  It's mostly southern people who are overweight.
> 
> *Top 10 Highest Rates of Adult Obesity (2013)*
> *Rank* *State* *Adult Obesity Rate*
> 1 w West Virginia 35.1% ±1.5
> 1 Y Mississippi 35.1% ±1.6
> 3 C Arkansas 34.6% ±1.9
> 4 p Tennessee 33.7% ±1.8
> 5 Q Kentucky 33.2% ±1.4
> 6 R Louisiana 33.1% ±2.1
> 7 j Oklahoma 32.5% ±1.4
> 8 B Alabama 32.4% ±1.7
> 9 O Indiana 31.8% ±1.2
> 10 n South Carolina 31.7% ±1.3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see Texas on your list.
> And I'm telling you white Texas chicks aren't fat unless they're beaners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beaners?  Well anyways, you were wrong when you said Yankee girls are the fat ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll say you're wrong from personal experience.
Click to expand...


Nope, you're wrong, as shown by statistical data.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do you live?
> I've noticed that about yankee chicks. I would guess it has to do with the long winters of inactivity.
> Here in Texas it's mostly the hispanic chicks that are fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you would be wrong.  It's mostly southern people who are overweight.
> 
> *Top 10 Highest Rates of Adult Obesity (2013)*
> *Rank* *State* *Adult Obesity Rate*
> 1 w West Virginia 35.1% ±1.5
> 1 Y Mississippi 35.1% ±1.6
> 3 C Arkansas 34.6% ±1.9
> 4 p Tennessee 33.7% ±1.8
> 5 Q Kentucky 33.2% ±1.4
> 6 R Louisiana 33.1% ±2.1
> 7 j Oklahoma 32.5% ±1.4
> 8 B Alabama 32.4% ±1.7
> 9 O Indiana 31.8% ±1.2
> 10 n South Carolina 31.7% ±1.3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see Texas on your list.
> And I'm telling you white Texas chicks aren't fat unless they're beaners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beaners?  Well anyways, you were wrong when you said Yankee girls are the fat ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll say you're wrong from personal experience.
Click to expand...


My state of Massachusetts is among the 5 least obese states in the country.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do you live?
> I've noticed that about yankee chicks. I would guess it has to do with the long winters of inactivity.
> Here in Texas it's mostly the hispanic chicks that are fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you would be wrong.  It's mostly southern people who are overweight.
> 
> *Top 10 Highest Rates of Adult Obesity (2013)*
> *Rank* *State* *Adult Obesity Rate*
> 1 w West Virginia 35.1% ±1.5
> 1 Y Mississippi 35.1% ±1.6
> 3 C Arkansas 34.6% ±1.9
> 4 p Tennessee 33.7% ±1.8
> 5 Q Kentucky 33.2% ±1.4
> 6 R Louisiana 33.1% ±2.1
> 7 j Oklahoma 32.5% ±1.4
> 8 B Alabama 32.4% ±1.7
> 9 O Indiana 31.8% ±1.2
> 10 n South Carolina 31.7% ±1.3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see Texas on your list.
> And I'm telling you white Texas chicks aren't fat unless they're beaners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, buddy.  Texas is ranking pretty high on that list.
> 
> Starting from lowest obesity rates to highest per state.
> 
> 
> Hawaii: 19.0 percent
> Colorado: 20.3 percent
> Montana: 23.5 percent
> California: 23.9 percent
> Massachusetts: 24.0 percent
> Idaho: 24.2 percent
> South Dakota: 24.6 percent
> New York: 24.7 percent
> Minnesota: 24.8 percent
> Connecticut: 24.9 percent
> Utah: 25.1 percent
> Oregon: 25.1 percent
> Washington: 25.5 percent
> Maine: 25.9 percent
> Florida: 26.0 percent
> New Jersey: 26.2 percent
> Arizona: 26.3 percent
> Maryland: 26.6 percent
> Nevada: 26.8 percent
> Vermont: 26.8 percent
> Georgia: 27.1 percent
> New Hampshire: 27.1 percent
> Virginia: 27.2 percent
> Alaska: 27.2 percent
> Illinois: 27.3 percent
> Wyoming: 27.4 percent
> Rhode Island: 27.9 percent
> New Mexico: 28.0 percent
> North Carolina: 28.3 percent
> Tennessee: 28.4 percent
> Delaware: 28.5 percent
> North Dakota: 28.6 percent
> Pennsylvania: 28.6 percent
> South Carolina: 28.6 percent
> Nebraska: 28.8 percent
> Wisconsin: 28.8 percent
> Kansas: 29.3 percent
> *Texas: 29.7 percent*
> Ohio: 29.9 percent
> Michigan: 30.8 percent
> Missouri: 30.9 percent
> Iowa: 31.1 percent
> Indiana: 31.4 percent
> Kentucky: 31.5 percent
> Alabama: 32.1 percent
> Oklahoma: 32.6 percent
> Arkansas: 33.0 percent
> Louisiana: 33.2 percent
> West Virginia: 34.3 percent
> Mississippi: 35.2 percent
Click to expand...



  Does your list differentiate between mexicans and white people?
I doubt it does. And i'll tell you again as will anyone who lives here....Texas women aren't fat unless you're referring to mexican women.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.
> 
> It's so HONEST!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask Bonzi...how tall are you and what do you weigh?
> 
> (I only feel safe asking since this is the internet and you cant reach my throat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> defcon4 need your help here, tell the gentleman.....
Click to expand...

She is 135# and 5'5" brunette…on the light hue..


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.
> 
> It's so HONEST!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask Bonzi...how tall are you and what do you weigh?
> 
> (I only feel safe asking since this is the internet and you cant reach my throat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> defcon4 need your help here, tell the gentleman.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is 135# and 5'5" brunette…on the light hue..
Click to expand...

 
thanks hun


----------



## Bonzi

I'm fat according to him, but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were do you live?
> I've noticed that about yankee chicks. I would guess it has to do with the long winters of inactivity.
> Here in Texas it's mostly the hispanic chicks that are fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you would be wrong.  It's mostly southern people who are overweight.
> 
> *Top 10 Highest Rates of Adult Obesity (2013)*
> *Rank* *State* *Adult Obesity Rate*
> 1 w West Virginia 35.1% ±1.5
> 1 Y Mississippi 35.1% ±1.6
> 3 C Arkansas 34.6% ±1.9
> 4 p Tennessee 33.7% ±1.8
> 5 Q Kentucky 33.2% ±1.4
> 6 R Louisiana 33.1% ±2.1
> 7 j Oklahoma 32.5% ±1.4
> 8 B Alabama 32.4% ±1.7
> 9 O Indiana 31.8% ±1.2
> 10 n South Carolina 31.7% ±1.3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see Texas on your list.
> And I'm telling you white Texas chicks aren't fat unless they're beaners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, buddy.  Texas is ranking pretty high on that list.
> 
> Starting from lowest obesity rates to highest per state.
> 
> 
> Hawaii: 19.0 percent
> Colorado: 20.3 percent
> Montana: 23.5 percent
> California: 23.9 percent
> Massachusetts: 24.0 percent
> Idaho: 24.2 percent
> South Dakota: 24.6 percent
> New York: 24.7 percent
> Minnesota: 24.8 percent
> Connecticut: 24.9 percent
> Utah: 25.1 percent
> Oregon: 25.1 percent
> Washington: 25.5 percent
> Maine: 25.9 percent
> Florida: 26.0 percent
> New Jersey: 26.2 percent
> Arizona: 26.3 percent
> Maryland: 26.6 percent
> Nevada: 26.8 percent
> Vermont: 26.8 percent
> Georgia: 27.1 percent
> New Hampshire: 27.1 percent
> Virginia: 27.2 percent
> Alaska: 27.2 percent
> Illinois: 27.3 percent
> Wyoming: 27.4 percent
> Rhode Island: 27.9 percent
> New Mexico: 28.0 percent
> North Carolina: 28.3 percent
> Tennessee: 28.4 percent
> Delaware: 28.5 percent
> North Dakota: 28.6 percent
> Pennsylvania: 28.6 percent
> South Carolina: 28.6 percent
> Nebraska: 28.8 percent
> Wisconsin: 28.8 percent
> Kansas: 29.3 percent
> *Texas: 29.7 percent*
> Ohio: 29.9 percent
> Michigan: 30.8 percent
> Missouri: 30.9 percent
> Iowa: 31.1 percent
> Indiana: 31.4 percent
> Kentucky: 31.5 percent
> Alabama: 32.1 percent
> Oklahoma: 32.6 percent
> Arkansas: 33.0 percent
> Louisiana: 33.2 percent
> West Virginia: 34.3 percent
> Mississippi: 35.2 percent
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does your list differentiate between mexicans and white people?
> I doubt it does. And i'll tell you again as will anyone who lives here....Texas women aren't fat unless you're referring to mexican women.
Click to expand...


Lol.  Oooookaaaayyy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were do you live?
> I've noticed that about yankee chicks. I would guess it has to do with the long winters of inactivity.
> Here in Texas it's mostly the hispanic chicks that are fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you would be wrong.  It's mostly southern people who are overweight.
> 
> *Top 10 Highest Rates of Adult Obesity (2013)*
> *Rank* *State* *Adult Obesity Rate*
> 1 w West Virginia 35.1% ±1.5
> 1 Y Mississippi 35.1% ±1.6
> 3 C Arkansas 34.6% ±1.9
> 4 p Tennessee 33.7% ±1.8
> 5 Q Kentucky 33.2% ±1.4
> 6 R Louisiana 33.1% ±2.1
> 7 j Oklahoma 32.5% ±1.4
> 8 B Alabama 32.4% ±1.7
> 9 O Indiana 31.8% ±1.2
> 10 n South Carolina 31.7% ±1.3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont see Texas on your list.
> And I'm telling you white Texas chicks aren't fat unless they're beaners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beaners?  Well anyways, you were wrong when you said Yankee girls are the fat ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll say you're wrong from personal experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My state of Massachusetts is among the 5 least obese states in the country.
Click to expand...


     What ever you say,from experience I've seen way more fat white chicks up north than here in Texas.


----------



## Bonzi

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.
> 
> It's so HONEST!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask Bonzi...how tall are you and what do you weigh?
> 
> (I only feel safe asking since this is the internet and you cant reach my throat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> defcon4 need your help here, tell the gentleman.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldnt need help.
> Hell,in my minds eye you're thin and ready!!
Click to expand...

 
Not too shabby for a 51 y/o white girl !


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you would be wrong.  It's mostly southern people who are overweight.
> 
> *Top 10 Highest Rates of Adult Obesity (2013)*
> *Rank* *State* *Adult Obesity Rate*
> 1 w West Virginia 35.1% ±1.5
> 1 Y Mississippi 35.1% ±1.6
> 3 C Arkansas 34.6% ±1.9
> 4 p Tennessee 33.7% ±1.8
> 5 Q Kentucky 33.2% ±1.4
> 6 R Louisiana 33.1% ±2.1
> 7 j Oklahoma 32.5% ±1.4
> 8 B Alabama 32.4% ±1.7
> 9 O Indiana 31.8% ±1.2
> 10 n South Carolina 31.7% ±1.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see Texas on your list.
> And I'm telling you white Texas chicks aren't fat unless they're beaners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beaners?  Well anyways, you were wrong when you said Yankee girls are the fat ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll say you're wrong from personal experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My state of Massachusetts is among the 5 least obese states in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ever you say,from experience I've seen way more fat white chicks up north than here in Texas.
Click to expand...


Sure you have.


----------



## Bonzi

Texas is different from the rest of the South.........


----------



## ChrisL

You know what they say.  Everything is bigger in Texas!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Texas is different from the rest of the South.........



Texas is pretty high in the rankings.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can


According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
Click to expand...


And what do you look like?  I don't see any pictures of you anywhere . . . before you go criticizing my appearance.  Besides that, I'm not skinny.  I am average for my height.    So you are probably fat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bonzi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.
> 
> It's so HONEST!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask Bonzi...how tall are you and what do you weigh?
> 
> (I only feel safe asking since this is the internet and you cant reach my throat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> defcon4 need your help here, tell the gentleman.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldnt need help.
> Hell,in my minds eye you're thin and ready!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not too shabby for a 51 y/o white girl !
Click to expand...


  I'm a 50 year old white guy.
Why do I feel like i'm signing up for a Madison account?


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
Click to expand...


I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> You know what they say.  Everything is bigger in Texas!



  My Johnson will attest to that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
Click to expand...


  Not bad...


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
Click to expand...


Still waiting for you to post a picture, you silly buffoon.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Bob Blaylock said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post. This is reality.  'It's what's inside that counts' isn't just a saying. For a mentally and emotionally mature individual, it is what really matters. Sure, you have to be attracted to a person, but believing that it's all about the outside package and that that package has to fit a narrow vision of what is viable as a sexual partner--that's really immature.
> ·
> ·
> ·​What is patently clear is that emotionally and mentally you are very unfit and are not a likely candidate to date a really put together woman, one who is both physically and emotionally fit.
> ·
> ·
> ·​Also, there are, nowadays, a lot of women over 40 who are beautiful and in great shape, but, obviously, they are not interested in giving you a second look; otherwise, if you were worthy of their attention,  you wouldn't be complaining about 'women over 40.'
> 
> 
> 
> That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a ****ing chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. …
> 
> … I am not looking for what is "inside", you idiot. I just want to sheath my cock for a couple hours, no more. You apparently do not get it, as being a significant other to a man is apparently connected to the intrinsic worth of women in your defective little brain.
> 
> …  I guarantee that I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's your problem, right there.  You see women as having only intrinsic value as _“bitches”_ to provide a means to _“sheath_ [your] _cock for a couple of hours”_; and you have plenty disparaging to say about the character and virtue of any woman who thinks better of herself than to allow herself to be used the way you wish to use her.
> 
> You complaint about the character of the women who will have anything to do with you, and seem to think that they are representative of women in general; but you've set yourself up to have access only to the very lowest classes of women who have little or no sense of self-worth.  And you blame women, in general, for what are very obviously your own serious character defects.
> 
> Juxtaposed with your complaints about how no women of any value want anything to do with you, is your arrogant statement to Esmeralda that _“I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.”_  I cannot claim to know her well enough to say anything of her own character or virtue, but I think it's a safe bet that you could not ever hope to _“bed”_ her by any means that didn't involve the use of violence, force, drugs, or some other way to do so very much against her will.
> 
> Beyond being just creepy and immature, as you initially came across as being,now you are beginning to sound like someone who has the character and mindset of a potential rapist.
Click to expand...


You are one close-minded fucker. But I get it. People don't much sit around talking about this stuff, so it is easy to get out of your comfort zone real fast. Once you start feeling nervous you default to what you have been told and accepted, usually resulting in the condemnation of those who do not think the same way you do. 

I forgive you for calling me a rapist, it was merely an emotive response rather than a rational one.


----------



## boedicca

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post. This is reality.  'It's what's inside that counts' isn't just a saying. For a mentally and emotionally mature individual, it is what really matters. Sure, you have to be attracted to a person, but believing that it's all about the outside package and that that package has to fit a narrow vision of what is viable as a sexual partner--that's really immature.
> ·
> ·
> ·​What is patently clear is that emotionally and mentally you are very unfit and are not a likely candidate to date a really put together woman, one who is both physically and emotionally fit.
> ·
> ·
> ·​Also, there are, nowadays, a lot of women over 40 who are beautiful and in great shape, but, obviously, they are not interested in giving you a second look; otherwise, if you were worthy of their attention,  you wouldn't be complaining about 'women over 40.'
> 
> 
> 
> That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a ****ing chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. …
> 
> … I am not looking for what is "inside", you idiot. I just want to sheath my cock for a couple hours, no more. You apparently do not get it, as being a significant other to a man is apparently connected to the intrinsic worth of women in your defective little brain.
> 
> …  I guarantee that I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's your problem, right there.  You see women as having only intrinsic value as _“bitches”_ to provide a means to _“sheath_ [your] _cock for a couple of hours”_; and you have plenty disparaging to say about the character and virtue of any woman who thinks better of herself than to allow herself to be used the way you wish to use her.
> 
> You complaint about the character of the women who will have anything to do with you, and seem to think that they are representative of women in general; but you've set yourself up to have access only to the very lowest classes of women who have little or no sense of self-worth.  And you blame women, in general, for what are very obviously your own serious character defects.
> 
> Juxtaposed with your complaints about how no women of any value want anything to do with you, is your arrogant statement to Esmeralda that _“I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.”_  I cannot claim to know her well enough to say anything of her own character or virtue, but I think it's a safe bet that you could not ever hope to _“bed”_ her by any means that didn't involve the use of violence, force, drugs, or some other way to do so very much against her will.
> 
> Beyond being just creepy and immature, as you initially came across as being,now you are beginning to sound like someone who has the character and mindset of a potential rapist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one close-minded fucker. But I get it. People don't much sit around talking about this stuff, so it is easy to get out of your comfort zone real fast. Once you start feeling nervous you default to what you have been told and accepted, usually resulting in the condemnation of those who do not think the same way you do.
> 
> I forgive you for calling me a rapist, it was merely an emotive response rather than a rational one.
Click to expand...




Methinks Bob struck a "noive".  Good.  The cretin OP deserves it.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
Click to expand...

Thanks… I just wanted to jumpstart you… it worked!!!


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to post a picture, you silly buffoon.
Click to expand...

….nekked??


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez.  Everyone is entitled to their own personal preferences.  I think it is a bit harsh to accuse a person of being a rapist.  Don't you?  No need to be so defensive over another person's own preferences, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh, perhaps, but it needed to be said.
> 
> Once before, many years ago, I met a man who expressed very much the same attitudes that Mr. Jenkins has been expressing in this thread.  I found him very disturbing.  Some months later, there was an article about him in the local newspaper being arrested, and some weeks later, about him being convicted, of having abducted, raped, and severely beaten and abused some poor young woman.
> 
> I am getting the very same disturbing impression, here, from Mr. Jenkins, that I got from that other guy all those years ago, and I see no reason not to suppose that it has the same meaning.
Click to expand...


Bob, if you caught me on the wrong day and pulled this shit in person I would beat you senseless with my cock! 

I am 45 fucking years old and have never hurt a woman physically in my life.  It makes my skin crawl even writing this. I do not hate women. I love them. I am just not fit for commitment. It is my personal shortcoming. But, I know how to make myself satisfied, and I do. 

You, my friend, are the sick fucker.  I am a stranger to you and yet you remotely psychoanalyze me and conclude that I may be inclined toward violence against women? That is fucking sick! I hope you are not guilty of projecting here, as it is pretty fucked up that you are associating sex with violence in they puny brain of yours.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to post a picture, you silly buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ….nekked??
Click to expand...


At least wear pasties or something.  Please.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
Click to expand...


You look pretty good for your age! I'd go there.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look pretty good for your age! I'd go there.
Click to expand...


How do you know how old I am?


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

boedicca said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post. This is reality.  'It's what's inside that counts' isn't just a saying. For a mentally and emotionally mature individual, it is what really matters. Sure, you have to be attracted to a person, but believing that it's all about the outside package and that that package has to fit a narrow vision of what is viable as a sexual partner--that's really immature.
> ·
> ·
> ·​What is patently clear is that emotionally and mentally you are very unfit and are not a likely candidate to date a really put together woman, one who is both physically and emotionally fit.
> ·
> ·
> ·​Also, there are, nowadays, a lot of women over 40 who are beautiful and in great shape, but, obviously, they are not interested in giving you a second look; otherwise, if you were worthy of their attention,  you wouldn't be complaining about 'women over 40.'
> 
> 
> 
> That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a ****ing chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. …
> 
> … I am not looking for what is "inside", you idiot. I just want to sheath my cock for a couple hours, no more. You apparently do not get it, as being a significant other to a man is apparently connected to the intrinsic worth of women in your defective little brain.
> 
> …  I guarantee that I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's your problem, right there.  You see women as having only intrinsic value as _“bitches”_ to provide a means to _“sheath_ [your] _cock for a couple of hours”_; and you have plenty disparaging to say about the character and virtue of any woman who thinks better of herself than to allow herself to be used the way you wish to use her.
> 
> You complaint about the character of the women who will have anything to do with you, and seem to think that they are representative of women in general; but you've set yourself up to have access only to the very lowest classes of women who have little or no sense of self-worth.  And you blame women, in general, for what are very obviously your own serious character defects.
> 
> Juxtaposed with your complaints about how no women of any value want anything to do with you, is your arrogant statement to Esmeralda that _“I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.”_  I cannot claim to know her well enough to say anything of her own character or virtue, but I think it's a safe bet that you could not ever hope to _“bed”_ her by any means that didn't involve the use of violence, force, drugs, or some other way to do so very much against her will.
> 
> Beyond being just creepy and immature, as you initially came across as being,now you are beginning to sound like someone who has the character and mindset of a potential rapist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one close-minded fucker. But I get it. People don't much sit around talking about this stuff, so it is easy to get out of your comfort zone real fast. Once you start feeling nervous you default to what you have been told and accepted, usually resulting in the condemnation of those who do not think the same way you do.
> 
> I forgive you for calling me a rapist, it was merely an emotive response rather than a rational one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks Bob struck a "noive".  Good.  The cretin OP deserves it.
Click to expand...



You are some uptight fuckers when it comes to cockslinging. Why are you assholes so mad at me? I have never done anything to you. I am just pointing out that bitches are getting fatter. Does my attitude frighten you? Are you so fucking stupid and un-evolved that you cannot look at an issue without your emotions fucking with you and coloring your judgment?


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look pretty good for your age! I'd go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how old I am?
Click to expand...


I do not know how old you are. I am also not a very good judge of age sometimes. You look pre-menopausal, which is good. But you also look too old to safely carry and birth a child.  If I had to guess I'd say 47.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to post a picture, you silly buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ….nekked??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least wear pasties or something.  Please.
Click to expand...

You are looking fantasric for a 50 years old......


----------



## defcon4

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look pretty good for your age! I'd go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how old I am?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know how old you are. I am also not a very good judge of age sometimes. You look pre-menopausal, which is good. But you also look too old to safely carry and birth a child.  If I had to guess I'd say 47.
Click to expand...

You just fucked it up... she is 38... don't piss her off...


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look pretty good for your age! I'd go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how old I am?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know how old you are. I am also not a very good judge of age sometimes. You look pre-menopausal, which is good. But you also look too old to safely carry and birth a child.  If I had to guess I'd say 47.
Click to expand...


47 huh?  How so?  I've had at least a few people say that, but I'm not seeing that.  I'm only 37.


----------



## boedicca

Buzz Jenkins said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post. This is reality.  'It's what's inside that counts' isn't just a saying. For a mentally and emotionally mature individual, it is what really matters. Sure, you have to be attracted to a person, but believing that it's all about the outside package and that that package has to fit a narrow vision of what is viable as a sexual partner--that's really immature.
> ·
> ·
> ·​What is patently clear is that emotionally and mentally you are very unfit and are not a likely candidate to date a really put together woman, one who is both physically and emotionally fit.
> ·
> ·
> ·​Also, there are, nowadays, a lot of women over 40 who are beautiful and in great shape, but, obviously, they are not interested in giving you a second look; otherwise, if you were worthy of their attention,  you wouldn't be complaining about 'women over 40.'
> 
> 
> 
> That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a ****ing chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. …
> 
> … I am not looking for what is "inside", you idiot. I just want to sheath my cock for a couple hours, no more. You apparently do not get it, as being a significant other to a man is apparently connected to the intrinsic worth of women in your defective little brain.
> 
> …  I guarantee that I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's your problem, right there.  You see women as having only intrinsic value as _“bitches”_ to provide a means to _“sheath_ [your] _cock for a couple of hours”_; and you have plenty disparaging to say about the character and virtue of any woman who thinks better of herself than to allow herself to be used the way you wish to use her.
> 
> You complaint about the character of the women who will have anything to do with you, and seem to think that they are representative of women in general; but you've set yourself up to have access only to the very lowest classes of women who have little or no sense of self-worth.  And you blame women, in general, for what are very obviously your own serious character defects.
> 
> Juxtaposed with your complaints about how no women of any value want anything to do with you, is your arrogant statement to Esmeralda that _“I could bed you within an hour, and be gone in 2.”_  I cannot claim to know her well enough to say anything of her own character or virtue, but I think it's a safe bet that you could not ever hope to _“bed”_ her by any means that didn't involve the use of violence, force, drugs, or some other way to do so very much against her will.
> 
> Beyond being just creepy and immature, as you initially came across as being,now you are beginning to sound like someone who has the character and mindset of a potential rapist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one close-minded fucker. But I get it. People don't much sit around talking about this stuff, so it is easy to get out of your comfort zone real fast. Once you start feeling nervous you default to what you have been told and accepted, usually resulting in the condemnation of those who do not think the same way you do.
> 
> I forgive you for calling me a rapist, it was merely an emotive response rather than a rational one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks Bob struck a "noive".  Good.  The cretin OP deserves it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are some uptight fuckers when it comes to cockslinging. Why are you assholes so mad at me? I have never done anything to you. I am just pointing out that bitches are getting fatter. Does my attitude frighten you? Are you so fucking stupid and un-evolved that you cannot look at an issue without your emotions fucking with you and coloring your judgment?
Click to expand...



Irony is Ironic.   Look in the mirror, bub.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to post a picture, you silly buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ….nekked??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least wear pasties or something.  Please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are looking fantasric for a 50 years old......
Click to expand...


Oh, 50 now, huh?


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look pretty good for your age! I'd go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how old I am?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know how old you are. I am also not a very good judge of age sometimes. You look pre-menopausal, which is good. But you also look too old to safely carry and birth a child.  If I had to guess I'd say 47.
Click to expand...


So, don't be shy.  What about my appearance makes you think I am even CLOSE to being 47 years old?  Do I have wrinkles?  Sagging skin?  Does my body look like a 47 year old body?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> I'm not seeing that at all.  I see a guy who seems genuinely frustrated about not being able to find whatever it is he is looking for.  Since you really don't know anything about this particular person except for what you are basing a couple of posts on the internet, it seems a bit out of line to accuse him of such a horrible and violent crime.  A lot of men don't like extra weight on women.  I understand that a lot of people are going to take offense to that, but that is just the way it is.  Perhaps he could have a bit more couth about the topic, but that is no reason for such accusations IMO.



  What I am seeing in Mr. Jenkins, here, that is the same as what I saw all those many years ago in another man who turned out to be a violent rapist, are…


A sense of being entitled to sex.
An eagerness to disparage the character and virtue of any woman who will not give him the sexual attention that he demands.
No regard for woman as having any value other than to satisfy his sexual demands.
  If he's not an actual rapist, then he certainly has a major part of the mindset of that other man who was, that led to that sort of behavior.

  I think you will have to admit, that you feel much safer knowing that he is probably not anywhere near you, than you would if he lived near you in the real world, and that you'd caught his attention.


----------



## ChrisL

Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730


I think the clothes make you look like 50.. take them off.. let's see


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look pretty good for your age! I'd go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how old I am?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know how old you are. I am also not a very good judge of age sometimes. You look pre-menopausal, which is good. But you also look too old to safely carry and birth a child.  If I had to guess I'd say 47.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just fucked it up... she is 38... don't piss her off...
Click to expand...


Do you notice that none of these people can point out anything about me that looks over 40 though?  They all SAY I look over 40, yet I don't have wrinkles or anything.    So, since you've now joined the band wagon that I look at least 10 years older than my actual age, what is it about my appearance that looks old to you?  Is it my hair, my skin???


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> I think the clothes make you look like 50.. take them off.. let's see
Click to expand...


No, I seriously want a serious answer to my question.  If there is something I can change so that I don't look 10 years older, I would like to know please.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look pretty good for your age! I'd go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how old I am?
Click to expand...


  Who cares,I'd tap that ass.


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing that at all.  I see a guy who seems genuinely frustrated about not being able to find whatever it is he is looking for.  Since you really don't know anything about this particular person except for what you are basing a couple of posts on the internet, it seems a bit out of line to accuse him of such a horrible and violent crime.  A lot of men don't like extra weight on women.  I understand that a lot of people are going to take offense to that, but that is just the way it is.  Perhaps he could have a bit more couth about the topic, but that is no reason for such accusations IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am seeing in Mr. Jenkins, here, that is the same as what I saw all those many years ago in another man who turned out to be a violent rapist, are…
> 
> 
> A sense of being entitled to sex.
> An eagerness to disparage the character and virtue of any woman who will not give him the sexual attention that he demands.
> No regard for woman as having any value other than to satisfy his sexual demands.
> If he's not an actual rapist, then he certainly has a major part of the mindset of that other man who was, that led to that sort of behavior.
> 
> I think you will have to admit, that you feel much safer knowing that he is probably not anywhere near you, than you would if he lived near you in the real world, and that you'd caught his attention.
Click to expand...


I don't feel threatened by him at all.    He has done nothing to make me fear for my safety.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730



  You're a cutie.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look pretty good for your age! I'd go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how old I am?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares,I'd tap that ass.
Click to expand...


I care of course.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a cutie.
Click to expand...


I don't care about that!  I don't want to look like I'm 47 years old!!!!


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look pretty good for your age! I'd go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how old I am?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know how old you are. I am also not a very good judge of age sometimes. You look pre-menopausal, which is good. But you also look too old to safely carry and birth a child.  If I had to guess I'd say 47.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just fucked it up... she is 38... don't piss her off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you notice that none of these people can point out anything about me that looks over 40 though?  They all SAY I look over 40, yet I don't have wrinkles or anything.    So, since you've now joined the band wagon that I look at least 10 years older than my actual age, what is it about my appearance that looks old to you?  Is it my hair, my skin???
Click to expand...

You know I am pulling your legs... playing... you look great..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look pretty good for your age! I'd go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how old I am?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares,I'd tap that ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care of course.
Click to expand...


  I wouldnt,whatever your age is you look great.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look pretty good for your age! I'd go there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know how old I am?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know how old you are. I am also not a very good judge of age sometimes. You look pre-menopausal, which is good. But you also look too old to safely carry and birth a child.  If I had to guess I'd say 47.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just fucked it up... she is 38... don't piss her off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you notice that none of these people can point out anything about me that looks over 40 though?  They all SAY I look over 40, yet I don't have wrinkles or anything.    So, since you've now joined the band wagon that I look at least 10 years older than my actual age, what is it about my appearance that looks old to you?  Is it my hair, my skin???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I am pulling your legs... playing... you look great..
Click to expand...


Well, why do you think I look 47 years old then?  That is almost 50 years old???  When I look at myself, I do not see a 50-year-old woman.  What am I missing?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Bob, if you caught me on the wrong day and pulled this shit in person _*I would beat you senseless*_ with my cock!
> 
> I am 45 fucking years old and have never hurt a woman physically in my life.  It makes my skin crawl even writing this. I do not hate women. I love them. I am just not fit for commitment. It is my personal shortcoming. But, I know how to make myself satisfied, and I do.
> 
> You, my friend, are the sick fucker.  I am a stranger to you and yet you remotely psychoanalyze me and conclude that I may be inclined toward violence against women? That is fucking sick! I hope you are not guilty of projecting here, as it is pretty fucked up that you are associating sex with violence in they puny brain of yours.



  Well, you seem to have proven part of what I speculated about you, that you are inclined to senseless violence.  The attitudes that you have so far expressed about women cast serious doubt on your claim, now, that you wouldn't direct that violent inclination toward them, if they failed to give in to your sexual demands.

  I don't know what the point is in mentioning your age, yet again, other to emphasize that you are middle-aged, while still having the level of sexual maturity, at best, of an early adolescent.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a cutie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about that!  I don't want to look like I'm 47 years old!!!!
Click to expand...


  You dont look 47 relax...


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know how old I am?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know how old you are. I am also not a very good judge of age sometimes. You look pre-menopausal, which is good. But you also look too old to safely carry and birth a child.  If I had to guess I'd say 47.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just fucked it up... she is 38... don't piss her off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you notice that none of these people can point out anything about me that looks over 40 though?  They all SAY I look over 40, yet I don't have wrinkles or anything.    So, since you've now joined the band wagon that I look at least 10 years older than my actual age, what is it about my appearance that looks old to you?  Is it my hair, my skin???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I am pulling your legs... playing... you look great..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why do you think I look 47 years old then?  That is almost 50 years old???  When I look at myself, I do not see a 50-year-old woman.  What am I missing?
Click to expand...

You have great hair but do something with it... don't cut it though... pull it up, do pony tail every once in a while, change it up here and there... and let it down when... you know when...


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a cutie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about that!  I don't want to look like I'm 47 years old!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont look 47 relax...
Click to expand...


Well, that's what a lot of people here keep telling me, that I look at LEAST 47 if not in my 50s.    I just want to know why they would think that?  I look at my pictures and so do my friends, and none of us seem to see that.  However, at least SEVERAL people here have thought so or said that.


----------



## defcon4

Bob Blaylock said:


> Well, you seem to have proven part of what I speculated about you, that you are inclined to senseless violence. The attitudes that you have so far expressed about women cast serious doubt on your claim, now, that you wouldn't direct that violent inclination toward them, if they failed to give in to your sexual demands.
> 
> I don't know what the point is in mentioning your age, yet again, other to emphasize that you are middle-aged, while still having the level of sexual maturity, at best, of an early adolescent.


....we got another psychologist... great!


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know how old you are. I am also not a very good judge of age sometimes. You look pre-menopausal, which is good. But you also look too old to safely carry and birth a child.  If I had to guess I'd say 47.
> 
> 
> 
> You just fucked it up... she is 38... don't piss her off...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you notice that none of these people can point out anything about me that looks over 40 though?  They all SAY I look over 40, yet I don't have wrinkles or anything.    So, since you've now joined the band wagon that I look at least 10 years older than my actual age, what is it about my appearance that looks old to you?  Is it my hair, my skin???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I am pulling your legs... playing... you look great..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why do you think I look 47 years old then?  That is almost 50 years old???  When I look at myself, I do not see a 50-year-old woman.  What am I missing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have great hair but do something with it... don't cut it though... pull it up, do pony tail every once in a while, change it up here and there... and let it down when... you know when...
Click to expand...


That does not answer my question.  Obviously my LONG hair does not make me look like a 50-year-old woman.  Now, if you please, answer my question.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
Click to expand...

 
Yep, I want to be skinnier


----------



## defcon4

*HereWeGoAgain *maybe able to tell you.... maybe pictures do not do justice...


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I want to be skinnier
Click to expand...

A little cusion/paddig does not hurt.... unless you dealing with fakirs who like to be pricked by protruding bones


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> *HereWeGoAgain *maybe able to tell you.... maybe pictures do not do justice...



He says I do NOT look 47.  You said I looked 50.  Now I would like for you to explain why you would think that.  Since you made the statement, why don't you back it up with something.  

My pictures are a fair representation of what I actually look like.  Some of them may be a little distorted when I use my web cam, but that's about it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just fucked it up... she is 38... don't piss her off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you notice that none of these people can point out anything about me that looks over 40 though?  They all SAY I look over 40, yet I don't have wrinkles or anything.    So, since you've now joined the band wagon that I look at least 10 years older than my actual age, what is it about my appearance that looks old to you?  Is it my hair, my skin???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I am pulling your legs... playing... you look great..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why do you think I look 47 years old then?  That is almost 50 years old???  When I look at myself, I do not see a 50-year-old woman.  What am I missing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have great hair but do something with it... don't cut it though... pull it up, do pony tail every once in a while, change it up here and there... and let it down when... you know when...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Obviously my LONG hair does not make me look like a 50-year-old woman.  Now, if you please, answer my question.
Click to expand...


   Stop looking for justification.
Any man worth his salt would be more than happy to take you home for the night.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I want to be skinnier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little cusion/paddig does not hurt.... unless you dealing with fakirs who like to be pricked by protruding bones
Click to expand...

 
I'm ok with it, just prefer to be a little thinner.. not like I'm on the prowl


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *HereWeGoAgain *maybe able to tell you.... maybe pictures do not do justice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says I do NOT look 47.  You said I looked 50.  Now I would like for you to explain why you would think that.  Since you made the statement, why don't you back it up with something.
> 
> My pictures are a fair representation of what I actually look like.  Some of them may be a little distorted when I use my web cam, but that's about it.
Click to expand...

I knew what your age was... I was messing with you knowing it would keep you occupied for a while... that's all there is to it.. I am serious ... you do not look like 50... there would be something wrong with my eyesight if I thought you were...


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you notice that none of these people can point out anything about me that looks over 40 though?  They all SAY I look over 40, yet I don't have wrinkles or anything.    So, since you've now joined the band wagon that I look at least 10 years older than my actual age, what is it about my appearance that looks old to you?  Is it my hair, my skin???
> 
> 
> 
> You know I am pulling your legs... playing... you look great..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why do you think I look 47 years old then?  That is almost 50 years old???  When I look at myself, I do not see a 50-year-old woman.  What am I missing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have great hair but do something with it... don't cut it though... pull it up, do pony tail every once in a while, change it up here and there... and let it down when... you know when...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Obviously my LONG hair does not make me look like a 50-year-old woman.  Now, if you please, answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop looking for justification.
> Any man worth his salt would be more than happy to take you home for the night.
Click to expand...


Are you not married?  What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age?  Lol!  Women do not want to look older than their age.  I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so.  This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *HereWeGoAgain *maybe able to tell you.... maybe pictures do not do justice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says I do NOT look 47.  You said I looked 50.  Now I would like for you to explain why you would think that.  Since you made the statement, why don't you back it up with something.
> 
> My pictures are a fair representation of what I actually look like.  Some of them may be a little distorted when I use my web cam, but that's about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew what your age was... I was messing with you knowing it would keep you occupied for a while... that's all there is to it.. I am serious ... you do not look like 50... there would be something wrong with my eyesight if I thought you were...
Click to expand...


Well that other guy (the OP) said I look 47!!!  That is pretty close to 50 too.  Lol.


----------



## defcon4

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Stop looking for justification.
> Any man worth his salt would be more than happy to take you home for the night.


.... hahaha.. sounded like a one night stand.... that's cool..


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop looking for justification.
> Any man worth his salt would be more than happy to take you home for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> .... hahaha.. sounded like a one night stand.... that's cool..
Click to expand...


Yeah!  What the hell is THAT supposed to mean?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I am pulling your legs... playing... you look great..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why do you think I look 47 years old then?  That is almost 50 years old???  When I look at myself, I do not see a 50-year-old woman.  What am I missing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have great hair but do something with it... don't cut it though... pull it up, do pony tail every once in a while, change it up here and there... and let it down when... you know when...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Obviously my LONG hair does not make me look like a 50-year-old woman.  Now, if you please, answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop looking for justification.
> Any man worth his salt would be more than happy to take you home for the night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you not married?  What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age?  Lol!  Women do not want to look older than their age.  I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so.  This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age.
Click to expand...



  Whoa,whoa....!!! I never said you looked fifty. And my wife points out hotties to me all the time because she's not the jealous type.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you notice that none of these people can point out anything about me that looks over 40 though?  They all SAY I look over 40, yet I don't have wrinkles or anything.    So, since you've now joined the band wagon that I look at least 10 years older than my actual age, what is it about my appearance that looks old to you?  Is it my hair, my skin???
> 
> 
> 
> You know I am pulling your legs... playing... you look great..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why do you think I look 47 years old then?  That is almost 50 years old???  When I look at myself, I do not see a 50-year-old woman.  What am I missing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have great hair but do something with it... don't cut it though... pull it up, do pony tail every once in a while, change it up here and there... and let it down when... you know when...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Obviously my LONG hair does not make me look like a 50-year-old woman.  Now, if you please, answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop looking for justification.
> Any man worth his salt would be more than happy to take you home for the night.
Click to expand...


Is that supposed to be a compliment or an insult?


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, why do you think I look 47 years old then?  That is almost 50 years old???  When I look at myself, I do not see a 50-year-old woman.  What am I missing?
> 
> 
> 
> You have great hair but do something with it... don't cut it though... pull it up, do pony tail every once in a while, change it up here and there... and let it down when... you know when...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Obviously my LONG hair does not make me look like a 50-year-old woman.  Now, if you please, answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop looking for justification.
> Any man worth his salt would be more than happy to take you home for the night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you not married?  What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age?  Lol!  Women do not want to look older than their age.  I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so.  This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa,whoa....!!! I never said you looked fifty. And my wife points out hotties to me all the time because she's not the jealous type.
Click to expand...


Jealous?  I didn't say anything about jealousy.  I said that she might be upset if you told her she looked 50 if she was actually 40.  I think MOST women would.  I'm not that unusual, I'm sure.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Are you not married? What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age? Lol! Women do not want to look older than their age. I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so. *This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age*.


Because you bite on the lure... so people are having fun with you... easy, I called you to come out to play and sure thing you did...


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not married? What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age? Lol! Women do not want to look older than their age. I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so. *This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age*.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you bite on the lure... so people are having fun with you... easy, I called you to come out to play and sure thing you did...
Click to expand...


But why?  Why would you want to treat me like that?


----------



## sealybobo

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.


You know who I can't stand? That fat faced chick hanging around with that girl from the hunger games. Amy shumer? I don't know how or why she's a celebrity.

Or Melissa McCarthy. I guess we need a few fat or ugly actors to play those kinds of rolls but jenny McCarthy's in a movie every 6 months. She's not leading role material. No jenny McCarthy's a different story.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have great hair but do something with it... don't cut it though... pull it up, do pony tail every once in a while, change it up here and there... and let it down when... you know when...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Obviously my LONG hair does not make me look like a 50-year-old woman.  Now, if you please, answer my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop looking for justification.
> Any man worth his salt would be more than happy to take you home for the night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you not married?  What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age?  Lol!  Women do not want to look older than their age.  I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so.  This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa,whoa....!!! I never said you looked fifty. And my wife points out hotties to me all the time because she's not the jealous type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous?  I didn't say anything about jealousy.  I said that she might be upset if you told her she looked 50 if she was actually 40.  I think MOST women would.  I'm not that unusual, I'm sure.
Click to expand...


  Well she is 49...
And again I never said you looked a day over 25.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I'm ok with it, just prefer to be a little thinner.. not like I'm on the prowl


..apparently I am shit out of luck  ....


----------



## sealybobo

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not married? What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age? Lol! Women do not want to look older than their age. I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so. *This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age*.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you bite on the lure... so people are having fun with you... easy, I called you to come out to play and sure thing you did...
Click to expand...

Plus no way she's 39


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not married? What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age? Lol! Women do not want to look older than their age. I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so. *This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age*.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you bite on the lure... so people are having fun with you... easy, I called you to come out to play and sure thing you did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But why?  Why would you want to treat me like that?
Click to expand...

It is a game... nobody wants to hurt you*, at least I do not.*... playing... quit biting, they will go away...


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not married? What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age? Lol! Women do not want to look older than their age. I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so. *This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age*.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you bite on the lure... so people are having fun with you... easy, I called you to come out to play and sure thing you did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But why?  Why would you want to treat me like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a game... nobody wants to hurt you*, at least I do not.*... playing... quit biting, they will go away...
Click to expand...


Then why would they TRY and go out of their way to try to make me feel badly about myself?


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not married? What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age? Lol! Women do not want to look older than their age. I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so. *This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age*.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you bite on the lure... so people are having fun with you... easy, I called you to come out to play and sure thing you did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But why?  Why would you want to treat me like that?
Click to expand...

Lots of fun to mess with aging narsississes


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That does not answer my question.  Obviously my LONG hair does not make me look like a 50-year-old woman.  Now, if you please, answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop looking for justification.
> Any man worth his salt would be more than happy to take you home for the night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you not married?  What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age?  Lol!  Women do not want to look older than their age.  I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so.  This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa,whoa....!!! I never said you looked fifty. And my wife points out hotties to me all the time because she's not the jealous type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous?  I didn't say anything about jealousy.  I said that she might be upset if you told her she looked 50 if she was actually 40.  I think MOST women would.  I'm not that unusual, I'm sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well she is 49...
> And again I never said you looked a day over 25.
Click to expand...


I know.  I said that you said I do NOT look 47 years old.  But thank you.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not married? What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age? Lol! Women do not want to look older than their age. I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so. *This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age*.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you bite on the lure... so people are having fun with you... easy, I called you to come out to play and sure thing you did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But why?  Why would you want to treat me like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of fun to mess with aging narsississes
Click to expand...


But you can't even spell that word . . . why does it bother you if I feel good about myself?


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not married? What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age? Lol! Women do not want to look older than their age. I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so. *This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age*.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you bite on the lure... so people are having fun with you... easy, I called you to come out to play and sure thing you did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But why?  Why would you want to treat me like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a game... nobody wants to hurt you*, at least I do not.*... playing... quit biting, they will go away...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why would they TRY and go out of their way to try to make me feel badly about myself?
Click to expand...

I told you you are beautiful, just not 39. 

Friends in the real world don't want to hurt your feelings, not members on usmb.

And why would you post your pics here and be surprised? Are you dumb?


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Then why would they TRY and go out of their way to try to make me feel badly about myself?


You worry too much what people think about you...People tease you, laughing how worked up you get... fuck them, who cares if you are honest, having a good heart, having a beautiful soul.. You know who you are and what you are... that's the only thing what counts... Try it...


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop looking for justification.
> Any man worth his salt would be more than happy to take you home for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not married?  What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age?  Lol!  Women do not want to look older than their age.  I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so.  This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa,whoa....!!! I never said you looked fifty. And my wife points out hotties to me all the time because she's not the jealous type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jealous?  I didn't say anything about jealousy.  I said that she might be upset if you told her she looked 50 if she was actually 40.  I think MOST women would.  I'm not that unusual, I'm sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well she is 49...
> And again I never said you looked a day over 25.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I said that you said I do NOT look 47 years old.  But thank you.
Click to expand...


Yanno ... that avi pic is a bit blurry.  I think it needs more contrast.  Hard to see.

Better yet, let's take some new ones.  I'll be right over.  Might even bring a camera if I remember....


----------



## Bonzi

sealybobo said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> You know who I can't stand? That fat faced chick hanging around with that girl from the hunger games. Amy shumer? I don't know how or why she's a celebrity.
> 
> Or Melissa McCarthy. I guess we need a few fat or ugly actors to play those kinds of rolls but jenny McCarthy's in a movie every 6 months. She's not leading role material. No jenny McCarthy's a different story.
Click to expand...

 
I don't even think Melissa McCarthy is funny...


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not married? What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age? Lol! Women do not want to look older than their age. I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so. *This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age*.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you bite on the lure... so people are having fun with you... easy, I called you to come out to play and sure thing you did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But why?  Why would you want to treat me like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of fun to mess with aging narsississes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can't even spell that word . . . why does it bother you if I feel good about myself?
Click to expand...

If you didn't come off a little bitchy I would have never went on so long. None of us would have. It was your reaction that caused this.

Let me say this again. I would eat the corn out of your shit you are so beautiful.

I go out of my way to make sure you know that before I bust your balls. Lol


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok with it, just prefer to be a little thinner.. not like I'm on the prowl
> 
> 
> 
> ..apparently I am shit out of luck  ....
Click to expand...


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I don't even think Melissa McCarthy is funny...


Sometimes she is... but most of the times her acting is too forced to be "funny" not natural...then not funny


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not married? What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age? Lol! Women do not want to look older than their age. I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so. *This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age*.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you bite on the lure... so people are having fun with you... easy, I called you to come out to play and sure thing you did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But why?  Why would you want to treat me like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a game... nobody wants to hurt you*, at least I do not.*... playing... quit biting, they will go away...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why would they TRY and go out of their way to try to make me feel badly about myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you you are beautiful, just not 39.
> 
> Friends in the real world don't want to hurt your feelings, not members on usmb.
> 
> And why would you post your pics here and be surprised? Are you dumb?
Click to expand...


At least I can spell narcissistic.  Who are YOU to call someone else dumb?  Also, you look dumb when you criticize someone else's appearance but are too cowardly to post any pictures of yourself.  THAT in and of itself is very telling.


----------



## sealybobo

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would they TRY and go out of their way to try to make me feel badly about myself?
> 
> 
> 
> You worry too much what people think about you...People tease you, laughing how worked up you get... fuck them, who cares if you are honest, having a good heart, having a beautiful soul.. You know who yo are and what you are... that's the only thing what counts... Try it...
Click to expand...

What if a slightly chubby girl posted her pic and titled the thread do you think I'm fat? Wouldn't she be asking for it? And before you answer remember no doesn't always mean no. Lol


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.





ChrisL said:


> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.




  The quality of these pictures leaves much to be desired.  Obviously taken in fairly low light, by a camera that isn't up to working in such low light.

  I don't think I would presume to try to guess your age, based on these pictures.  If you claimed to be 20, these pictures would not suggest otherwise to me.  If you claimed to be 50, I'd say these pictures were believably of a 50-year-old who still looks pretty good for her age.  If you claimed to be 60, then you'd be pushing it to convince me that these were pictures of a 60-year-old.

  In any event, you're certainly quite attractive enough, and these pictures don't particularly make you look “old”.

  If I were seeking female companionship, and if I were as superficial and immature as the OP, caring only about appearance, I would certainly not reject you based on these pictures.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not married? What would your wife say if you told her she looked 10 years older than her actual age? Lol! Women do not want to look older than their age. I am just asking for those who say I look like a 50-year-old woman to explain why they think so. *This is not the first time I've been harassed here about my age*.
> 
> 
> 
> Because you bite on the lure... so people are having fun with you... easy, I called you to come out to play and sure thing you did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But why?  Why would you want to treat me like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of fun to mess with aging narsississes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can't even spell that word . . . why does it bother you if I feel good about myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't come off a little bitchy I would have never went on so long. None of us would have. It was your reaction that caused this.
> 
> Let me say this again. I would eat the corn out of your shit you are so beautiful.
> 
> I go out of my way to make sure you know that before I bust your balls. Lol
Click to expand...


Bitchy?  What would you expect when you go around insulting people's appearance?  That they will like you or want to treat you well?  Some of you just want to be mean for absolutely NO reason at all is what I think.  You get some kind of a thrill out of it or something.  I might be "bitchy" sometimes, but normally that is a reaction to a post.  Although I have gotten personal before, I don't go OUT OF MY WAY to do so.


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of these pictures leaves much to be desired.  Obviously taken in fairly low light, by a camera that isn't up to working in such low light.
> 
> I don't think I would presume to try to guess your age, based on these pictures.  If you claimed to be 20, these pictures would not suggest otherwise to me.  If you claimed to be 50, I'd say these pictures were believably of a 50-year-old who still looks pretty good for her age.  If you claimed to be 60, then you'd be pushing it to convince me that these were pictures of a 60-year-old.
> 
> In any event, you're certainly quite attractive enough, and these pictures don't particularly make you look “old”.
Click to expand...


Well some of them were taken with a webcam and some with a phone, neither of which are top of the line, and I don't have a "real" camera.  However, 50?  I don't think so.  The quality certainly isn't THAT bad.


----------



## sealybobo

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even think Melissa McCarthy is funny...
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes she is... but most of the times her acting is too forced to be "funny" not natural...then not funny
Click to expand...

You know who else isn't charming or funny? Her husband Mike on Mike and Molly. I saw his standup and all I think is how did he make it? The guy on king of Queens I get. Mike James or something like that? He's funny. Chris Farley was funny. 

Ralfie Mae that fat fuck that won last comic standing isn't funny.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would they TRY and go out of their way to try to make me feel badly about myself?
> 
> 
> 
> You worry too much what people think about you...People tease you, laughing how worked up you get... fuck them, who cares if you are honest, having a good heart, having a beautiful soul.. You know who yo are and what you are... that's the only thing what counts... Try it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if a slightly chubby girl posted her pic and titled the thread do you think I'm fat? Wouldn't she be asking for it? And before you answer remember no doesn't always mean no. Lol
Click to expand...


I never did that . . . When people have made comments about my appearance, I have posted pictures to prove them wrong.  I never started a thread about me.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would they TRY and go out of their way to try to make me feel badly about myself?
> 
> 
> 
> You worry too much what people think about you...People tease you, laughing how worked up you get... fuck them, who cares if you are honest, having a good heart, having a beautiful soul.. You know who yo are and what you are... that's the only thing what counts... Try it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if a slightly chubby girl posted her pic and titled the thread do you think I'm fat? Wouldn't she be asking for it? And before you answer remember no doesn't always mean no. Lol
Click to expand...


So . . . why don't you post a link to this supposed thread that I made about myself being chubby . . .


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you bite on the lure... so people are having fun with you... easy, I called you to come out to play and sure thing you did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why?  Why would you want to treat me like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a game... nobody wants to hurt you*, at least I do not.*... playing... quit biting, they will go away...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why would they TRY and go out of their way to try to make me feel badly about myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you you are beautiful, just not 39.
> 
> Friends in the real world don't want to hurt your feelings, not members on usmb.
> 
> And why would you post your pics here and be surprised? Are you dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I can spell narcissistic.  Who are YOU to call someone else dumb?  Also, you look dumb when you criticize someone else's appearance but are too cowardly to post any pictures of yourself.  THAT in and of itself is very telling.
Click to expand...

I don't ever want anyone to discover I'm sealybobo. I would never be president. I wouldn't even fuck you if you offered it and lived nearby. I say some pretty bad shit I don't always mean here. Shit about cops, religious people black people. There was an athiest blogger killed by a Muslim. More than one actually. You will Never know who I am Chris. Is that telling? I bet a psycho could find you you stupid bitch.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you bite on the lure... so people are having fun with you... easy, I called you to come out to play and sure thing you did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why?  Why would you want to treat me like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of fun to mess with aging narsississes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can't even spell that word . . . why does it bother you if I feel good about myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't come off a little bitchy I would have never went on so long. None of us would have. It was your reaction that caused this.
> 
> Let me say this again. I would eat the corn out of your shit you are so beautiful.
> 
> I go out of my way to make sure you know that before I bust your balls. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitchy?  What would you expect when you go around insulting people's appearance?  That they will like you or want to treat you well?  Some of you just want to be mean for absolutely NO reason at all is what I think.  You get some kind of a thrill out of it or something.  I might be "bitchy" sometimes, but normally that is a reaction to a post.  Although I have gotten personal before, I don't go OUT OF MY WAY to do so.
Click to expand...

I think we can get past this. But I bet you're a Republican.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why?  Why would you want to treat me like that?
> 
> 
> 
> It is a game... nobody wants to hurt you*, at least I do not.*... playing... quit biting, they will go away...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why would they TRY and go out of their way to try to make me feel badly about myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you you are beautiful, just not 39.
> 
> Friends in the real world don't want to hurt your feelings, not members on usmb.
> 
> And why would you post your pics here and be surprised? Are you dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I can spell narcissistic.  Who are YOU to call someone else dumb?  Also, you look dumb when you criticize someone else's appearance but are too cowardly to post any pictures of yourself.  THAT in and of itself is very telling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't ever want anyone to discover I'm sealybobo. I would never be president. I wouldn't even fuck you if you offered it and lived nearby. I say some pretty bad shit I don't always mean here. Shit about cops, religious people black people. There was an athiest blogger killed by a Muslim. More than one actually. You will Never know who I am Chris. Is that telling? I bet a psycho could find you you stupid bitch.
Click to expand...


Do you say this to ALL the women who post their pictures here?  Or is this animosity only reserved for me?


----------



## ChrisL

Sorry, so sorry, to anyone who is 50.  I'm not saying that it is bad to be 50, but when you are NOT yet near to being 50, then . . . . I'm sure you can understand.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why?  Why would you want to treat me like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun to mess with aging narsississes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you can't even spell that word . . . why does it bother you if I feel good about myself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't come off a little bitchy I would have never went on so long. None of us would have. It was your reaction that caused this.
> 
> Let me say this again. I would eat the corn out of your shit you are so beautiful.
> 
> I go out of my way to make sure you know that before I bust your balls. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitchy?  What would you expect when you go around insulting people's appearance?  That they will like you or want to treat you well?  Some of you just want to be mean for absolutely NO reason at all is what I think.  You get some kind of a thrill out of it or something.  I might be "bitchy" sometimes, but normally that is a reaction to a post.  Although I have gotten personal before, I don't go OUT OF MY WAY to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we can get past this. But I bet you're a Republican.
Click to expand...


TBH, YOU sound like you could be the psycho to which you are referring.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Sorry, so sorry, to anyone who is 50.  I'm not saying that it is bad to be 50, but when you are NOT yet near to being 50, then . . . . I'm sure you can understand.


 
I'm 51 and it's all good


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of these pictures leaves much to be desired.  Obviously taken in fairly low light, by a camera that isn't up to working in such low light.
> 
> I don't think I would presume to try to guess your age, based on these pictures.  If you claimed to be 20, these pictures would not suggest otherwise to me.  If you claimed to be 50, I'd say these pictures were believably of a 50-year-old who still looks pretty good for her age.  If you claimed to be 60, then you'd be pushing it to convince me that these were pictures of a 60-year-old.
> 
> In any event, you're certainly quite attractive enough, and these pictures don't particularly make you look “old”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well some of them were taken with a webcam and some with a phone, neither of which are top of the line, and I don't have a "real" camera.  However, 50?  I don't think so.  The quality certainly isn't THAT bad.
Click to expand...


I've got some ...uh, equipment that might help  


Well early Saturday morning, I was strolling in the wood
I came upon a lady who by the wayside stood
And what, pray tell, would such a lass as you be doing here?
I've come to take some photographs, said she as I drew near

Said I to her, "I do declare, this is a fateful day,
For I have come to photograph, the same as you did say"
Then I took out my Nikon-F and placed it in her hand
She said "that's quite a camera, sir, you have at your command"

My camera so delighted her, she could no more delay
She let me see her camera case, wherein her accessories lay
"I'm sure" she said,  "you have most everything that can be bought.
Just let me stretch my tripod out before I take some shots"

We photographed from haylofts, and up against the wall
If you've not photographed on a Saturday night, you've not photographed at all
She had her shutter open wide, for daylight was all gone
Likewise my naked camera lens, it had its filter on

This lady had experience with cameras, yes, indeed
And I thought her exposures the best I'd ever seen
Although she seemed to tire not as on and on we went
I said "I'll have to stop now, for my film supply is spent"

She said "I've had Mirandas, Yashicas and Rolleis
Hasselblad and Pentax, likewise a Polaroid
Fujica, Canon, Nikkormat, a Kodak and the rest
But now I've seen your Nikon-F, and surely it's the best"
_
Credit: Grit Laskin_


_Extra credit: _anyone get this reference:
_If you've not photographed on a Saturday night, you've not photographed at all  --- ?  _


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, so sorry, to anyone who is 50.  I'm not saying that it is bad to be 50, but when you are NOT yet near to being 50, then . . . . I'm sure you can understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 51 and it's all good
Click to expand...


Thanks.  I'm sure you look beautiful.  I'm definitely not trying to insult anyone.


----------



## defcon4

sealybobo said:


> I think we can get past this. But I bet you're a Republican.


Now, just how in the fuck that came about? Can't you get away from politics every once in a while?


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would they TRY and go out of their way to try to make me feel badly about myself?
> 
> 
> 
> You worry too much what people think about you...People tease you, laughing how worked up you get... fuck them, who cares if you are honest, having a good heart, having a beautiful soul.. You know who yo are and what you are... that's the only thing what counts... Try it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if a slightly chubby girl posted her pic and titled the thread do you think I'm fat? Wouldn't she be asking for it? And before you answer remember no doesn't always mean no. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . why don't you post a link to this supposed thread that I made about myself being chubby . . .
Click to expand...

Who started that thread comparing you to that other chick? I voted for you by the way.

Are people mean? I can tell you that was a fun night. It was a break from arguing politics. Glad you are thick skinned and confident enough to take it. And don't worry about internet haters including loser me. Lol You're hot but are you nice? Would I want to talk to you after we banged? Would I want to sleep over and hang out all Sunday? Would I want to break up after a week?


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I'm 51 and* it's all good *


That's an understatement... it is the best!!!!!


----------



## Gracie

I just noticed the new avie, ChrisL. I like that pic! Yer smiling in it. 

Meanwhile...I am way past 50 but I think I look ok for being almost 63. And if someone doesn't think so...OFW.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would they TRY and go out of their way to try to make me feel badly about myself?
> 
> 
> 
> You worry too much what people think about you...People tease you, laughing how worked up you get... fuck them, who cares if you are honest, having a good heart, having a beautiful soul.. You know who yo are and what you are... that's the only thing what counts... Try it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if a slightly chubby girl posted her pic and titled the thread do you think I'm fat? Wouldn't she be asking for it? And before you answer remember no doesn't always mean no. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . why don't you post a link to this supposed thread that I made about myself being chubby . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who started that thread comparing you to that other chick? I voted for you by the way.
> 
> Are people mean? I can tell you that was a fun night. It was a break from arguing politics. Glad you are thick skinned and confident enough to take it. And don't worry about internet haters including loser me. Lol You're hot but are you nice? Would I want to talk to you after we banged? Would I want to sleep over and hang out all Sunday? Would I want to break up after a week?
Click to expand...


It was Gracie.  You think I started that stupid thread?  Um . . . no.  Who the heck are you to talk about "nice?"  Why on earth would you expect me to be "nice" to you in any way?  This is a political debate forum.  Are YOU nice?


----------



## sealybobo

defcon4 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can get past this. But I bet you're a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, just how in the fuck that came about? Can't you get away from politics every once in a while?
Click to expand...

And I just got done saying that thread Chris v that other chick was a nice break from all the political talk. Lol


----------



## defcon4

sealybobo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can get past this. But I bet you're a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, just how in the fuck that came about? Can't you get away from politics every once in a while?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I just got done saying that thread Chris v that other chick was a nice break from all the political talk. Lol
Click to expand...

That was a great show.. I mean it was entertaining, a whole lot better than a bad comedy..


----------



## sealybobo

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 51 and* it's all good *
> 
> 
> 
> That's an understatement... it is the best!!!!!
Click to expand...

If you could reverse time and go 50 49 48 would you? Of course the trade off has to be your savings goes down not up.

We all say we wish we could be 20 again but remember how broke we were?


----------



## ChrisL

Well, in my defense, you might think I'm a big meanie or something, but I certainly do not go out of my way to be "mean" to other people unless they are mean to me first.  Even then, I mostly try my best to ignore such people.  I don't show up in their galleries to make rude comments, or make rude comments about them in other threads, etc.  I try my best to NOT make it personal when I argue and try my best to stay on topic.  I also try to be good natured with my jabs or funny instead of just outright cruel and mean.  Of course, there are the trolls that I can be pretty mean to, but that is because THEY are trolls.


----------



## defcon4

sealybobo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 51 and* it's all good *
> 
> 
> 
> That's an understatement... it is the best!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you could reverse time and go 50 49 48 would you? Of course the trade off has to be your savings goes down not up.
> 
> We all say we wish we could be 20 again but remember how broke we were?
Click to expand...

yeah.... we probably would just fuck the money up, being young and "less responsible"


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Well, in my defense, you might think I'm a big meanie or something, but I certainly do not go out of my way to be "mean" to other people unless they are mean to me first.  Even then, I mostly try my best to ignore such people.  I don't show up in their galleries to make rude comments, or make rude comments about them in other threads, etc.  I try my best to NOT make it personal when I argue and try my best to stay on topic.  I also try to be good natured with my jabs or funny instead of just outright cruel and mean.  Of course, there are the trolls that I can be pretty mean to, but that is because THEY are trolls.


You were great with Bobby1250 about Satans.. I was laughing my ass off... that was a good show too....


----------



## Muhammed

Some fat girls are kinda cute. Most of them are fugly, but some are kinda cute.

That's my opinion.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Well some of them were taken with a webcam and some with a phone, neither of which are top of the line, and I don't have a "real" camera.  However, 50?  I don't think so.  The quality certainly isn't THAT bad.



  I suppose having a real camera, and being very much into that, causes me to set the bar higher as far as photographic quality.  The most profound reaction I have to your pictures is to wish that I could get you in front of my lens, and take some good pictures of you.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why would they TRY and go out of their way to try to make me feel badly about myself?
> 
> 
> 
> You worry too much what people think about you...People tease you, laughing how worked up you get... fuck them, who cares if you are honest, having a good heart, having a beautiful soul.. You know who yo are and what you are... that's the only thing what counts... Try it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if a slightly chubby girl posted her pic and titled the thread do you think I'm fat? Wouldn't she be asking for it? And before you answer remember no doesn't always mean no. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . why don't you post a link to this supposed thread that I made about myself being chubby . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who started that thread comparing you to that other chick? I voted for you by the way.
> 
> Are people mean? I can tell you that was a fun night. It was a break from arguing politics. Glad you are thick skinned and confident enough to take it. And don't worry about internet haters including loser me. Lol You're hot but are you nice? Would I want to talk to you after we banged? Would I want to sleep over and hang out all Sunday? Would I want to break up after a week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Gracie.  You think I started that stupid thread?  Um . . . no.  Who the heck are you to talk about "nice?"  Why on earth would you expect me to be "nice" to you in any way?  This is a political debate forum.  Are YOU nice?
Click to expand...

That was the other gracie. The one that gets poisoned and turns into a meanie. She is on hiatus right now.
Meanwhile, that thread was mostly for shits and giggles. And it was fun. 
ChrisL can handle it, lol.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in my defense, you might think I'm a big meanie or something, but I certainly do not go out of my way to be "mean" to other people unless they are mean to me first.  Even then, I mostly try my best to ignore such people.  I don't show up in their galleries to make rude comments, or make rude comments about them in other threads, etc.  I try my best to NOT make it personal when I argue and try my best to stay on topic.  I also try to be good natured with my jabs or funny instead of just outright cruel and mean.  Of course, there are the trolls that I can be pretty mean to, but that is because THEY are trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> You were great with Bobby1250 about Satans.. I was laughing my ass off... that was a good show too....
Click to expand...


I didn't realize how crazy he was at first.  Then when he ever started accusing me of being "a satan" . . .   I guess that is what some people think if you don't agree with their point of view on things.


----------



## Gracie

Sealyboob is kinda weird. I have it on iggie.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> Some fat girls are kinda cute. Most of them are fugly, but some are kinda cute.
> 
> That's my opinion.



I have a friend who is quite obese, but has a very cute face.  She has been my friend since we were little kids, and she has always been a bit on the chunkier side, though not like she is now.  She lost a bunch of weight once, but she got pregnant and gained it all back and then some sadly.  She looked really awesome when she lost all the excess weight.  She had told me how much better she felt too.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some fat girls are kinda cute. Most of them are fugly, but some are kinda cute.
> 
> That's my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who is quite obese, but has a very cute face.  She has been my friend since we were little kids, and she has always been a bit on the chunkier side, though not like she is now.  She lost a bunch of weight once, but she got pregnant and gained it all back and then some sadly.  She looked really awesome when she lost all the excess weight.  She had told me how much better she felt too.
Click to expand...

I bet she was hotter too.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in my defense, you might think I'm a big meanie or something, but I certainly do not go out of my way to be "mean" to other people unless they are mean to me first.  Even then, I mostly try my best to ignore such people.  I don't show up in their galleries to make rude comments, or make rude comments about them in other threads, etc.  I try my best to NOT make it personal when I argue and try my best to stay on topic.  I also try to be good natured with my jabs or funny instead of just outright cruel and mean.  Of course, there are the trolls that I can be pretty mean to, but that is because THEY are trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> You were great with Bobby1250 about Satans.. I was laughing my ass off... that was a good show too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't realize how crazy he was at first.  Then when he ever started accusing me of being "a satan" . . .   I guess that is what some people think if you don't agree with their point of view on things.
Click to expand...

You were quite patient with him though, that's what made it funny when you handled him like child... funny...funny...funny page after page...


----------



## skye

Nothing wrong with a more curvaceous  lady.....


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some fat girls are kinda cute. Most of them are fugly, but some are kinda cute.
> 
> That's my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who is quite obese, but has a very cute face.  She has been my friend since we were little kids, and she has always been a bit on the chunkier side, though not like she is now.  She lost a bunch of weight once, but she got pregnant and gained it all back and then some sadly.  She looked really awesome when she lost all the excess weight.  She had told me how much better she felt too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet she was hotter too.
Click to expand...


She had some "loose" skin unfortunately, but she looked better and felt more healthy, and that is what really matters.  I don't really talk to her anymore.  I don't have any clue if she might have lost weight again since I last saw her.  She was VERY large though.  Not just overweight but obese.  Very pretty in the face though.  The last time I talked to her, she was talking about getting the lap band.  Don't have any clue if she ever went through with that or not.


----------



## Muhammed

skye said:


> Nothing wrong with a more curvaceous  lady.....


OK that's hot. Both me and my wife would F her brains out.


----------



## skye

LOL ^^^^^^^


----------



## Gracie

Think of someone here you (*general you*) that you admire and really like A LOT. Their words, how they express themselves, etc. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Then one day they decide to share to everyone a pic of themself and this what they look like (for example). 























Taking into consideration that you have had a great comraderie with this person but all you ever saw was their avie. Does it change how you feel about them as a PERSON?


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile..that last pic of the black dude. omg. He is the guy with the radio voice that was homeless. DAYUM. What a voice!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Pogo said:


> I've got some ...uh, equipment that might help
> ·
> ·
> ·​Said I to her, "I do declare, this is a fateful day,
> For I have come to photograph, the same as you did say"
> Then I took out my *Nikon-F* and placed it in her hand
> She said "that's quite a camera, sir, you have at your command"



  The Nikon F was probably the single most historically-important camera of its type.  No new technology, just a perfect combination of previously-extant technology put together in a new way, that instantly made it the most sought-after camera for serious photographers.  I think it is fair to say that it is the progenitor of all Japanese SLRs.

  One of my own most prized possessions is an F2, which was the immediate successor to the F.  It doesn't get used much, any more, except as a prop to be photographed.  If I were still inclined to bother with the expense, delay, and hassle of film, I would be quite content to continue using it.

  Mostly, now, I use a D3200.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Think of someone here you (*general you*) that you admire and really like A LOT. Their words, how they express themselves, etc.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Then one day they decide to share to everyone a pic of themself and this what they look like (for example).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking into consideration that you have had a great comraderie with this person but all you ever saw was their avie. Does it change how you feel about them as a PERSON?



Of course not.  It would only make a difference if I had some kind of a romantic interest in the person.  Even then, I've been attracted to some guys that others might not consider attractive because they were cool or sweet or whatever.


----------



## Gracie

I agree. Too many are judged on the outter surface for just friendship. Romance wise, yeah..one has to be attracted to them sexually so everyone has their wants and needs, etc.

I  just wanted to put the thought out there that those here or on any social media, that who you are talking to might not win any beauty contests....but their souls are stunningly gorgeous. Some folks tend to not think about that.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I agree. Too many are judged on the outter surface for just friendship. Romance wise, yeah..one has to be attracted to them sexually so everyone has their wants and needs, etc.
> 
> I  just wanted to put the thought out there that those here or on any social media, that who you are talking to might not win any beauty contests....but their souls are stunningly gorgeous. Some folks tend to not think about that.



People are posting their pictures all over the place online nowadays.  It doesn't seem like too many people are really shy in that regard.


----------



## Pogo

Bob Blaylock said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some ...uh, equipment that might help
> ·
> ·
> ·​Said I to her, "I do declare, this is a fateful day,
> For I have come to photograph, the same as you did say"
> Then I took out my *Nikon-F* and placed it in her hand
> She said "that's quite a camera, sir, you have at your command"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nikon F was probably the single most historically-important camera of its type.  No new technology, just a perfect combination of previously-extant technology put together in a new way, that instantly made it the most sought-after camera for serious photographers.  I think it is fair to say that it is the progenitor of all Japanese SLRs.
> 
> One of my own most prized possessions is an F2, which was the immediate successor to the F.  It doesn't get used much, any more, except as a prop to be photographed.  If I were still inclined to bother with the expense, delay, and hassle of film, I would be quite content to continue using it.
> 
> Mostly, now, I use a D3200.
> 
> View attachment 48737
Click to expand...





​That song's uh, not about photography Bob...


Btw the pun in that one line refers to a famous play-party song which is entirely about fucking, originally titled The Ball of Killiemuir, the chorus of which goes,

"If you've never been fucked on a Saturday night, you've never been fucked at all"


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile..that last pic of the black dude. omg. He is the guy with the radio voice that was homeless. DAYUM. What a voice!



Oh yeah.  I remember hearing this story a few years back.  I think it was on the Today show or something.


----------



## ChrisL

Personally, I don't like being chubby.  Not even a little bit.  I don't think I look good at all with "chub" on my body.  I'm too short to be chubby.  I would look round, like a beach ball.    I like to feel "light" on my feet.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile..that last pic of the black dude. omg. He is the guy with the radio voice that was homeless. DAYUM. What a voice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  I remember hearing this story a few years back.  I think it was on the Today show or something.
Click to expand...



​


----------



## ChrisL

I've always been a very active and athletic type of person since I was small.  That is probably why I like to be on the "thinner" side too.  It's just what's natural for me.  I eat right, but I don't diet to be thin.  I do work out, but that's more to be stronger and healthier.  I'm just active with a high metabolism, I suppose.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile..that last pic of the black dude. omg. He is the guy with the radio voice that was homeless. DAYUM. What a voice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  I remember hearing this story a few years back.  I think it was on the Today show or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


That's an awesome and heartwarming story!    Good for him!  He sure does have a "smooth" sounding voice.


----------



## Gracie

Well, I got chubby. But now I am back to the weight I was when I had my boutique and did fashion shows for the locals and tourists. If I get too skinny, I look weird. And I feel awful. Too chunky, I look chunky and I feel awful. I am also 5'8"...or rather, I was. I lost an inch. Comes with age. And I can't move around like I used to. But...I got where I wanted to get weight wise so I'm happy.

Posting pics all over the net is fine and dandy for those that want to do it. I learned from experience its a bad idea. I HAVE posted pics here of me, but took them down within 10 minutes or thereabouts. I also had my face in one of my avies but nobody knew it was me .


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Well, I got chubby. But now I am back to the weight I was when I had my boutique and did fashion shows for the locals and tourists. If I get too skinny, I look weird. And I feel awful. Too chunky, I look chunky and I feel awful. I am also 5'8"...or rather, I was. I lost an inch. Comes with age. And I can't move around like I used to. But...I got where I wanted to get weight wise so I'm happy.
> 
> Posting pics all over the net is fine and dandy for those that want to do it. I learned from experience its a bad idea. I HAVE posted pics here of me, but took them down within 10 minutes or thereabouts. I also had my face in one of my avies but nobody knew it was me .



On any dating site, it is expected that you would post at least one picture of yourself.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I got chubby. But now I am back to the weight I was when I had my boutique and did fashion shows for the locals and tourists. If I get too skinny, I look weird. And I feel awful. Too chunky, I look chunky and I feel awful. I am also 5'8"...or rather, I was. I lost an inch. Comes with age. And I can't move around like I used to. But...I got where I wanted to get weight wise so I'm happy.
> 
> Posting pics all over the net is fine and dandy for those that want to do it. I learned from experience its a bad idea. I HAVE posted pics here of me, but took them down within 10 minutes or thereabouts. I also had my face in one of my avies but nobody knew it was me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On any dating site, it is expected that you would post at least one picture of yourself.
Click to expand...

Yeah, if that is what one is looking for. I ain't on a dating site.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I got chubby. But now I am back to the weight I was when I had my boutique and did fashion shows for the locals and tourists. If I get too skinny, I look weird. And I feel awful. Too chunky, I look chunky and I feel awful. I am also 5'8"...or rather, I was. I lost an inch. Comes with age. And I can't move around like I used to. But...I got where I wanted to get weight wise so I'm happy.
> 
> Posting pics all over the net is fine and dandy for those that want to do it. I learned from experience its a bad idea. I HAVE posted pics here of me, but took them down within 10 minutes or thereabouts. I also had my face in one of my avies but nobody knew it was me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On any dating site, it is expected that you would post at least one picture of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, if that is what one is looking for. I ain't on a dating site.
Click to expand...


Well, that's because you're married, I hope!    Me, OTOH . . . not married.  Posting pictures of myself is not a big deal to me.    I NEVER post nude pictures though.  I'm not THAT stupid.  Some women and men do that too.  I've posted my picture and a profile on a dating site before, but I never really actively followed it.  Some of those sites should be x-rated, honestly.  Lol.

^^^

That was actually a few months ago, but some of these dating sites are just . . . weird.  Everything feels so . . . phony.  That was the first and only dating site I've ever joined and I probably wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Sorry, so sorry, to anyone who is 50.  I'm not saying that it is bad to be 50, but when you are NOT yet near to being 50, then . . . . I'm sure you can understand.



  I'm the other side of fifty, now.  I'll be fifty-three in a few months.

  I'm not particularly vain about how I look, but I do have to say that I think I've aged pretty well, so far.  I have an idea in my head of what a man in his fifties ought to look like, and it's not what I see when I look in the mirror.


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, so sorry, to anyone who is 50.  I'm not saying that it is bad to be 50, but when you are NOT yet near to being 50, then . . . . I'm sure you can understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the other side of fifty, now.  I'll be fifty-three in a few months.
> 
> I'm not particularly vain about how I look, but I do have to say that I think I've aged pretty well, so far.  I have an idea in my head of what a man in his fifties ought to look like, and it's not what I see when I look in the mirror.
> 
> View attachment 48740
Click to expand...


Yes, I've seen pictures of you and your wife and your pet birds before at the "other place" that we won't mention here.     I remember you used to post a lot of pictures in the photography section of the forum.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Gracie said:


> Think of someone here you (*general you*) that you admire and really like A LOT. Their words, how they express themselves, etc.·
> ·
> ·​Then one day they decide to share to everyone a pic of themself and this what they look like (for example).·
> ·
> ·​Taking into consideration that you have had a great comraderie [sic] with this person but all you ever saw was their avie. Does it change how you feel about them as a PERSON?



  Visual appearance has a great impact on a first impression.  If I first meet someone, who I do not otherwise know, in a context where I see what they look like, I will be much more favorably disposed toward someone who is attractive than for someone who is not.

  But that's very superficial.  Once I get to know someone to the degree that I have a good sense of their personality and character, what they look like really doesn't matter much at all.  The prettiest face will not make up for a bad personality, nor will an ugly face make much of a dent in a good personality.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Well, I got chubby. But now I am back to the weight I was when I had my boutique and did fashion shows for the locals and tourists. If I get too skinny, I look weird. And I feel awful. Too chunky, I look chunky and I feel awful. I am also 5'8"...or rather, I was. I lost an inch. Comes with age. And I can't move around like I used to. But...I got where I wanted to get weight wise so I'm happy.
> 
> Posting pics all over the net is fine and dandy for those that want to do it. I learned from experience its a bad idea. I HAVE posted pics here of me, but took them down within 10 minutes or thereabouts. I also had my face in one of my avies but nobody knew it was me .



When I was pregnant, I got pretty big.  I remember right after I had my son, walking in the park with a friend and I heard some guys talking behind me, and one of them said, "is that Chrissy?  Boy, she really filled out, huh?"  And I was like, that is IT!  I'm going to lose this weight and be tiny again.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> I also had my face in one of my avies but nobody knew it was me .



Oh yeah?  Which one?


----------



## skye

with a face like  that all hamburgers are forgiven


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Yes, I've seen pictures of you and your wife and your pet birds before at the "other place" that we won't mention here.     I remember you used to post a lot of pictures in the photography section of the forum.



  Which cat?  Which wife?


----------



## Gracie

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also had my face in one of my avies but nobody knew it was me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Which one?
Click to expand...

Me and the wolf.


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've seen pictures of you and your wife and your pet birds before at the "other place" that we won't mention here.     I remember you used to post a lot of pictures in the photography section of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which cat?  Which wife?
Click to expand...


Yes, Seanette.  Forgive me.  For the life of me I could not remember her name!  Lol!  I thought you had a pet bird too?  Maybe I'm thinking of someone else?


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also had my face in one of my avies but nobody knew it was me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me and the wolf.
Click to expand...


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Gracie

Have you tried Plenty Of Fish, Chris? I used to be there when I was divorced but mostly I was just looking for buddies, not really to hook up. One COULD have been a possibility even though I wasn't really wanting that, but as we became more friendly, the weirder he got so I am glad I held back.

Anywho...I think most dating sites are worthless. When you find the one for you, it will be coming from anywhere. Look at Sherry and WelfareQueen. Those two met here, and now they are a couple fixing to tie the knot. Awesome, isn't it?


----------



## Gracie

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also had my face in one of my avies but nobody knew it was me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me and the wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

skye said:


> with a face like  that all hamburgers are forgiven



  It seems to me that our society has adopted a standard of “beauty” that calls for women to be thin, to the point that I think is unhealthy and unrealistic for most.  To be that thin, to me, is as bad as being a bit on the overweight side.

  What you've posted here is considered to be a “plus-sized” model—too “fat” for most modelling.  That, I think, perfectly illustrates the problem.

  My wife has a theory to the effect that the women's fashion industry is dominated by homosexual men, who absolutely despise women, in general.  Much of what I have seen of fashion, and of the models chosen to model it, seems to support this.


----------



## Gracie

Keep in mind that is a younger me, and I had to do some smooshing stuff around to make my eyeball fit with the wolf eye, etc.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Have you tried Plenty Of Fish, Chris? I used to be there when I was divorced but mostly I was just looking for buddies, not really to hook up. One COULD have been a possibility even though I wasn't really wanting that, but as we became more friendly, the weirder he got so I am glad I held back.
> 
> Anywho...I think most dating sites are worthless. When you find the one for you, it will be coming from anywhere. Look at Sherry and WelfareQueen. Those two met here, and now they are a couple fixing to tie the knot. Awesome, isn't it?



I've heard terrible things about POF.  That it's nothing more than a place to hook up now.


----------



## Gracie

Bob Blaylock said:


> My wife has a theory tothe effect that the women's fashion industry is dominated by homosexual men, who absolutely despise women, in general. Much of what I have seen of fashion,and of the models chosen to model it, seems to support this.


I agree with your wife. Fashion calls for bone racks. It's stupid.


----------



## ChrisL

Professional photos are ALWAYS edited.  That is something to keep in mind.    They do all KINDS of things to these photos before they publish them.


----------



## skye




----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has a theory tothe effect that the women's fashion industry is dominated by homosexual men, who absolutely despise women, in general. Much of what I have seen of fashion,and of the models chosen to model it, seems to support this.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your wife. Fashion calls for bone racks. It's stupid.
Click to expand...


The reason for that is that they want people to be looking at the clothing and not at the model's big boobs and stuff.    While I agree, it is unhealthy and they should not do that, there is a method to their madness.  Many of those women are 6 feet tall and weigh about 110 pounds.  I'm 5'1" and weigh 104 pounds right now.


----------



## Gracie

lol. I always smooth my wrinkles out. I don't mess with anything else. Just the lines in my face. Which is another reason I won't post newer pics of me. I hear the ol "that's a photochopped pic". Yes. It is. I got a face lift via PaintShopPro.


----------



## ChrisL

Clothes hangers, yes, that is what runway models are basically.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> lol. I always smooth my wrinkles out. I don't mess with anything else. Just the lines in my face. Which is another reason I won't post newer pics of me. I hear the ol "that's a photochopped pic". Yes. It is. I got a face lift via PaintShopPro.



I don't edit my pictures at all.  If I ever meet someone, I wouldn't want them to be unpleasantly surprised.


----------



## Gracie

Both those models that Skye posted are voluptuous women. They are the standard size of most women.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also had my face in one of my avies but nobody knew it was me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me and the wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Oh -- I was teasing you.  Didn't think you'd really do it.

Wow, you look not unlike my ex...


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I always smooth my wrinkles out. I don't mess with anything else. Just the lines in my face. Which is another reason I won't post newer pics of me. I hear the ol "that's a photochopped pic". Yes. It is. I got a face lift via PaintShopPro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't edit my pictures at all.  If I ever meet someone, I wouldn't want them to be unpleasantly surprised.
Click to expand...

You need to edit the one you are wearing now. Just to smooth out the chest area cuz you look like you have a sunburn.


----------



## Gracie

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also had my face in one of my avies but nobody knew it was me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me and the wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh -- I was teasing you.  Didn't think you'd really do it.
> 
> Wow, you look not unlike my ex...
Click to expand...

It's black and white and edited with a wolf, so...it's not the same thing as a pic pic, ya dig? lol


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I always smooth my wrinkles out. I don't mess with anything else. Just the lines in my face. Which is another reason I won't post newer pics of me. I hear the ol "that's a photochopped pic". Yes. It is. I got a face lift via PaintShopPro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't edit my pictures at all.  If I ever meet someone, I wouldn't want them to be unpleasantly surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to edit the one you are wearing now. Just to smooth out the chest area cuz you look like you have a sunburn.
Click to expand...


I do.  I laid in the sun yesterday.    Why would I edit it?  It's how I look.  You were the one saying that we should not be ashamed of how we look, and now you are telling me I should edit my photos?


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?  Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh -- I was teasing you.  Didn't think you'd really do it.
> 
> Wow, you look not unlike my ex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's black and white and edited with a wolf, so...it's not the same thing as a pic pic, ya dig? lol
Click to expand...


Oh wait --- so you're the one on the right?

​


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I always smooth my wrinkles out. I don't mess with anything else. Just the lines in my face. Which is another reason I won't post newer pics of me. I hear the ol "that's a photochopped pic". Yes. It is. I got a face lift via PaintShopPro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't edit my pictures at all.  If I ever meet someone, I wouldn't want them to be unpleasantly surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to edit the one you are wearing now. Just to smooth out the chest area cuz you look like you have a sunburn.
Click to expand...


So I should feel "ashamed" of my sunburn?


----------



## Gracie

never mind.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730



Ok, sorry. That is a much better picture. In that one you look much younger. In fact I'd say earlier 30s. You look nice. Very doable! Kudos!


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I always smooth my wrinkles out. I don't mess with anything else. Just the lines in my face. Which is another reason I won't post newer pics of me. I hear the ol "that's a photochopped pic". Yes. It is. I got a face lift via PaintShopPro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't edit my pictures at all.  If I ever meet someone, I wouldn't want them to be unpleasantly surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to edit the one you are wearing now. Just to smooth out the chest area cuz you look like you have a sunburn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I should feel "ashamed" of my sunburn?
Click to expand...

No no no. Sigh. Sunburns turn into nice tans, lol.


----------



## skye

and the list goes on...you might be a little more opulent...and that ok too...you still are gorgeous


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I always smooth my wrinkles out. I don't mess with anything else. Just the lines in my face. Which is another reason I won't post newer pics of me. I hear the ol "that's a photochopped pic". Yes. It is. I got a face lift via PaintShopPro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't edit my pictures at all.  If I ever meet someone, I wouldn't want them to be unpleasantly surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to edit the one you are wearing now. Just to smooth out the chest area cuz you look like you have a sunburn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do.  I laid in the sun yesterday.    Why would I edit it?  It's how I look.  You were the one saying that we should not be ashamed of how we look, and now you are telling me I should edit my photos?
Click to expand...

Are you getting all weirded out on me again? Jeez. I said smooth it out. But if you don't wanna...so sorry. Dayum.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL
> Smoothed out, shine off your cheek.



Yes, but that's not real, Gracie.  I don't mind how I really look.    How can you go from saying that "it's what's on the inside that counts" to "you really should edit your photos?"    Why would I want to represent myself as something that I'm not?  I do have a sunburn.  Maybe I have a "shine" on my face.    It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I always smooth my wrinkles out. I don't mess with anything else. Just the lines in my face. Which is another reason I won't post newer pics of me. I hear the ol "that's a photochopped pic". Yes. It is. I got a face lift via PaintShopPro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't edit my pictures at all.  If I ever meet someone, I wouldn't want them to be unpleasantly surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to edit the one you are wearing now. Just to smooth out the chest area cuz you look like you have a sunburn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do.  I laid in the sun yesterday.    Why would I edit it?  It's how I look.  You were the one saying that we should not be ashamed of how we look, and now you are telling me I should edit my photos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting all weirded out on me again? Jeez. I said smooth it out. But if you don't wanna...so sorry. Dayum.
Click to expand...


Just pointing out that in a matter of a page, you went from "physical appearance shouldn't matter" to "damn, Chris, edit your photos because you look like shit."    What's up with that anyway?


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL
> Smoothed out, shine off your cheek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but that's not real, Gracie.  I don't mind how I really look.    How can you go from saying that "it's what's on the inside that counts" to "you really should edit your photos?"    Why would I want to represent myself as something that I'm not?  I do have a sunburn.  Maybe I have a "shine" on my face.    It doesn't bother me at all.
Click to expand...

Fine. never mind. It's over yer head.
Forget it.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Just pointing out that in a matter of a page, you went from "physical appearance shouldn't matter" to "damn, Chris, edit your photos because you look like shit."  What's up with that anyway?


That is a flat out lie. Show me where I said you look like shit. SHOW ME.

Fucking fruitloop. Dayum.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I always smooth my wrinkles out. I don't mess with anything else. Just the lines in my face. Which is another reason I won't post newer pics of me. I hear the ol "that's a photochopped pic". Yes. It is. I got a face lift via PaintShopPro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't edit my pictures at all.  If I ever meet someone, I wouldn't want them to be unpleasantly surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to edit the one you are wearing now. Just to smooth out the chest area cuz you look like you have a sunburn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do.  I laid in the sun yesterday.    Why would I edit it?  It's how I look.  You were the one saying that we should not be ashamed of how we look, and now you are telling me I should edit my photos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you getting all weirded out on me again? Jeez. I said smooth it out. But if you don't wanna...so sorry. Dayum.
Click to expand...


Are you actually accusing ME of being the "weird" one here?    That is fucking unbelievable, pardon my French.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

sealybobo said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> You know who I can't stand? That fat faced chick hanging around with that girl from the hunger games. Amy shumer? I don't know how or why she's a celebrity.
> 
> Or Melissa McCarthy. I guess we need a few fat or ugly actors to play those kinds of rolls but jenny McCarthy's in a movie every 6 months. She's not leading role material. No jenny McCarthy's a different story.
Click to expand...


I TOTALLY agree! Amy Schumer is a complete PIG! Not only is she fat, but she is sloppy fat.


----------



## Gracie

Go fuck yourself. I shoulda known just chatting with you would turn into you being a bitch.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL
> Smoothed out, shine off your cheek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but that's not real, Gracie.  I don't mind how I really look.    How can you go from saying that "it's what's on the inside that counts" to "you really should edit your photos?"    Why would I want to represent myself as something that I'm not?  I do have a sunburn.  Maybe I have a "shine" on my face.    It doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine. never mind. It's over yer head.
> Forget it.
Click to expand...


What is over my head?  Explain please.  Did you or did you not say that appearances should NOT matter?  Then, did you or did you not advise me to "edit" my photo?  Um yeah, you're weird.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Go fuck yourself. I shoulda known just chatting with you would turn into you being a bitch.



Go fuck myself now?  Look lady, you've got some serious issues.  You seem confused or something.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out that in a matter of a page, you went from "physical appearance shouldn't matter" to "damn, Chris, edit your photos because you look like shit."  What's up with that anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> That is a flat out lie. Show me where I said you look like shit. SHOW ME.
> 
> Fucking fruitloop. Dayum.
Click to expand...


Of course, that was a bit of an exaggeration.  But still, you go from saying appearances shouldn't matter to saying that a person should edit her photo because of a sunburn.  That makes absolutely not one damn iota of sense.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of these pictures leaves much to be desired.  Obviously taken in fairly low light, by a camera that isn't up to working in such low light.
> 
> I don't think I would presume to try to guess your age, based on these pictures.  If you claimed to be 20, these pictures would not suggest otherwise to me.  If you claimed to be 50, I'd say these pictures were believably of a 50-year-old who still looks pretty good for her age.  If you claimed to be 60, then you'd be pushing it to convince me that these were pictures of a 60-year-old.
> 
> In any event, you're certainly quite attractive enough, and these pictures don't particularly make you look “old”.
> 
> If I were seeking female companionship, and if I were as superficial and immature as the OP, caring only about appearance, I would certainly not reject you based on these pictures.
Click to expand...


You had better watch it. Bob will probably rape your pets!


----------



## Gracie

I'm done with you Chris. 
Fuck off.


----------



## ChrisL

Good grief, if someone is going to judge me negatively over a sunburn, then I seriously want nothing to do with that person.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I'm done with you Chris.
> Fuck off.



Good, now stick to it this time.


----------



## skye

more plus size nice


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Personally, I don't like being chubby.  Not even a little bit.  I don't think I look good at all with "chub" on my body.  I'm too short to be chubby.  I would look round, like a beach ball.    I like to feel "light" on my feet.



See? Chris gets it.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with you Chris.
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now stick to it this time.
Click to expand...

Sure will. You are now on ignore. You are too batshit crazy.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with you Chris.
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, now stick to it this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure will. You are now on ignore. You are too batshit crazy.
Click to expand...


  You post nonsensical garbage and then claim that someone else is crazy.  Ooookaaaay.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I agree. Too many are judged on the outter surface for just friendship. Romance wise, yeah..one has to be attracted to them sexually so everyone has their wants and needs, etc.
> 
> I  just wanted to put the thought out there that those here or on any social media, that who you are talking to might not win any beauty contests....but their souls are stunningly gorgeous. Some folks tend to not think about that.



This was obviously a crock of fucking shit.

Only a fucking page later . . . 



Gracie said:


> You need to edit the one you are wearing now. Just to smooth out the chest area cuz you look like you have a sunburn.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, sorry. That is a much better picture. In that one you look much younger. In fact I'd say earlier 30s. You look nice. Very doable! Kudos!
Click to expand...


Not sure how I feel about "doable" but thanks I guess.


----------



## skye

a well proportioned person also looks good!


----------



## sealybobo

Buzz Jenkins said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> You know who I can't stand? That fat faced chick hanging around with that girl from the hunger games. Amy shumer? I don't know how or why she's a celebrity.
> 
> Or Melissa McCarthy. I guess we need a few fat or ugly actors to play those kinds of rolls but jenny McCarthy's in a movie every 6 months. She's not leading role material. No jenny McCarthy's a different story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I TOTALLY agree! Amy Schumer is a complete PIG! Not only is she fat, but she is sloppy fat.
Click to expand...

She's got those fat cheeks. Not cute. And not really funny so I wonder how the hell she made it. She may be super smart or funny. Maybe she's a great writer.

But when I see her and Jennifer Lawrence dancing on Billy Joel piano I wonder why they are pushing her so much? Is she really the next big star? Hollywood should be for beautiful people or extremely talented. I even get Melissa McCarthy. She's funny.

You know who I couldn't figure out till I realized her dad was Gary Marshall was Laverne on Laverne and sherley. She was ugly. Why would the fonze want that? Was Laverne a slut or did she just have a reputation for being easy?


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730


You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.

What makes you not look 29?


----------



## ChrisL

I think Amy is funny sometimes!  I don't think she's going to be the next Hollywood star or anything.  She's just a popular comedienne.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.
> 
> What makes you not look 29?
Click to expand...


I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.
> 
> What makes you not look 29?
Click to expand...


What?  What is your problem with me?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> more plus size nice



 Holy Shit!!!! If she's plus size I make John Homes look like he has a 2 inch dick!!!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?



  There is nothing wrong with the way you look, at least not that I can tell from the pictures that you've posted.  You're giving far too much credence to immature, superficial people, and giving them too much power to bother you.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.
> 
> What makes you not look 29?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?
Click to expand...

You! It's you.

I asked you a question. Tell us what about you tells us you are not a girl in her 20s. If you can answer I'll stop.


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the way you look, at least not that I can tell from the pictures that you've posted.  You're giving far too much credence to immature, superficial people, and giving them too much power to bother you.
Click to expand...


They don't really bother me.  I just like to confront them with their bogus accusations so that I can bag them when they have no answers to my questions.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.
> 
> What makes you not look 29?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You! It's you.
> 
> I asked you a question. Tell us what about you tells us you are not a girl in her 20s. If you can answer I'll stop.
Click to expand...


You'll stop what?  Acting like a lunatic and making a fool of yourself?


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.
> 
> What makes you not look 29?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  What is your problem with me?
Click to expand...

No problem with you.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.
> 
> What makes you not look 29?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  What is your problem with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem with you.
Click to expand...


QUITE obviously, that is not the case.  You are being dishonest.


----------



## sealybobo

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the way you look, at least not that I can tell from the pictures that you've posted.  You're giving far too much credence to immature, superficial people, and giving them too much power to bother you.
Click to expand...

He's right Chris. It's funny because you can't let it go. You seem like the type who has to have the last word and never backs down. Where I come from we call them crazy bitches.


----------



## skye

Kate Upton...not skinny at all and looking fine!


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.
> 
> What makes you not look 29?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You! It's you.
> 
> I asked you a question. Tell us what about you tells us you are not a girl in her 20s. If you can answer I'll stop.
Click to expand...


You know what?  I didn't start any of this.  You did.  Now, you tell ME what it is about me that would make you think I am a 50-year-old woman?  Be specific.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the way you look, at least not that I can tell from the pictures that you've posted.  You're giving far too much credence to immature, superficial people, and giving them too much power to bother you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right Chris. It's funny because you can't let it go. You seem like the type who has to have the last word and never backs down. Where I come from we call them crazy bitches.
Click to expand...


I think that's how you seem, since you really don't know anything about me, but insist that you do.    I'm not the one throwing about accusations here.

And why on EARTH should I back down from you??  Lol!  That's funny.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, so sorry, to anyone who is 50.  I'm not saying that it is bad to be 50, but when you are NOT yet near to being 50, then . . . . I'm sure you can understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 51 and it's all good
Click to expand...


  Why you old hag....i'm only 50...and a half.


----------



## ChrisL

I think Mr. Silly Bozo is just angry that I will NOT back down from his lies about me.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.
> 
> What makes you not look 29?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  What is your problem with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QUITE obviously, that is not the case.  You are being dishonest.
Click to expand...

I swear to god. You seem alright to me. Now you're making me feel bad. Told you regardless you're pretty so at this point how you respond is how I base what I reply.

Let's try this. Redo. Start over. I'm sorry. I realize I'm being mean and I don't want to do that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.
> 
> What makes you not look 29?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You! It's you.
> 
> I asked you a question. Tell us what about you tells us you are not a girl in her 20s. If you can answer I'll stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what?  I didn't start any of this.  You did.  Now, you tell ME what it is about me that would make you think I am a 50-year-old woman?  Be specific.
Click to expand...


  I wouldnt worry about the seal  ...I mean really,you could put a dress on my ass and I'd look better.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> I think Mr. Silly Bozo is just angry that I will NOT back down from his lies about me.


I'm over it sorry. Still think your crazy but most hot women are.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.
> 
> What makes you not look 29?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  What is your problem with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QUITE obviously, that is not the case.  You are being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I swear to god. You seem alright to me. Now you're making me feel bad. Told you regardless you're pretty so at this point how you respond is how I base what I reply.
> 
> Let's try this. Redo. Start over. I'm sorry. I realize I'm being mean and I don't want to do that.
Click to expand...


Yes you do.  That's why you keep starting with this age thingy and won't let it go.  You bring it up on my gallery comments, and here as well as elsewhere.  So what exactly is your problem with my appearance?  Out with it.  Put up or shut up.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mr. Silly Bozo is just angry that I will NOT back down from his lies about me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over it sorry. Still think your crazy but most hot women are.
Click to expand...


You think I'm crazy for confronting you about your lies about me?  You are going around telling lies about me, but I'm the crazy one?  Don't you see anything strange here at all?  Lol.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.
> 
> What makes you not look 29?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You! It's you.
> 
> I asked you a question. Tell us what about you tells us you are not a girl in her 20s. If you can answer I'll stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what?  I didn't start any of this.  You did.  Now, you tell ME what it is about me that would make you think I am a 50-year-old woman?  Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt worry about the seal  ...I mean really,you could put a dress on my ass and I'd look better.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you've put a dress on that ass.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.
> 
> What makes you not look 29?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You! It's you.
> 
> I asked you a question. Tell us what about you tells us you are not a girl in her 20s. If you can answer I'll stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what?  I didn't start any of this.  You did.  Now, you tell ME what it is about me that would make you think I am a 50-year-old woman?  Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt worry about the seal  ...I mean really,you could put a dress on my ass and I'd look better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you've put a dress on that ass.
Click to expand...


  If it made the ass look good enough I'd do it....


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can answer your own question Chris by asking yourself what makes you not look like a girl in her 20s.
> 
> What makes you not look 29?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  What is your problem with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QUITE obviously, that is not the case.  You are being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I swear to god. You seem alright to me. Now you're making me feel bad. Told you regardless you're pretty so at this point how you respond is how I base what I reply.
> 
> Let's try this. Redo. Start over. I'm sorry. I realize I'm being mean and I don't want to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do.  That's why you keep starting with this age thingy and won't let it go.  You bring it up on my gallery comments, and here as well as elsewhere.  So what exactly is your problem with my appearance?  Out with it.  Put up or shut up.
Click to expand...

I don't know how or why I was notified when you posted a new pic but did you notice I didn't comment again after you yelled at me? I was just busting your balls. Then I don't know how you made a thread about fat girls about you Chris. Lol. But you seem to do that you attention whore. Lol jk


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?  What is your problem with me?
> 
> 
> 
> No problem with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QUITE obviously, that is not the case.  You are being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I swear to god. You seem alright to me. Now you're making me feel bad. Told you regardless you're pretty so at this point how you respond is how I base what I reply.
> 
> Let's try this. Redo. Start over. I'm sorry. I realize I'm being mean and I don't want to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do.  That's why you keep starting with this age thingy and won't let it go.  You bring it up on my gallery comments, and here as well as elsewhere.  So what exactly is your problem with my appearance?  Out with it.  Put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how or why I was notified when you posted a new pic but did you notice I didn't comment again after you yelled at me? I was just busting your balls. Then I don't know how you made a thread about fat girls about you Chris. Lol. But you seem to do that you attention whore. Lol jk
Click to expand...


You people make it about me.  I was making topical comments.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?  What is your problem with me?
> 
> 
> 
> No problem with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QUITE obviously, that is not the case.  You are being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I swear to god. You seem alright to me. Now you're making me feel bad. Told you regardless you're pretty so at this point how you respond is how I base what I reply.
> 
> Let's try this. Redo. Start over. I'm sorry. I realize I'm being mean and I don't want to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do.  That's why you keep starting with this age thingy and won't let it go.  You bring it up on my gallery comments, and here as well as elsewhere.  So what exactly is your problem with my appearance?  Out with it.  Put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how or why I was notified when you posted a new pic but did you notice I didn't comment again after you yelled at me? I was just busting your balls. Then I don't know how you made a thread about fat girls about you Chris. Lol. But you seem to do that you attention whore. Lol jk
Click to expand...


You should not have been notified.  You are not on my friends list, nor have you ever commented on one of my pictures before, as far as I'm aware.  So . . . I don't know you, and I don't know what your problem is.


----------



## sealybobo

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the way you look, at least not that I can tell from the pictures that you've posted.  You're giving far too much credence to immature, superficial people, and giving them too much power to bother you.
Click to expand...

Chris likes to hijack threads and make it all about her. She becomes the victim, people rally to her and stroke her ego. I'm Hi and getting all Freudian. Lol.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUITE obviously, that is not the case.  You are being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I swear to god. You seem alright to me. Now you're making me feel bad. Told you regardless you're pretty so at this point how you respond is how I base what I reply.
> 
> Let's try this. Redo. Start over. I'm sorry. I realize I'm being mean and I don't want to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do.  That's why you keep starting with this age thingy and won't let it go.  You bring it up on my gallery comments, and here as well as elsewhere.  So what exactly is your problem with my appearance?  Out with it.  Put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how or why I was notified when you posted a new pic but did you notice I didn't comment again after you yelled at me? I was just busting your balls. Then I don't know how you made a thread about fat girls about you Chris. Lol. But you seem to do that you attention whore. Lol jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people make it about me.  I was making topical comments.
Click to expand...

This place would be less interesting without you.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the way you look, at least not that I can tell from the pictures that you've posted.  You're giving far too much credence to immature, superficial people, and giving them too much power to bother you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris likes to hijack threads and make it all about her. She becomes the victim, people rally to her and stroke her ego. I'm Hi and getting all Freudian. Lol.
Click to expand...


You did that, silly bozo.  Shall I go retrieve your post?  You made it about me.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUITE obviously, that is not the case.  You are being dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god. You seem alright to me. Now you're making me feel bad. Told you regardless you're pretty so at this point how you respond is how I base what I reply.
> 
> Let's try this. Redo. Start over. I'm sorry. I realize I'm being mean and I don't want to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do.  That's why you keep starting with this age thingy and won't let it go.  You bring it up on my gallery comments, and here as well as elsewhere.  So what exactly is your problem with my appearance?  Out with it.  Put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how or why I was notified when you posted a new pic but did you notice I didn't comment again after you yelled at me? I was just busting your balls. Then I don't know how you made a thread about fat girls about you Chris. Lol. But you seem to do that you attention whore. Lol jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people make it about me.  I was making topical comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This place would be less interesting without you.
Click to expand...


If you think for one moment that I would ever back down from the likes of you, then you are more foolish than I thought.  In fact, I could probably kick your arse.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUITE obviously, that is not the case.  You are being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I swear to god. You seem alright to me. Now you're making me feel bad. Told you regardless you're pretty so at this point how you respond is how I base what I reply.
> 
> Let's try this. Redo. Start over. I'm sorry. I realize I'm being mean and I don't want to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do.  That's why you keep starting with this age thingy and won't let it go.  You bring it up on my gallery comments, and here as well as elsewhere.  So what exactly is your problem with my appearance?  Out with it.  Put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how or why I was notified when you posted a new pic but did you notice I didn't comment again after you yelled at me? I was just busting your balls. Then I don't know how you made a thread about fat girls about you Chris. Lol. But you seem to do that you attention whore. Lol jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not have been notified.  You are not on my friends list, nor have you ever commented on one of my pictures before, as far as I'm aware.  So . . . I don't know you, and I don't know what your problem is.
Click to expand...

I may have commented that one night when it was you vs skye


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUITE obviously, that is not the case.  You are being dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god. You seem alright to me. Now you're making me feel bad. Told you regardless you're pretty so at this point how you respond is how I base what I reply.
> 
> Let's try this. Redo. Start over. I'm sorry. I realize I'm being mean and I don't want to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you do.  That's why you keep starting with this age thingy and won't let it go.  You bring it up on my gallery comments, and here as well as elsewhere.  So what exactly is your problem with my appearance?  Out with it.  Put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how or why I was notified when you posted a new pic but did you notice I didn't comment again after you yelled at me? I was just busting your balls. Then I don't know how you made a thread about fat girls about you Chris. Lol. But you seem to do that you attention whore. Lol jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not have been notified.  You are not on my friends list, nor have you ever commented on one of my pictures before, as far as I'm aware.  So . . . I don't know you, and I don't know what your problem is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have commented that one night when it was you vs skye
Click to expand...


Oh, blah, blah, blah.  What does any of that have to do with you?  Anyways, I'm out.  Later gator!


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god. You seem alright to me. Now you're making me feel bad. Told you regardless you're pretty so at this point how you respond is how I base what I reply.
> 
> Let's try this. Redo. Start over. I'm sorry. I realize I'm being mean and I don't want to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do.  That's why you keep starting with this age thingy and won't let it go.  You bring it up on my gallery comments, and here as well as elsewhere.  So what exactly is your problem with my appearance?  Out with it.  Put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how or why I was notified when you posted a new pic but did you notice I didn't comment again after you yelled at me? I was just busting your balls. Then I don't know how you made a thread about fat girls about you Chris. Lol. But you seem to do that you attention whore. Lol jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people make it about me.  I was making topical comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This place would be less interesting without you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think for one moment that I would ever back down from the likes of you, then you are more foolish than I thought.  In fact, I could probably kick your arse.
Click to expand...

I wrestled in college in 1989. My freshman year of college. What were you doing that year? According to you you were in 7th grade.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Yes, Seanette.  Forgive me.  For the life of me I could not remember her name!  Lol!  I thought you had a pet bird too?  Maybe I'm thinking of someone else?


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god. You seem alright to me. Now you're making me feel bad. Told you regardless you're pretty so at this point how you respond is how I base what I reply.
> 
> Let's try this. Redo. Start over. I'm sorry. I realize I'm being mean and I don't want to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do.  That's why you keep starting with this age thingy and won't let it go.  You bring it up on my gallery comments, and here as well as elsewhere.  So what exactly is your problem with my appearance?  Out with it.  Put up or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how or why I was notified when you posted a new pic but did you notice I didn't comment again after you yelled at me? I was just busting your balls. Then I don't know how you made a thread about fat girls about you Chris. Lol. But you seem to do that you attention whore. Lol jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not have been notified.  You are not on my friends list, nor have you ever commented on one of my pictures before, as far as I'm aware.  So . . . I don't know you, and I don't know what your problem is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have commented that one night when it was you vs skye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, blah, blah, blah.  What does any of that have to do with you?  Anyways, I'm out.  Later gator!
Click to expand...

I'm trying to explain what might seem like my obsession with you. I saw you wrote something about how can some people think you are 40 and I felt compelled to reply.  It probably felt stalkery. Sorry. I get it. Lol good night.


----------



## skye

with that wonderful face who cares about weight...she is too gorgeous!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

This is the last word I'm gong to say in this post.....
Chris ....you look hot as a mofo and dont let anyone tell you different because if they do they're lying or jealous.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> with that wonderful face who cares about weight...she is too gorgeous!



 Good Lord she looks angelic!!!


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> with that wonderful face who cares about weight...she is too gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord she looks angelic!!!
Click to expand...


I agree HereWeGoAgain!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> with that wonderful face who cares about weight...she is too gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord she looks angelic!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree HereWeGoAgain!
Click to expand...


 Those eyes!!!! I think I'm going to melt!!!


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> with that wonderful face who cares about weight...she is too gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord she looks angelic!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree HereWeGoAgain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those eyes!!!! I think I'm going to melt!!!
Click to expand...

Get a sock or tissue


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> with that wonderful face who cares about weight...she is too gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord she looks angelic!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree HereWeGoAgain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those eyes!!!! I think I'm going to melt!!!
Click to expand...


She doesn't look neurotic...she doesn't look narcissistic insecure bitch,...she looks like a nice normal human being


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> with that wonderful face who cares about weight...she is too gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord she looks angelic!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree HereWeGoAgain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those eyes!!!! I think I'm going to melt!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a sock or tissue
Click to expand...


  Screw that!! I'll just have the wife give me a hand job....


----------



## Bonzi

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, so sorry, to anyone who is 50.  I'm not saying that it is bad to be 50, but when you are NOT yet near to being 50, then . . . . I'm sure you can understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 51 and it's all good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you old hag....i'm only 50...and a half.
Click to expand...

 
Them's fightin' words!


----------



## Bonzi

skye said:


> Kate Upton...not skinny at all and looking fine!


 
Hubby tells me it's all about proportions.
The girl above has some extra, but tummy is FLAT!


----------



## defcon4

Gracie said:


> Well, I got chubby. But now I am back to the weight I was when I had my boutique and did fashion shows for the locals and tourists. If I get too skinny, I look weird. And I feel awful. Too chunky, I look chunky and I feel awful. I am also 5'8"...or rather, I was. *I lost an inch.* Comes with age. And I can't move around like I used to. But...I got where I wanted to get weight wise so I'm happy.
> 
> Posting pics all over the net is fine and dandy for those that want to do it. I learned from experience its a bad idea. I HAVE posted pics here of me, but took them down within 10 minutes or thereabouts. I also had my face in one of my avies but nobody knew it was me


Oh… man.. let me check… pffhh… I did too…. not good news…fuck!


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Well, that's because you're married, I hope!  Me, OTOH . . . not married. Posting pictures of myself is not a big deal to me. * I NEVER post nude pictures though. *I'm not THAT stupid. Some women and men do that too. I've posted my picture and a profile on a dating site before, but I never really actively followed it. Some of those sites should be x-rated, honestly. Lol.


Why not? It would make you look a lot younger… let's say 27ish...


----------



## defcon4

skye said:


> with a face like  that all hamburgers are forgiven


Nice girl pictures one after the other…have you tried
*bodecea* yet?


----------



## defcon4

Gracie said:


> *Have you tried Plenty Of Fish*, Chris? I used to be there when I was divorced but mostly I was just looking for buddies, not really to hook up. One COULD have been a possibility even though I wasn't really wanting that, but as we became more friendly, the weirder he got so I am glad I held back.
> 
> Anywho...I think most dating sites are worthless. When you find the one for you, it will be coming from anywhere. Look at Sherry and WelfareQueen. Those two met here, and now they are a couple fixing to tie the knot. Awesome, isn't it?


Is that for people who don't take baths?


----------



## defcon4

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 29, nor did I ever claim to be in my 20s.    What is WITH you people?  What is your major malfunction about how I look?
> 
> 
> 
> You! It's you.
> 
> I asked you a question. Tell us what about you tells us you are not a girl in her 20s. If you can answer I'll stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what?  I didn't start any of this.  You did.  Now, you tell ME what it is about me that would make you think I am a 50-year-old woman?  Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt worry about the seal  ...I mean really,you could put a dress on my ass and I'd look better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you've put a dress on that ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it made the ass look good enough I'd do it....
Click to expand...

Are you changing teams???? WTF????


----------



## defcon4

skye said:


> She doesn't look neurotic...she doesn't look narcissistic insecure bitch,...she looks like a nice normal human being


hahahaha… indirect message… I love it!!! I wish you did the "little" sparring again…..


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, so sorry, to anyone who is 50.  I'm not saying that it is bad to be 50, but when you are NOT yet near to being 50, then . . . . I'm sure you can understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 51 and it's all good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you old hag....i'm only 50...and a half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Them's fightin' words!
Click to expand...

Hey!!!


----------



## Bonzi

I know more people that have gotten married via


defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, so sorry, to anyone who is 50.  I'm not saying that it is bad to be 50, but when you are NOT yet near to being 50, then . . . . I'm sure you can understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 51 and it's all good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why you old hag....i'm only 50...and a half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Them's fightin' words!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!!!
Click to expand...

 
oh... you want to fight too?


----------



## Bonzi

Let's get real about this discussion for a moment.
Ignore (or try to) their faces.... both women overweight but 1st girl, rolls of fat  2nd girl, proportional and a flat (or flatter) tummy.  (and of course, well endowed up top...)


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do.  That's why you keep starting with this age thingy and won't let it go.  You bring it up on my gallery comments, and here as well as elsewhere.  So what exactly is your problem with my appearance?  Out with it.  Put up or shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how or why I was notified when you posted a new pic but did you notice I didn't comment again after you yelled at me? I was just busting your balls. Then I don't know how you made a thread about fat girls about you Chris. Lol. But you seem to do that you attention whore. Lol jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people make it about me.  I was making topical comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This place would be less interesting without you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think for one moment that I would ever back down from the likes of you, then you are more foolish than I thought.  In fact, I could probably kick your arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in college in 1989. My freshman year of college. What were you doing that year? According to you you were in 7th grade.
Click to expand...


No, you idiot.  I was 10/11 years old and in FIFTH grade.  Stupid fucktard.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> with that wonderful face who cares about weight...she is too gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord she looks angelic!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree HereWeGoAgain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those eyes!!!! I think I'm going to melt!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a sock or tissue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screw that!! I'll just have the wife give me a hand job....
Click to expand...

With lube or dry?


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Seanette.  Forgive me.  For the life of me I could not remember her name!  Lol!  I thought you had a pet bird too?  Maybe I'm thinking of someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48748 View attachment 48749 View attachment 48750
Click to expand...


I knew you had a bird!


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do.  That's why you keep starting with this age thingy and won't let it go.  You bring it up on my gallery comments, and here as well as elsewhere.  So what exactly is your problem with my appearance?  Out with it.  Put up or shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how or why I was notified when you posted a new pic but did you notice I didn't comment again after you yelled at me? I was just busting your balls. Then I don't know how you made a thread about fat girls about you Chris. Lol. But you seem to do that you attention whore. Lol jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not have been notified.  You are not on my friends list, nor have you ever commented on one of my pictures before, as far as I'm aware.  So . . . I don't know you, and I don't know what your problem is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may have commented that one night when it was you vs skye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, blah, blah, blah.  What does any of that have to do with you?  Anyways, I'm out.  Later gator!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to explain what might seem like my obsession with you. I saw you wrote something about how can some people think you are 40 and I felt compelled to reply.  It probably felt stalkery. Sorry. I get it. Lol good night.
Click to expand...


You do obviously have an obsession with me.  Go bother someone else!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Let's get real about this discussion for a moment.
> Ignore (or try to) their faces.... both women overweight but 1st girl, rolls of fat  2nd girl, proportional and a flat (or flatter) tummy.  (and of course, well endowed up top...)



I don't find it an attractive look personally.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Upton...not skinny at all and looking fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby tells me it's all about proportions.
> The girl above has some extra, but tummy is FLAT!
Click to expand...


She has no hips!!!  If it weren't for her big milk jugs, she wouldn't have much of a figure at all!


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> This is the last word I'm gong to say in this post.....
> Chris ....you look hot as a mofo and dont let anyone tell you different because if they do they're lying or jealous.



That is not the problem here.  The problem is I have a small group of people that follow me around and try to convince me, themselves, or other people (?? - don't really know) that I am older than I actually am.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how or why I was notified when you posted a new pic but did you notice I didn't comment again after you yelled at me? I was just busting your balls. Then I don't know how you made a thread about fat girls about you Chris. Lol. But you seem to do that you attention whore. Lol jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people make it about me.  I was making topical comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This place would be less interesting without you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think for one moment that I would ever back down from the likes of you, then you are more foolish than I thought.  In fact, I could probably kick your arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in college in 1989. My freshman year of college. What were you doing that year? According to you you were in 7th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you idiot.  I was 10/11 years old and in FIFTH grade.  Stupid fucktard.
Click to expand...

I'm going to find you on plenty of fish and not tell you who I am until just after I finish making love to you. Imagine you are in love with me and I say, "can I tell you a secret Chris? I'm sealybobo"

And you'll know I'm telling the truth because youd never told me about usmb.

And you'd realize even the nicest guy can be a jerk on usmb.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's because you're married, I hope!  Me, OTOH . . . not married. Posting pictures of myself is not a big deal to me. * I NEVER post nude pictures though. *I'm not THAT stupid. Some women and men do that too. I've posted my picture and a profile on a dating site before, but I never really actively followed it. Some of those sites should be x-rated, honestly. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? It would make you look a lot younger… let's say 27ish...
Click to expand...


Oh?  And how is that?


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people make it about me.  I was making topical comments.
> 
> 
> 
> This place would be less interesting without you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think for one moment that I would ever back down from the likes of you, then you are more foolish than I thought.  In fact, I could probably kick your arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in college in 1989. My freshman year of college. What were you doing that year? According to you you were in 7th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you idiot.  I was 10/11 years old and in FIFTH grade.  Stupid fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to find you on plenty of fish and not tell you who I am until just after I finish making love to you. Imagine you are in love with me and I say, "can I tell you a secret Chris? I'm sealybobo"
> 
> And you'll know I'm telling the truth because youd never told me about usmb.
> 
> And you'd realize even the nicest guy can be a jerk on usmb.
Click to expand...


Well THAT is never going to happen!


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> oh... you want to fight too?


No honey, I just felt lonely.


----------



## sealybobo

skye said:


> Kate Upton...not skinny at all and looking fine!


She's hot but looks like she'll be fat one day. Pretty face. Sloppy but big tits


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This place would be less interesting without you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think for one moment that I would ever back down from the likes of you, then you are more foolish than I thought.  In fact, I could probably kick your arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wrestled in college in 1989. My freshman year of college. What were you doing that year? According to you you were in 7th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you idiot.  I was 10/11 years old and in FIFTH grade.  Stupid fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to find you on plenty of fish and not tell you who I am until just after I finish making love to you. Imagine you are in love with me and I say, "can I tell you a secret Chris? I'm sealybobo"
> 
> And you'll know I'm telling the truth because youd never told me about usmb.
> 
> And you'd realize even the nicest guy can be a jerk on usmb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well THAT is never going to happen!
Click to expand...

How would you know?


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Oh? And how is that?


What do you mean how is that? Everybody knows that… The tightness of skin, the firmness of… uh.. muscles, yes, muscles can be determined that way a lot better…


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get real about this discussion for a moment.
> Ignore (or try to) their faces.... both women overweight but 1st girl, rolls of fat  2nd girl, proportional and a flat (or flatter) tummy.  (and of course, well endowed up top...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find it an attractive look personally.
Click to expand...

 
For an over all look, in clothing, I think a thin woman looks much more attractive, neat and presentable.
Fat in anyway looks "sloppy" to me...


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think for one moment that I would ever back down from the likes of you, then you are more foolish than I thought.  In fact, I could probably kick your arse.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrestled in college in 1989. My freshman year of college. What were you doing that year? According to you you were in 7th grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you idiot.  I was 10/11 years old and in FIFTH grade.  Stupid fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to find you on plenty of fish and not tell you who I am until just after I finish making love to you. Imagine you are in love with me and I say, "can I tell you a secret Chris? I'm sealybobo"
> 
> And you'll know I'm telling the truth because youd never told me about usmb.
> 
> And you'd realize even the nicest guy can be a jerk on usmb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well THAT is never going to happen!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would you know?
Click to expand...


Believe me, I know!


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? And how is that?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean how is that? Everybody knows that… The tightness of skin, the firmness of… uh.. muscles, yes, muscles can be determined that way a lot better…
Click to expand...


Well maybe you should post one then?


----------



## sealybobo

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? And how is that?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean how is that? Everybody knows that… The tightness of skin, the firmness of… uh.. muscles, yes, muscles can be determined that way a lot better…
Click to expand...

What are you a plastic surgeon or do you have a lazuris pit?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get real about this discussion for a moment.
> Ignore (or try to) their faces.... both women overweight but 1st girl, rolls of fat  2nd girl, proportional and a flat (or flatter) tummy.  (and of course, well endowed up top...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find it an attractive look personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For an over all look, in clothing, I think a think woman looks much more attractive, neat and presentable.
> Fat in anyway looks "sloppy" to me...
Click to expand...


I don't know what a "think woman" is . . . 

That is how I feel too, and that is probably because you have been on the thin side for most of your life.  You get used to your body a certain way, and I think especially when you've always been thin, a bit of fat might make you FEEL fat, even if you look just fine.  You know what I'm saying?


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> For an over all look, *in clothing, I think a think woman looks much more attractive, neat and presentable.*
> Fat in anyway looks "sloppy" to me...


Exactly, that's what I tam trying to explain to Chris.. it is easy to look good in clothing…


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh... you want to fight too?
> 
> 
> 
> No honey, I just felt lonely.
Click to expand...

 
Please don't make me curse on a Sunday...


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> For an over all look, *in clothing, I think a think woman looks much more attractive, neat and presentable.*
> Fat in anyway looks "sloppy" to me...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, that's what I tam trying to explain to Chris.. it is easy to look good in clothing…
Click to expand...


She means FAT woman, stupid.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? And how is that?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean how is that? Everybody knows that… The tightness of skin, the firmness of… uh.. muscles, yes, muscles can be determined that way a lot better…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well maybe you should post one then?
Click to expand...

Absolutely! That's the only way to shut people up once and for all..


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? And how is that?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean how is that? Everybody knows that… The tightness of skin, the firmness of… uh.. muscles, yes, muscles can be determined that way a lot better…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well maybe you should post one then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! That's the only way to shut people up once and for all..
Click to expand...


Get lost.


----------



## defcon4

sealybobo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? And how is that?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean how is that? Everybody knows that… The tightness of skin, the firmness of… uh.. muscles, yes, muscles can be determined that way a lot better…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you a plastic surgeon or do you have a lazuris pit?
Click to expand...

If you just shut up and be patient… I am working for your benefit if you did not notice… you are the one who wants to bone Chris


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? And how is that?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean how is that? Everybody knows that… The tightness of skin, the firmness of… uh.. muscles, yes, muscles can be determined that way a lot better…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you a plastic surgeon or do you have a lazuris pit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you just shut up and be patient… I am working for your benefit if you did not notice… you are the one who wants to bone Chris
Click to expand...


Go away.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? And how is that?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean how is that? Everybody knows that… The tightness of skin, the firmness of… uh.. muscles, yes, muscles can be determined that way a lot better…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well maybe you should post one then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! That's the only way to shut people up once and for all..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get lost.
Click to expand...

What did I do now? You see… you fight people who want to help you to overcome the critics… well the saying is proven again "Good deeds don't go unpunished.." Have it your way...


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Please don't make me curse on a Sunday...


Honey?? Did you just make a hint that you wanted to talk dirty to me???


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't make me curse on a Sunday...
> 
> 
> 
> Honey?? Did you just make a hint that you wanted to talk dirty to me???
Click to expand...

 
Keep it up fuzzball...............


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? And how is that?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean how is that? Everybody knows that… The tightness of skin, the firmness of… uh.. muscles, yes, muscles can be determined that way a lot better…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well maybe you should post one then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! That's the only way to shut people up once and for all..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do now? You see… you fight people who want to help you to overcome the critics… well the saying is proven again "Good deeds don't go unpunished.." Have it your way...
Click to expand...


What good deeds?  Asking women you don't know to post nude photos?


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> I think Mr. Silly Bozo is just angry that I will NOT back down from his lies about me.


You remind me of that Toby Keith song I want to talk about me. Ever hear it?


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mr. Silly Bozo is just angry that I will NOT back down from his lies about me.
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of that Toby Keith song I want to talk about me. Ever hear it?
Click to expand...


Maybe that's more fitting for you since you can't seem to STOP talking about me???


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mr. Silly Bozo is just angry that I will NOT back down from his lies about me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over it sorry. Still think your crazy but most hot women are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I'm crazy for confronting you about your lies about me?  You are going around telling lies about me, but I'm the crazy one?  Don't you see anything strange here at all?  Lol.
Click to expand...

How many times did you say I or me in this one post. 4 times.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mr. Silly Bozo is just angry that I will NOT back down from his lies about me.
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of that Toby Keith song I want to talk about me. Ever hear it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe that's more fitting for you since you can't seem to STOP talking about me???
Click to expand...

You are fascinating interesting and hot.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> This is the last word I'm gong to say in this post.....
> Chris ....you look hot as a mofo and dont let anyone tell you different because if they do they're lying or jealous.


You lied. This was not your last words here.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mr. Silly Bozo is just angry that I will NOT back down from his lies about me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over it sorry. Still think your crazy but most hot women are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I'm crazy for confronting you about your lies about me?  You are going around telling lies about me, but I'm the crazy one?  Don't you see anything strange here at all?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times did you say I or me in this one post. 4 times.
Click to expand...


You're nuttier than squirrel poop.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Keep it up fuzzball...............


Warming up?


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't make me curse on a Sunday...
> 
> 
> 
> Honey?? Did you just make a hint that you wanted to talk dirty to me???
Click to expand...

 
I'll leave that for others... I'm a nice girl    (oops.. wrong icon...)


----------



## Alex.

Matter of perspective


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mr. Silly Bozo is just angry that I will NOT back down from his lies about me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over it sorry. Still think your crazy but most hot women are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I'm crazy for confronting you about your lies about me?  You are going around telling lies about me, but I'm the crazy one?  Don't you see anything strange here at all?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times did you say I or me in this one post. 4 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nuttier than squirrel poop.
Click to expand...

 
He both hates and loves (lusts?) you - or he hates that he loves/lusts you...?
He MAY make Danielpalos look sane....


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean how is that? Everybody knows that… The tightness of skin, the firmness of… uh.. muscles, yes, muscles can be determined that way a lot better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe you should post one then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! That's the only way to shut people up once and for all..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I do now? You see… you fight people who want to help you to overcome the critics… well the saying is proven again "Good deeds don't go unpunished.." Have it your way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What good deeds?  Asking women you don't know to post nude photos?
Click to expand...

I did not ask you per se… You asked for advice how to look younger… I just recommended an alternative way to make better judgement.. Chris…Chris… you are getting combative again…


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Matter of perspective


 

Different strokes (ahem) for different folks........................


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> He both hates and loves (lusts?) you - or he hates that he loves/lusts you...?
> He MAY make Danielpalos look sane....


Freudian approach? This early in the morning? Way to go sweetheart!


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Different strokes (ahem) for different folks........................


You are warming up alright….


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He both hates and loves (lusts?) you - or he hates that he loves/lusts you...?
> He MAY make Danielpalos look sane....
> 
> 
> 
> Freudian approach? This early in the morning? Way to go sweetheart!
Click to expand...

 
Thanks hon... now it's time to shower then off to church!


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I'll leave that for others... I'm a nice girl  (oops.. wrong icon...)


I don't want others…I see no point in that…


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He both hates and loves (lusts?) you - or he hates that he loves/lusts you...?
> He MAY make Danielpalos look sane....
> 
> 
> 
> Freudian approach? This early in the morning? Way to go sweetheart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks hon... now it's time to shower then off to church!
Click to expand...

Have fun sweetheart…


----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mr. Silly Bozo is just angry that I will NOT back down from his lies about me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over it sorry. Still think your crazy but most hot women are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I'm crazy for confronting you about your lies about me?  You are going around telling lies about me, but I'm the crazy one?  Don't you see anything strange here at all?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times did you say I or me in this one post. 4 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nuttier than squirrel poop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He both hates and loves (lusts?) you - or he hates that he loves/lusts you...?
> He MAY make Danielpalos look sane....
Click to expand...

I do think she's probably a bitch in real life. I don't think that about Gracie so clearly its not all women I feel this way about.

Chris doesn't make it easy to forgive forget or move on.

Notice a thread about fat girls is now about her? Not Skye or Gracie.

My bro told me once if you keep having the same problem with multiple people its not them its you.


----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mr. Silly Bozo is just angry that I will NOT back down from his lies about me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over it sorry. Still think your crazy but most hot women are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I'm crazy for confronting you about your lies about me?  You are going around telling lies about me, but I'm the crazy one?  Don't you see anything strange here at all?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times did you say I or me in this one post. 4 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nuttier than squirrel poop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He both hates and loves (lusts?) you - or he hates that he loves/lusts you...?
> He MAY make Danielpalos look sane....
Click to expand...

Why don't I pick on you or Skye?


----------



## defcon4

sealybobo said:


> Why don't I pick on you or Skye?


Sky is funny as hell… and looks good too. She is not a bitchy person as far as I can tell...


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over it sorry. Still think your crazy but most hot women are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm crazy for confronting you about your lies about me?  You are going around telling lies about me, but I'm the crazy one?  Don't you see anything strange here at all?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times did you say I or me in this one post. 4 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nuttier than squirrel poop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He both hates and loves (lusts?) you - or he hates that he loves/lusts you...?
> He MAY make Danielpalos look sane....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think she's probably a bitch in real life. I don't think that about Gracie so clearly its not all women I feel this way about.
> 
> Chris doesn't make it easy to forgive forget or move on.
> 
> Notice a thread about fat girls is now about her? Not Skye or Gracie.
> 
> My bro told me once if you keep having the same problem with multiple people its not them its you.
Click to expand...


Forgive what?  I don't even KNOW you!!!    You started trouble with ME, and I didn't even know who you WERE.  Why don't you start trouble with them?  Probably because you aren't obsessed with them!  You go OUT OF YOUR WAY to give me trouble.  I owe you nothing!


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over it sorry. Still think your crazy but most hot women are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm crazy for confronting you about your lies about me?  You are going around telling lies about me, but I'm the crazy one?  Don't you see anything strange here at all?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many times did you say I or me in this one post. 4 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nuttier than squirrel poop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He both hates and loves (lusts?) you - or he hates that he loves/lusts you...?
> He MAY make Danielpalos look sane....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think she's probably a bitch in real life. I don't think that about Gracie so clearly its not all women I feel this way about.
> 
> Chris doesn't make it easy to forgive forget or move on.
> 
> Notice a thread about fat girls is now about her? Not Skye or Gracie.
> 
> My bro told me once if you keep having the same problem with multiple people its not them its you.
Click to expand...


Okay, what was your problem with me when you initially started trouble with me?


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Notice a thread about fat girls is now about her? Not Skye or Gracie.



Because you all keep talking about me and how old I look, you stupid fuck!


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't I pick on you or Skye?
> 
> 
> 
> Sky is funny as hell… and looks good too. She is not a bitchy person as far as I can tell...
Click to expand...


She's a nutty conservotard who's posts mostly amount to "die Hussein!"


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> *She's a nutty *conservotard who's posts mostly amount to "die Hussein!"


I thought she was cool.. and funny…and good looking… Maybe it's just me...


----------



## Iceweasel

Back to the subject, fat is politically incorrect for those of you wanting to be on the cutting edge of societal evolution. The proper term is "curvy".


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She's a nutty *conservotard who's posts mostly amount to "die Hussein!"
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was cool.. and funny…and good looking… Maybe it's just me...
Click to expand...


To each his or her own.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She's a nutty *conservotard who's posts mostly amount to "die Hussein!"
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was cool.. and funny…and good looking… Maybe it's just me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his or her own.
Click to expand...

I do like Sky… nothing is wrong with her and certainly she does not lack anything in any "department"… smart, intelligent… very, very good looking...


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> Back to the subject, fat is politically incorrect for those of you wanting to be on the cutting edge of societal evolution. The proper term is "curvy".



If you are trying to be nice.  I don't think that the was intent of the OP.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She's a nutty *conservotard who's posts mostly amount to "die Hussein!"
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was cool.. and funny…and good looking… Maybe it's just me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his or her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like Sky… nothing is wrong with her and certainly she does not lack anything in any "department"… smart, intelligent… very, very good looking...
Click to expand...


Okay.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She's a nutty *conservotard who's posts mostly amount to "die Hussein!"
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was cool.. and funny…and good looking… Maybe it's just me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his or her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like Sky… nothing is wrong with her and certainly she does not lack anything in any "department"… smart, intelligent… very, very good looking...
Click to expand...


Why don't you talk to her then?  That's a good idea, I think.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She's a nutty *conservotard who's posts mostly amount to "die Hussein!"
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was cool.. and funny…and good looking… Maybe it's just me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his or her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like Sky… nothing is wrong with her and certainly she does not lack anything in any "department"… smart, intelligent… very, very good looking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.
Click to expand...

Of course it is OK… actually it is great… she beats the heck out of some in many ways…any time...


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She's a nutty *conservotard who's posts mostly amount to "die Hussein!"
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was cool.. and funny…and good looking… Maybe it's just me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his or her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like Sky… nothing is wrong with her and certainly she does not lack anything in any "department"… smart, intelligent… very, very good looking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is OK… actually it is great… she beats the heck out of some in many ways…any time...
Click to expand...


Look bud, I don't really care.  Go bother HER then.  Bye bye now!


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She's a nutty *conservotard who's posts mostly amount to "die Hussein!"
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was cool.. and funny…and good looking… Maybe it's just me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his or her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like Sky… nothing is wrong with her and certainly she does not lack anything in any "department"… smart, intelligent… very, very good looking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you talk to her then?  That's a good idea, I think.
Click to expand...

Is she here? No? I guess it makes it harder, doesn't it? Otherwise it would be a great idea...


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She's a nutty *conservotard who's posts mostly amount to "die Hussein!"
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was cool.. and funny…and good looking… Maybe it's just me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his or her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like Sky… nothing is wrong with her and certainly she does not lack anything in any "department"… smart, intelligent… very, very good looking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you talk to her then?  That's a good idea, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is she here? No? I guess it makes it harder, doesn't it? Otherwise it would be a great idea...
Click to expand...


Okay, see ya!  I don't really care, TBH.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm crazy for confronting you about your lies about me?  You are going around telling lies about me, but I'm the crazy one?  Don't you see anything strange here at all?  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times did you say I or me in this one post. 4 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nuttier than squirrel poop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He both hates and loves (lusts?) you - or he hates that he loves/lusts you...?
> He MAY make Danielpalos look sane....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think she's probably a bitch in real life. I don't think that about Gracie so clearly its not all women I feel this way about.
> 
> Chris doesn't make it easy to forgive forget or move on.
> 
> Notice a thread about fat girls is now about her? Not Skye or Gracie.
> 
> My bro told me once if you keep having the same problem with multiple people its not them its you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forgive what?  I don't even KNOW you!!!    You started trouble with ME, and I didn't even know who you WERE.  Why don't you start trouble with them?  Probably because you aren't obsessed with them!  You go OUT OF YOUR WAY to give me trouble.  I owe you nothing!
Click to expand...

Who are you?


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was cool.. and funny…and good looking… Maybe it's just me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each his or her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like Sky… nothing is wrong with her and certainly she does not lack anything in any "department"… smart, intelligent… very, very good looking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is OK… actually it is great… she beats the heck out of some in many ways…any time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look bud, I don't really care.  Go bother HER then.  Bye bye now!
Click to expand...

Bye.. have a good day…


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times did you say I or me in this one post. 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nuttier than squirrel poop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He both hates and loves (lusts?) you - or he hates that he loves/lusts you...?
> He MAY make Danielpalos look sane....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think she's probably a bitch in real life. I don't think that about Gracie so clearly its not all women I feel this way about.
> 
> Chris doesn't make it easy to forgive forget or move on.
> 
> Notice a thread about fat girls is now about her? Not Skye or Gracie.
> 
> My bro told me once if you keep having the same problem with multiple people its not them its you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forgive what?  I don't even KNOW you!!!    You started trouble with ME, and I didn't even know who you WERE.  Why don't you start trouble with them?  Probably because you aren't obsessed with them!  You go OUT OF YOUR WAY to give me trouble.  I owe you nothing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you?
Click to expand...


You can stop addressing my posts at ANY time.  In fact, I welcome it.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think I'm crazy for confronting you about your lies about me?  You are going around telling lies about me, but I'm the crazy one?  Don't you see anything strange here at all?  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> How many times did you say I or me in this one post. 4 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're nuttier than squirrel poop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He both hates and loves (lusts?) you - or he hates that he loves/lusts you...?
> He MAY make Danielpalos look sane....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think she's probably a bitch in real life. I don't think that about Gracie so clearly its not all women I feel this way about.
> 
> Chris doesn't make it easy to forgive forget or move on.
> 
> Notice a thread about fat girls is now about her? Not Skye or Gracie.
> 
> My bro told me once if you keep having the same problem with multiple people its not them its you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, what was your problem with me when you initially started trouble with me?
Click to expand...

Me me me me me. Got any other songs?

I said you look over 40


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times did you say I or me in this one post. 4 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're nuttier than squirrel poop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He both hates and loves (lusts?) you - or he hates that he loves/lusts you...?
> He MAY make Danielpalos look sane....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think she's probably a bitch in real life. I don't think that about Gracie so clearly its not all women I feel this way about.
> 
> Chris doesn't make it easy to forgive forget or move on.
> 
> Notice a thread about fat girls is now about her? Not Skye or Gracie.
> 
> My bro told me once if you keep having the same problem with multiple people its not them its you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, what was your problem with me when you initially started trouble with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me me me me me. Got any other songs?
> 
> I said you look over 40
Click to expand...


Okay, I guess you give me no other options but to put you on ignore.  Perhaps then you can assess your behavior in a logical fashion.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To each his or her own.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like Sky… nothing is wrong with her and certainly she does not lack anything in any "department"… smart, intelligent… very, very good looking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is OK… actually it is great… she beats the heck out of some in many ways…any time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look bud, I don't really care.  Go bother HER then.  Bye bye now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bye.. have a good day…
Click to expand...


Sorry, maybe that came across as a bit rude, but I am not here to establish any kind of friendships.  This is a political debate forum, and that is why I'm here.  Unless I'm interested in a person, I'm not interested in making any kind of phony friendship.  To be completely honest, I'm quite picky and I don't really like MOST people.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't I pick on you or Skye?
> 
> 
> 
> Sky is funny as hell… and looks good too. She is not a bitchy person as far as I can tell...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a nutty conservotard who's posts mostly amount to "die Hussein!"
Click to expand...

Oh shit! I thought you were a conservotard. I hope I didn't offend a fellow lib.

I've tried to squash our beef but I don't think you really want to because then we wouldn't be talking about you anymore.

Great question. Why am I obsessed with you? It's certainly not me. I don't obsess like this over anyone else.

This reminds me of the little boy who's mean to a little girl he likes because he doesn't know how to express his affection any other way. Lol. Remember the little boy who pulled your hair? Believe it or not he liked you.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like Sky… nothing is wrong with her and certainly she does not lack anything in any "department"… smart, intelligent… very, very good looking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is OK… actually it is great… she beats the heck out of some in many ways…any time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look bud, I don't really care.  Go bother HER then.  Bye bye now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bye.. have a good day…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, maybe that came across as a bit rude, but I am not here to establish any kind of friendships.  This is a political debate forum, and that is why I'm here.  Unless I'm interested in a person, I'm not interested in making any kind of phony friendship.  To be completely honest, I'm quite picky and I don't really like MOST people.
Click to expand...

See! I could tell you're a bitch. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like Sky… nothing is wrong with her and certainly she does not lack anything in any "department"… smart, intelligent… very, very good looking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is OK… actually it is great… she beats the heck out of some in many ways…any time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look bud, I don't really care.  Go bother HER then.  Bye bye now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bye.. have a good day…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, maybe that came across as a bit rude, but I am not here to establish any kind of friendships.  This is a political debate forum, and that is why I'm here.  Unless I'm interested in a person, I'm not interested in making any kind of phony friendship.  To be completely honest, I'm quite picky and I don't really like MOST people.
Click to expand...

Maybe you " not trying to make any friends here" is why you have so few.

And I looked to see your history and seems to me you spend a lot of time lately having cat fight about Skye. Hard to even see what your political beliefs are.

Are you sure you're here to talk politics?

I'm a lib and sense you're a bitch. You may be the only lib on usmb I don't like.


----------



## defcon4

sealybobo said:


> Maybe you " not trying to make any friends here" is why you have so few.
> 
> And I looked to see your history and seems to me you spend a lot of time lately having cat fight about Skye. Hard to even see what your political beliefs are.
> 
> Are you sure you're here to talk politics?
> 
> I'm a lib and sense you're a bitch. You may be the only lib on usmb I don't like.


Yeah… Sky is the best… she is cool..


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is OK… actually it is great… she beats the heck out of some in many ways…any time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look bud, I don't really care.  Go bother HER then.  Bye bye now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bye.. have a good day…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, maybe that came across as a bit rude, but I am not here to establish any kind of friendships.  This is a political debate forum, and that is why I'm here.  Unless I'm interested in a person, I'm not interested in making any kind of phony friendship.  To be completely honest, I'm quite picky and I don't really like MOST people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you " not trying to make any friends here" is why you have so few.
> 
> And I looked to see your history and seems to me you spend a lot of time lately having cat fight about Skye. Hard to even see what your political beliefs are.
> 
> Are you sure you're here to talk politics?
> 
> I'm a lib and sense you're a bitch. You may be the only lib on usmb I don't like.
Click to expand...


I have tons of friends.    I'm a bitch if I don't like a person, sure.  

I think you are wrong.  Anyone can look at my post history.    Now, you can stop addressing my posts at any time.  I'm trying my best to be nice here and to not put you on ignore.  I really don't like doing that but every now and again, I run into a person who just cannot take a hint.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't I pick on you or Skye?
> 
> 
> 
> Sky is funny as hell… and looks good too. She is not a bitchy person as far as I can tell...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a nutty conservotard who's posts mostly amount to "die Hussein!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shit! I thought you were a conservotard. I hope I didn't offend a fellow lib.
> 
> I've tried to squash our beef but I don't think you really want to because then we wouldn't be talking about you anymore.
> 
> Great question. Why am I obsessed with you? It's certainly not me. I don't obsess like this over anyone else.
> 
> This reminds me of the little boy who's mean to a little girl he likes because he doesn't know how to express his affection any other way. Lol. Remember the little boy who pulled your hair? Believe it or not he liked you.
Click to expand...


Problem is, I'm not really interested in any of you people.  I think you are all pretty much nuts.    Lol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord she looks angelic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree HereWeGoAgain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those eyes!!!! I think I'm going to melt!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a sock or tissue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screw that!! I'll just have the wife give me a hand job....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With lube or dry?
Click to expand...


  Hand lotion of course.


----------



## defcon4

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is OK… actually it is great… she beats the heck out of some in many ways…any time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look bud, I don't really care.  Go bother HER then.  Bye bye now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bye.. have a good day…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, maybe that came across as a bit rude, but I am not here to establish any kind of friendships.  This is a political debate forum, and that is why I'm here.  Unless I'm interested in a person, I'm not interested in making any kind of phony friendship.  To be completely honest, I'm quite picky and I don't really like MOST people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you " not trying to make any friends here" is why you have so few.
> 
> And I looked to see your history and seems to me you spend a lot of time lately having cat fight about Skye. Hard to even see what your political beliefs are.
> 
> Are you sure you're here to talk politics?
> 
> I'm a lib and sense you're a bitch. You may be the only lib on usmb I don't like.
Click to expand...

It would be interesting to find out how many mirrors she broke… "mirror..mirror on the wall…….."


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is OK… actually it is great… she beats the heck out of some in many ways…any time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look bud, I don't really care.  Go bother HER then.  Bye bye now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bye.. have a good day…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, maybe that came across as a bit rude, but I am not here to establish any kind of friendships.  This is a political debate forum, and that is why I'm here.  Unless I'm interested in a person, I'm not interested in making any kind of phony friendship.  To be completely honest, I'm quite picky and I don't really like MOST people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you " not trying to make any friends here" is why you have so few.
> 
> And I looked to see your history and seems to me you spend a lot of time lately having cat fight about Skye. Hard to even see what your political beliefs are.
> 
> Are you sure you're here to talk politics?
> 
> I'm a lib and sense you're a bitch. You may be the only lib on usmb I don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be interesting to find out how many mirrors she broke… "mirror..mirror on the wall…….."
Click to expand...


Aww . . . someone's feelings are hurt?


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> with that wonderful face who cares about weight...she is too gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord she looks angelic!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree HereWeGoAgain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those eyes!!!! I think I'm going to melt!!!
Click to expand...


You are crazy. This chick is pretty, but her body is a fucking train wreck!


----------



## TrinityPower

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.


And how big are you oh great and powerful Oz? I will tell you that I am 44 years old 5'6" and until recently did weigh about 120. (The picture you see is what I describe looks like) but the medicine I am on has made me gain some weight and I am at 133. A woman 5'7" at 115 is not realistic. Especially for someone approaching menopause. Let me guess, you still expect a big chest too? Unless it is purchased that isn't realistic either. Even women in porn are not that size. If you are looking for a woman who is a model then good luck to you. I am one of those people who have never had to exercise to stay the size I am and can eat what I want but these type of people are rare. I think your expectations are in your imagination and if you are in your mid 40s forget being an attraction to 20 year olds either. Also keep in mind that women in their 40s have more than likely had children as well and that in itself brings its own battle scars. It isnt like women do not have our own ideal but it isn't reality.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Buzz Jenkins said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> with that wonderful face who cares about weight...she is too gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord she looks angelic!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree HereWeGoAgain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those eyes!!!! I think I'm going to melt!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are crazy. This chick is pretty, but her body is a fucking train wreck!
Click to expand...


  I didnt say a thing about her body.
Those eyes are the shit!!!


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

TrinityPower said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> And how big are you oh great and powerful Oz? I will tell you that I am 44 years old 5'6" and until recently did weigh about 120 but the medicine I am on has made me gain some weight and I am at 133. A woman 5'7" at 115 is not realistic. Especially for someone approaching menopause. Let me guess, you still expect a big chest too? Unless it is purchased that isn't realistic either. Even women in porn are not that size. If you are looking for a woman who is a model then good luck to you. I am one of those people who have never had to exercise to stay the size I am and can eat what I want but these type of people are rare. I think your expectations are in your imagination and if you are in your mid 40s forget being an attraction to 20 year olds either. Also keep in mind that women in their 40s have more than likely had children as well and that in itself brings its own battle scars. It isnt like women do not have our own ideal but it isn't reality.
Click to expand...


Bitch, why are you being condescending? I am stating my opinions. If I do not want to fuck a fat beast, then I do not like to fuck a fat beast, and I am not going to do the same. Most 40-somethings are not appealing to me. Being fat and unfit does not help things. 

Also, don't blame your weight gain on your medicine, honey. You are getting old and your metabolism is slowing down. You probably are getting a wee bit sloppy as well.


----------



## TrinityPower

That's funny. Does that picture look like that to you? And I am no ones bitch. If anything I make a man mine. It obviously doesn't pay to have higher expect ions of a woman than you have for yourself....oh wait...come to think of it you do have to pay for the privilege and risk getting big ole herps on your most prized possession. You know herps can be spread from mouth to genitals. Good thing to think about when you paid that a druggie on her knees who has a big sore on her lip


----------



## Pogo

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Bitch, why are you being condescending?



Have you read your own OP?

No, didn't think so.


----------



## skye

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *She's a nutty *conservotard who's posts mostly amount to "die Hussein!"
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she was cool.. and funny…and good looking… Maybe it's just me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his or her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do like Sky… nothing is wrong with her and certainly she does not lack anything in any "department"… smart, intelligent… very, very good looking...
Click to expand...



Thank you kindly defcon4 !!!


----------



## auditor0007

Gracie said:


> Oh. A troll thread by a guy that probably has scrawny body and wants a chick skinnier than he is so he doesn't look so bad.



Well, he lost me when he said a 5'7" woman should only weight 115 to 120 lbs.  While I have seen some women who look very good at this height and weight, they are really thin.  At that height, they would be in very good shape at 140 lbs, so long as there is some muscle and not too much fat.  Body composition does make a huge difference.  I have seen some women who are 5'4" and who weigh 145 to 150 lbs and you would not think they weight that much because they don't look it.


----------



## auditor0007

ChrisL said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez.  Everyone is entitled to their own personal preferences.  I think it is a bit harsh to accuse a person of being a rapist.  Don't you?  No need to be so defensive over another person's own preferences, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh, perhaps, but it needed to be said.
> 
> Once before, many years ago, I met a man who expressed very much the same attitudes that Mr. Jenkins has been expressing in this thread.  I found him very disturbing.  Some months later, there was an article about him in the local newspaper being arrested, and some weeks later, about him being convicted, of having abducted, raped, and severely beaten and abused some poor young woman.
> 
> I am getting the very same disturbing impression, here, from Mr. Jenkins, that I got from that other guy all those years ago, and I see no reason not to suppose that it has the same meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing that at all.  I see a guy who seems genuinely frustrated about not being able to find whatever it is he is looking for.  Since you really don't know anything about this particular person except for what you are basing a couple of posts on the internet, it seems a bit out of line to accuse him of such a horrible and violent crime.  A lot of men don't like extra weight on women.  I understand that a lot of people are going to take offense to that, but that is just the way it is.  Perhaps he could have a bit more couth about the topic, but that is no reason for such accusations IMO.
Click to expand...


I personally would not date a heavier woman.  I prefer women who are in good physical shape and who take care of their bodies as I do mine.  The difference is that I don't go around berating women who are overweight.  I think they are doing themselves a disservice but that is their issue, not something I should be throwing in their face as if I am some god for them to worship.  This guy is a schmuck, plain and simple.


----------



## auditor0007

Bonzi said:


> I'm fat according to him, but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can



If you haven't been working out and you start a good regimen, you probably won't lose any weight, but you will lose a few inches.  Muscle weighs a lot more than fat, so you can trim the waist line without losing weight, sometimes.


----------



## auditor0007

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm fat according to him, *but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
Click to expand...


Very nice Chris.


----------



## auditor0007

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to who??? Buy him eyeglasses…
> Loosing 10# ??? You want to look like a skinny cat like Chris? No….no….no…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work out every day, aerobics and strength training and I am MUCHO healthy.   I'll bet I look better and am healthier than you will ever be.
> 
> View attachment 48728
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look pretty good for your age! I'd go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how old I am?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know how old you are. I am also not a very good judge of age sometimes. You look pre-menopausal, which is good. But you also look too old to safely carry and birth a child.  If I had to guess I'd say 47.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 47 huh?  How so?  I've had at least a few people say that, but I'm not seeing that.  I'm only 37.
Click to expand...


I would have said 35 to 40.  No way 47.


----------



## auditor0007

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me post another picture.  Now, will somebody PLEASE tell me what looks over 40 about me?  Bonzi says this is my best one, so . . .   I'm just not seeing how I look over 40, and, other than online, no one has ever mistook me for being older.  Usually, people are surprised to learn that I'm almost 40, so I have to admit this is quite confusing for me, and I would certainly like to know if there is something I could change to make me NOT look like an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 48730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a cutie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about that!  I don't want to look like I'm 47 years old!!!!
Click to expand...


You don't. They're nuts.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

auditor0007 said:


> I personally would not date a heavier woman.  I prefer women who are in good physical shape and who take care of their bodies as I do mine.  The difference is that I don't go around berating women who are overweight.  I think they are doing themselves a disservice but that is their issue, not something I should be throwing in their face as if I am some god for them to worship.  This guy is a schmuck, plain and simple.



  I married a woman who is decidedly on the heavy side.  Yes, she'd look better if she were thinner, and it'd be better for her health.  But in view of her other wonderful traits, I just cannot comprehend the level of superficial pettiness that it would take to be so put off by her weight.  It wasn't anywhere close to being a deal-breaker for me when I met her, it wasn't a deal-breaker when I married her, twenty years ago, and it's certainly not a deal-breaker now.


----------



## Bonzi

auditor0007 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fat according to him, but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't been working out and you start a good regimen, you probably won't lose any weight, but you will lose a few inches.  Muscle weighs a lot more than fat, so you can trim the waist line without losing weight, sometimes.
Click to expand...

 
Eating more veggies and fruits (vs. meats, carbs) has helped... I dropped about 5 lbs between that an the exercise.... So I figure I can drop 10 in the next month or so.... the routine I have at the gym is 15 mins on the elliptical, 30 on the bike, 20 on the rowing machine and 25 on the treadmill.  Depending on the "levels and speeds" I can burn between 300-400 calories that way.  I don't do any weights...


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> The OP is clearly a frustrated, flaccid virgin and very likely to remain that way for good. Single-handedly keeping the "Angry Masturbation Tissue Company" in business.


.


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is clearly a frustrated, flaccid virgin and very likely to remain that way for good. Single-handedly keeping the "Angry Masturbation Tissue Company" in business.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
Does fat bother you?
What do you consider "fat"?


----------



## Unkotare

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is clearly a frustrated, flaccid virgin and very likely to remain that way for good. Single-handedly keeping the "Angry Masturbation Tissue Company" in business.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does fat bother you??
Click to expand...



Depends on how it's cooked.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Bob Blaylock said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally would not date a heavier woman.  I prefer women who are in good physical shape and who take care of their bodies as I do mine.  The difference is that I don't go around berating women who are overweight.  I think they are doing themselves a disservice but that is their issue, not something I should be throwing in their face as if I am some god for them to worship.  This guy is a schmuck, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I married a woman who is decidedly on the heavy side.  Yes, she'd look better if she were thinner, and it'd be better for her health.  But in view of her other wonderful traits, I just cannot comprehend the level of superficial pettiness that it would take to be so put off by her weight.  It wasn't anywhere close to being a deal-breaker for me when I met her, it wasn't a deal-breaker when I married her, twenty years ago, and it's certainly not a deal-breaker now.
Click to expand...


Chubby chaser! That's just fucking gross!


----------



## auditor0007

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally would not date a heavier woman.  I prefer women who are in good physical shape and who take care of their bodies as I do mine.  The difference is that I don't go around berating women who are overweight.  I think they are doing themselves a disservice but that is their issue, not something I should be throwing in their face as if I am some god for them to worship.  This guy is a schmuck, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I married a woman who is decidedly on the heavy side.  Yes, she'd look better if she were thinner, and it'd be better for her health.  But in view of her other wonderful traits, I just cannot comprehend the level of superficial pettiness that it would take to be so put off by her weight.  It wasn't anywhere close to being a deal-breaker for me when I met her, it wasn't a deal-breaker when I married her, twenty years ago, and it's certainly not a deal-breaker now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chubby chaser! That's just fucking gross!
Click to expand...


What is really gross is your attitude toward other people.


----------



## MrShangles

Fat chicks are like riding a moped. There both fun to ride , but you don't want your friends to see you on one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## auditor0007

Bonzi said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fat according to him, but, I'm OK with it! I do want to lose about 10 lbs and tone it up a bit!
> I'm trying!  Going to the gym a few times a week and tennis when I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't been working out and you start a good regimen, you probably won't lose any weight, but you will lose a few inches.  Muscle weighs a lot more than fat, so you can trim the waist line without losing weight, sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eating more veggies and fruits (vs. meats, carbs) has helped... I dropped about 5 lbs between that an the exercise.... So I figure I can drop 10 in the next month or so.... the routine I have at the gym is 15 mins on the elliptical, 30 on the bike, 20 on the rowing machine and 25 on the treadmill.  Depending on the "levels and speeds" I can burn between 300-400 calories that way.  I don't do any weights...
Click to expand...


Do some weights.  Have someone that knows about weight training help you out.  Specifically, as we get older, muscle loss becomes a problem.  Weight lifting is the only thing that will help you retain your muscle mass as you age.  I'm not talking about building big muscles, for men or women, just keeping a very good tone and not seeing that mass disappear.  As for your cardio workouts, push yourself harder for shorter periods of time, and you will burn more calories in less time.  Also, try out the ARC Trainer instead of the Elliptical.  You may or may not like it.  I prefer the motion on the ARC over the Elliptical, and it is easier to push yourself harder on the ARC.  I burn 300 calories in 20 minutes on the ARC, about the same as I do on the treadmill.  I do push myself hard on certain days, so I will run a 5K in around 22 minutes. During the summer I do most of my running outside at the park.  We have some parks with great running trails, so that is much more fun for me than just running on a treadmill.  Seriously though, talk to someone who can help you with your training.  It sounds to me like you have the right goals, but you are really spending more time than you need to in order to achieve them.


----------



## Diana1180

I am also fat according to his standards,  I am 5'7" and weigh 160...after recently losing 100 lbs.

But I am quite ok not being in his "standards" lol...


----------



## Bonzi

Diana1180 said:


> I am also fat according to his standards,  I am 5'7" and weigh 160...after recently losing 100 lbs.
> 
> But I am quite ok not being in his "standards" lol...


 
what I tell peeps that don't like it... opinions vary!

I'm 5'5" 135 and fairly cute (I think anyway!) for a 51 year old... but maybe a reject to someone else... I'm married so I guess really it doesn't matter except for my fragile ego


----------



## reconmark

The


Buzz Jenkins said:


> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.


 Chicks aren't getting any fatter.
Your shriveled dick is shrinking... Deal with it.


----------



## TrinityPower

For someone who went from age 45 to 30 in a few days you are one to talk about standards


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Buzz Jenkins said:


> 51?!? J**** F***ing C*****!!!!



  We all get older.  If you're 45 now, as you claimed in the OP, then you'll be 51 in only six years.  And you'll probably still be an immature boy then, just as you appear to be now.


----------



## TrinityPower

45 year old men do not speak in the manner that you do.  Most often it is teen boys with an attitude or in a gang that I have heard speak that way and those were on TV


----------



## longknife

How about this -->







or this -->


----------



## defcon4

longknife said:


> How about this -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this -->


Fat chicks rule!!!!


----------



## fbj

Moonglow said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know why Vaseline is so popular with single guys. Your dick don't care if it's a fat chick...
Click to expand...



Is that why Fat girls feel good about themselves?   Because it;s a man somewhere who will still fuck them


----------



## defcon4

fbj said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know why Vaseline is so popular with single guys. Your dick don't care if it's a fat chick...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Fat girls feel good about themselves?   Because it;s a man somewhere who will still fuck them
Click to expand...

Uhmm… no….I'll pass…. thanks though...


----------



## fbj

defcon4 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are girls today fatter than fuck. I went to the beach recently. All of the hot young chicks in bikinis were fat. Even the hottest ones had guts. Now when I say "fat" I do not mean obese. They are still doable, but they have some flab hanging on them. A normal 5'7" chick should not weigh more than 120. 115 is better, but now they are like 130-140 with guts.
> 
> I saw a chick today at the Verizon store. She had a beautiful face, with very nice dark exotic skin. She was probably Hispanic. But her body! Her body looked like a sack of potatoes.
> 
> Yesterday I went to dinner. I notice this beautiful chick sitting at a nearby table. Short bob haircut, like I like, and nice skin and brown eyes. I made eye contact and smiled. She smiled back. I became aroused.  Then she stood up and walked over to get her waitress for something. Her ass was fucking HUGE! She was completely normal down to her waist, then something went terribly wrong, as her ass was as wide as a truck. My arousal fizzled.
> 
> To make matters worse, I am 45. Women my age are hitting that wall. In my 20s I would tap 7 out of ten chicks my age. At forty, it fell to 1 out of 20 that I will bang. Most of my stable consists of 30 something divorced chicks. I have yet to screw a 40+ year old chick. I am just not attracted to them.
> 
> So, I stick to the 30 somethings. But goddamn, you chicks need to start eating salad and working out. I have never banged a chick older than me and I have never banged a fat chick. These standards and my age are conspiring to stamp out my fuck life.
> 
> The only chicks I really dig are strippers and stripper-grade bitches. They are easy to make and a lot of fun. But they are also risky chicks because they have emotional problems and many times they have drug problems. The biggest downer is that my minor son lives with me. He goes to visit his mother, my ex, every couple weeks. The only time I have to play is when I am home alone.
> 
> However, my trips to Pound Town could increase if bitches started taking better care of themselves.  If chicks in their late 30s and early 40s looked better, and get into fuckworthy shape, then maybe I could have legitimate relationship. But until then I am limited to going to the titty bars a couple times a month. I just can't fuck a beast. And that is what women have largely let themselves become - beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know why Vaseline is so popular with single guys. Your dick don't care if it's a fat chick...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Fat girls feel good about themselves?   Because it;s a man somewhere who will still fuck them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhmm… no….I'll pass…. thanks though...
Click to expand...



I see fat ugly girls pushing strollers all the time


----------



## defcon4

fbj said:


> I see fat ugly girls pushing strollers all the time


I applaud those men. ..then again…maybe they cannot hold their liquor...


----------



## fbj

defcon4 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fat ugly girls pushing strollers all the time
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud those men. ..then again…maybe they cannot hold their liquor...
Click to expand...


It's a shame fat girls have no idea that men only talk to them because they wanna fuck


----------



## TrinityPower

Buzz Jenkins said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 year old men do not speak in the manner that you do.  Most often it is teen boys with an attitude or in a gang that I have heard speak that way and those were on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you know, you stupid twat!
Click to expand...

The only twat you get are the ones attached to someone tweaked out on meth.  I am an intelligent person therefore can spot your kind far off and you are not worthy to even approach me.  Go lay back in the gutter and dream of someone decent


----------



## westwall

*ADDRESS the OP and watch the language.*


----------



## BluePhantom

Buzz Jenkins said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 year old men do not speak in the manner that you do.  Most often it is teen boys with an attitude or in a gang that I have heard speak that way and those were on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you know, you stupid twat!
Click to expand...


Ah what ingenious dialogue with a rapier-like riposte.  "You stupid twat"...the depth is akin to a connoisseur who drinks red wine with fish.


----------



## BluePhantom

Buzz Jenkins said:


> That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a fucking chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. It is also immature. .



You know...all my small peckered friends feel the exact same way about their inability to to satisfy a woman.


----------



## Bonzi

fbj said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fat ugly girls pushing strollers all the time
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud those men. ..then again…maybe they cannot hold their liquor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shame fat girls have no idea that men only talk to them because they wanna fuck
Click to expand...

 
You can take "fat" out of that sentence and it's still true.......


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

BluePhantom said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a fucking chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. It is also immature. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know...all my small peckered friends feel the exact same way about their inability to to satisfy a woman.
Click to expand...


How do you know if your friends have small peckers?


----------



## BluePhantom

Buzz Jenkins said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a fucking chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. It is also immature. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know...all my small peckered friends feel the exact same way about their inability to to satisfy a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know if your friends have small peckers?
Click to expand...


Ahhh...another sparkling tidbit of prose attempting to masquerade as a jocular retort.  Keep working on your come-backs though.  They will get better when you hit your 20s


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see fat ugly girls pushing strollers all the time
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud those men. ..then again…maybe they cannot hold their liquor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shame fat girls have no idea that men only talk to them because they wanna fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can take "fat" out of that sentence and it's still true.......
Click to expand...


That's true but most ARE aware of it.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 year old men do not speak in the manner that you do.  Most often it is teen boys with an attitude or in a gang that I have heard speak that way and those were on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you know, you stupid twat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only twat you get are the ones attached to someone tweaked out on meth.  I am an intelligent person therefore can spot your kind far off and you are not worthy to even approach me.  Go lay back in the gutter and dream of someone decent
Click to expand...


At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 year old men do not speak in the manner that you do.  Most often it is teen boys with an attitude or in a gang that I have heard speak that way and those were on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you know, you stupid twat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only twat you get are the ones attached to someone tweaked out on meth.  I am an intelligent person therefore can spot your kind far off and you are not worthy to even approach me.  Go lay back in the gutter and dream of someone decent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.
Click to expand...

 
They can hide behind a keyboard and get away with it.  True colors.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 year old men do not speak in the manner that you do.  Most often it is teen boys with an attitude or in a gang that I have heard speak that way and those were on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you know, you stupid twat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only twat you get are the ones attached to someone tweaked out on meth.  I am an intelligent person therefore can spot your kind far off and you are not worthy to even approach me.  Go lay back in the gutter and dream of someone decent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can hide behind a keyboard and get away with it.  True colors.
Click to expand...


When I first joined a forum, I was STUNNED at the way some of the older men spoke to women.  I always thought older men were respectful and kind to women.  I guess I was really, really wrong.  Lol.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 year old men do not speak in the manner that you do.  Most often it is teen boys with an attitude or in a gang that I have heard speak that way and those were on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you know, you stupid twat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only twat you get are the ones attached to someone tweaked out on meth.  I am an intelligent person therefore can spot your kind far off and you are not worthy to even approach me.  Go lay back in the gutter and dream of someone decent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can hide behind a keyboard and get away with it.  True colors.
Click to expand...


You are correct in a sense. Men act differently when bitches are not around. I type this bullshit on my iPhone, which is my "keyboard", away from bitches. Of course I would not talk like this around you. I am sensitive to others' feelings and sensibilities. But around other men I do talk like this.  They do also (unless their women have totally emasculated them). 

You are in denial that your husband or significant other is somehow above this.  But honey, we are pigs through and through. The fact is, you just do not know what we say and do when you are out of sight. I have heard perfectly fine gentlemen refer to women as the "c" word (notice how I am being sensitive to you?).  

How your hubby or SO acts is a reflection on you, in your mind. You are in denial that you have not really changed him and that you have coupled with a pig. Of course, there are exceptions. Like I mentioned, some men allow themselves to be emasculated by their women. Some men are just needy little fags and want to be the lap dog. 

Besides, I am really a nice guy.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

BluePhantom said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a fucking chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. It is also immature. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know...all my small peckered friends feel the exact same way about their inability to to satisfy a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know if your friends have small peckers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh...another sparkling tidbit of prose attempting to masquerade as a jocular retort.  Keep working on your come-backs though.  They will get better when you hit your 20s
Click to expand...



Blah blah. Say something worth ready or take a hike!


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 year old men do not speak in the manner that you do.  Most often it is teen boys with an attitude or in a gang that I have heard speak that way and those were on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you know, you stupid twat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only twat you get are the ones attached to someone tweaked out on meth.  I am an intelligent person therefore can spot your kind far off and you are not worthy to even approach me.  Go lay back in the gutter and dream of someone decent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can hide behind a keyboard and get away with it.  True colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in a sense. Men act differently when bitches are not around. I type this bullshit on my iPhone, which is my "keyboard", away from bitches. Of course I would not talk like this around you. I am sensitive to others' feelings and sensibilities. But around other men I do talk like this.  They do also (unless their women have totally emasculated them).
> 
> You are in denial that your husband or significant other is somehow above this.  But honey, we are pigs through and through. The fact is, you just do not know what we say and do when you are out of sight. I have heard perfectly fine gentlemen refer to women as the "c" word (notice how I am being sensitive to you?).
> 
> How your hubby or SO acts is a reflection on you, in your mind. You are in denial that you have not really changed him and that you have coupled with a pig. Of course, there are exceptions. Like I mentioned, some men allow themselves to be emasculated by their women. Some men are just needy little fags and want to be the lap dog.
> 
> Besides, I am really a nice guy.
Click to expand...


Dude, you've got issues.  Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.    No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you.  THAT is why you can't find a woman and have to settle for strippers.  Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 year old men do not speak in the manner that you do.  Most often it is teen boys with an attitude or in a gang that I have heard speak that way and those were on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you know, you stupid twat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only twat you get are the ones attached to someone tweaked out on meth.  I am an intelligent person therefore can spot your kind far off and you are not worthy to even approach me.  Go lay back in the gutter and dream of someone decent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can hide behind a keyboard and get away with it.  True colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I first joined a forum, I was STUNNED at the way some of the older men spoke to women.  I always thought older men were respectful and kind to women.  I guess I was really, really wrong.  Lol.
Click to expand...

 
Well if they are married, they can get away with it because, after all, they are married!
If they are SINGLE, it explains why they are single!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you know, you stupid twat!
> 
> 
> 
> The only twat you get are the ones attached to someone tweaked out on meth.  I am an intelligent person therefore can spot your kind far off and you are not worthy to even approach me.  Go lay back in the gutter and dream of someone decent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can hide behind a keyboard and get away with it.  True colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I first joined a forum, I was STUNNED at the way some of the older men spoke to women.  I always thought older men were respectful and kind to women.  I guess I was really, really wrong.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if they are married, they can get away with it because, after all, they are married!
> If they are SINGLE, it explains why they are single!
Click to expand...


What do you mean, if they are married they can get away with it?  What I'm trying to say is that I always thought older men respected women in general.  Not just because they are trying to "get with them."  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you know, you stupid twat!
> 
> 
> 
> The only twat you get are the ones attached to someone tweaked out on meth.  I am an intelligent person therefore can spot your kind far off and you are not worthy to even approach me.  Go lay back in the gutter and dream of someone decent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can hide behind a keyboard and get away with it.  True colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in a sense. Men act differently when bitches are not around. I type this bullshit on my iPhone, which is my "keyboard", away from bitches. Of course I would not talk like this around you. I am sensitive to others' feelings and sensibilities. But around other men I do talk like this.  They do also (unless their women have totally emasculated them).
> 
> You are in denial that your husband or significant other is somehow above this.  But honey, we are pigs through and through. The fact is, you just do not know what we say and do when you are out of sight. I have heard perfectly fine gentlemen refer to women as the "c" word (notice how I am being sensitive to you?).
> 
> How your hubby or SO acts is a reflection on you, in your mind. You are in denial that you have not really changed him and that you have coupled with a pig. Of course, there are exceptions. Like I mentioned, some men allow themselves to be emasculated by their women. Some men are just needy little fags and want to be the lap dog.
> 
> Besides, I am really a nice guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues.  Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.    No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you.  THAT is why you can't find a woman and have to settle for strippers.  Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
Click to expand...

 
.... but only if he gives them good tips


Buzz Jenkins said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 year old men do not speak in the manner that you do.  Most often it is teen boys with an attitude or in a gang that I have heard speak that way and those were on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you know, you stupid twat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only twat you get are the ones attached to someone tweaked out on meth.  I am an intelligent person therefore can spot your kind far off and you are not worthy to even approach me.  Go lay back in the gutter and dream of someone decent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can hide behind a keyboard and get away with it.  True colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct in a sense. Men act differently when bitches are not around. I type this bullshit on my iPhone, which is my "keyboard", away from bitches. Of course I would not talk like this around you. I am sensitive to others' feelings and sensibilities. But around other men I do talk like this.  They do also (unless their women have totally emasculated them).
> 
> You are in denial that your husband or significant other is somehow above this.  But honey, we are pigs through and through. The fact is, you just do not know what we say and do when you are out of sight. I have heard perfectly fine gentlemen refer to women as the "c" word (notice how I am being sensitive to you?).
> 
> How your hubby or SO acts is a reflection on you, in your mind. You are in denial that you have not really changed him and that you have coupled with a pig. Of course, there are exceptions. Like I mentioned, some men allow themselves to be emasculated by their women. Some men are just needy little fags and want to be the lap dog.
> 
> Besides, I am really a nice guy.
Click to expand...

 
I know you have to give respect to get respect.
There is nothing respectful in this ugly rant - I guess you are just trying to be outrageous.
Nothing new!


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a fucking chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. It is also immature. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know...all my small peckered friends feel the exact same way about their inability to to satisfy a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know if your friends have small peckers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh...another sparkling tidbit of prose attempting to masquerade as a jocular retort.  Keep working on your come-backs though.  They will get better when you hit your 20s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah. Say something worth ready or take a hike!
Click to expand...


I've YET to see anything worthwhile come out of your disgusting pie hole.  Calling women twats and other such names.  Totally uncalled for.  That is why you will die alone.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only twat you get are the ones attached to someone tweaked out on meth.  I am an intelligent person therefore can spot your kind far off and you are not worthy to even approach me.  Go lay back in the gutter and dream of someone decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can hide behind a keyboard and get away with it.  True colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I first joined a forum, I was STUNNED at the way some of the older men spoke to women.  I always thought older men were respectful and kind to women.  I guess I was really, really wrong.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if they are married, they can get away with it because, after all, they are married!
> If they are SINGLE, it explains why they are single!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean, if they are married they can get away with it?  What I'm trying to say is that I always thought older men respected women in general.  Not just because they are trying to "get with them."  Lol.
Click to expand...

 
Quality men are not likely here.... of course, they could say the same about us...
I think maybe the gross ones are just more vocal....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can hide behind a keyboard and get away with it.  True colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I first joined a forum, I was STUNNED at the way some of the older men spoke to women.  I always thought older men were respectful and kind to women.  I guess I was really, really wrong.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if they are married, they can get away with it because, after all, they are married!
> If they are SINGLE, it explains why they are single!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean, if they are married they can get away with it?  What I'm trying to say is that I always thought older men respected women in general.  Not just because they are trying to "get with them."  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quality men are not likely here.... of course, they could say the same about us...
> I think maybe the gross ones are just more vocal....
Click to expand...


I have a few friends here that are men who are very nice people.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a fucking chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. It is also immature. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know...all my small peckered friends feel the exact same way about their inability to to satisfy a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know if your friends have small peckers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh...another sparkling tidbit of prose attempting to masquerade as a jocular retort.  Keep working on your come-backs though.  They will get better when you hit your 20s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah. Say something worth ready or take a hike!
Click to expand...


You're lucky you aren't face to face with him.  He is probably a better man than you though.  He sticking up for his WIFE, Trinity, after you called her a "twat" which was totally uncalled for.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can hide behind a keyboard and get away with it.  True colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I first joined a forum, I was STUNNED at the way some of the older men spoke to women.  I always thought older men were respectful and kind to women.  I guess I was really, really wrong.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if they are married, they can get away with it because, after all, they are married!
> If they are SINGLE, it explains why they are single!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean, if they are married they can get away with it?  What I'm trying to say is that I always thought older men respected women in general.  Not just because they are trying to "get with them."  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quality men are not likely here.... of course, they could say the same about us...
> I think maybe the gross ones are just more vocal....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a few friends here that are men who are very nice people.
Click to expand...

 
I've not been on USMB as long as you, but, I have noticed there are a few nice men/people here - no doubt.  I can't say I'm "friends" with them, but, I keep people at arms length for obvious reasons..... but I know not every man here is a "dog".... but the ones that are... WOW!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I first joined a forum, I was STUNNED at the way some of the older men spoke to women.  I always thought older men were respectful and kind to women.  I guess I was really, really wrong.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if they are married, they can get away with it because, after all, they are married!
> If they are SINGLE, it explains why they are single!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean, if they are married they can get away with it?  What I'm trying to say is that I always thought older men respected women in general.  Not just because they are trying to "get with them."  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quality men are not likely here.... of course, they could say the same about us...
> I think maybe the gross ones are just more vocal....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a few friends here that are men who are very nice people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've not been on USMB as long as you, but, I have noticed there are a few nice men/people here - no doubt.  I can't say I'm "friends" with them, but, I keep people at arms length for obvious reasons..... but I know not every man here is a "dog".... but the ones that are... WOW!
Click to expand...


I know.  I must just be used to how my dad and my grandfathers were.  They were nice respectable men who didn't go around calling women such names, even if they got angry.  That's just my expectation, I suppose.  Then again, my grandfather spoiled the crap out of me.  Lol.    He worshipped the ground I walked on.


----------



## TrinityPower

Most men are smart enough not to call women such names if they want any chance of bedding them.  But apparently women's only worth for Buzz happens between that time of the shoot gate opening and the sound of the horn at the 8 second mark, with a lot of bull in between.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.





ChrisL said:


> When I first joined a forum, I was STUNNED at the way some of the older men spoke to women.  I always thought older men were respectful and kind to women.  I guess I was really, really wrong.  Lol.



  I guess it depends on how you define “men”.

  Some boys just never really grow up.  They mature physically, but their mind is still stuck in the state of an immature child.  The OP appears to be a perfect example of this.

  If you define a “man” merely by chronological age and physical maturity, then you're right; some “men” really do talk that way,and think that way, and have exactly the attitude toward women that the OP expresses.

  If your definition of a “man” includes the mental state of a responsible, mature, adult, then no, no men are like that.

  For what it's worth, Mr. Jenkins reflects one extreme end of a spectrum—someone who is still an immature boy, even as a middle-ager.

  At the other end, I've known boys who had not yet reached legal adulthood, who are much more men than the OP; who see women and treat women with the degree of respect that you seem to expect only of older men.

  Not that I would claim to have been all the way at that end, but I can certainly tell you that I was more of a man in my early-to-mid teens than Mr. Jenkins appears to be in his mid forties.


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on how you define “men”.
> 
> Some boys just never really grow up.  They mature physically, but their mind is still stuck in the state of an immature child.  The OP appears to be a perfect example of this.
> 
> If you define a “man” merely by chronological age and physical maturity, then you're right; some “men” really do talk that way,and think that way, and have exactly the attitude toward women that the OP expresses.
> 
> If your definition of “man” includes the mental state of a responsible, mature, adult, then no, no men are like that.
Click to expand...


He could be a child for all we know.  LOL.  These internet tough guys though, they are a dime a dozen.  

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.


What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I've not been on USMB as long as you, but, I* have noticed there are a few nice men*/people here - no doubt. I can't say I'm "friends" with them, but, I keep people at arms length for obvious reasons..... but I know not every man here is a "dog".... but the ones that are... WOW!


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
Click to expand...


Get lost, little creep.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get lost, little creep.
Click to expand...

hahahaha… Great response… did I touch on something?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> He could be a child for all we know.



  Mentally, I think it's rather obvious, don't you?


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could be a child for all we know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mentally, I think it's rather obvious, don't you?
Click to expand...


Who knows anymore with people around here?  Seriously.  Lol.


----------



## BluePhantom

Buzz Jenkins said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's another problem with bitches today: they walk around with a fucking chip on their shoulder, feeling like they always have to justify themselves. It is an inferiority complex, and it is not at all attractive. It is also immature. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know...all my small peckered friends feel the exact same way about their inability to to satisfy a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know if your friends have small peckers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh...another sparkling tidbit of prose attempting to masquerade as a jocular retort.  Keep working on your come-backs though.  They will get better when you hit your 20s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah. Say something worth ready or take a hike!
Click to expand...



I am not sure one can overstate the irony of that comment


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 45 year old men do not speak in the manner that you do.  Most often it is teen boys with an attitude or in a gang that I have heard speak that way and those were on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much you know, you stupid twat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only twat you get are the ones attached to someone tweaked out on meth.  I am an intelligent person therefore can spot your kind far off and you are not worthy to even approach me.  Go lay back in the gutter and dream of someone decent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time, I would have agreed that 45-year-old men don't speak that way, but after being here for a while . . . I can say that they do, and even older men speak in this way as well.  I don't know if there is something the matter with them or what.
Click to expand...



What I find amazing is that he actually admits he is 45.  If I was 45 and so morally bankrupt, juvenile in emotional development, void of respect, and lacking in vocabulary and command of the English language, my true age is not something I would reveal with a great deal of enthusiastic willingness.  I would just tell everyone I was 17 so my lack of intellectual maturity wouldn't be so worthy of critique.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
Click to expand...


  I certainly don't see anything wrong with them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.


----------



## BluePhantom

Buzz Jenkins said:


> But around other men I do talk like this.  They do also (unless their women have totally emasculated them). You are in denial that your husband or significant other is somehow above this.  .



Actually you are in denial that this is somehow normal behavior for a 45 year old man.  Yeah guys talk like that about girls when they aren't around.....when the guys are 16 and trying to show how cool they are to their buddies.  When we actually grow up, we don't talk like that at all.  Either you are trying to bullshit people or you hang out with a bunch of thugs and think that culture is normal.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not been on USMB as long as you, but, I* have noticed there are a few nice men*/people here - no doubt. I can't say I'm "friends" with them, but, I keep people at arms length for obvious reasons..... but I know not every man here is a "dog".... but the ones that are... WOW!
Click to expand...

 
ummm hmmmm.....


----------



## Bonzi

Bob Blaylock said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong wit them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> View attachment 49321
Click to expand...

 
He's just trying to get a rise..... out of her..


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get lost, little creep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha… Great response… did I touch on something?
Click to expand...


Um, no.  I just don't particularly care for people who try to use subtle insults to try and get attention.  I consider them either childish or having some other kind of issues.  I tend to avoid such people in real life as well as on the internet when at all possible.


----------



## BluePhantom

TrinityPower said:


> Most men are smart enough not to call women such names if they want any chance of bedding them.  But apparently women's only worth for Buzz happens between that time of the shoot gate opening and the sound of the horn at the 8 second mark, with a lot of bull in between.




Followed by $250 on the night stand on his way out of the hotel room.  Then again he is probably more interested in the $30 back alley types with no teeth.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong wit them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> View attachment 49321
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just trying to get a rise..... out of her..
Click to expand...


So . . . what is the difference between this one and the OP here?  Lol.    I don't really see much difference in the overall behavior.


----------



## Bonzi

this thread had barbed wire! careful!


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong with them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> View attachment 49321
Click to expand...


He is trying to play on what he perceives to be my "insecurities" in order to get my attention.  A poster looking for attention, negative or positive.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong wit them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> View attachment 49321
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just trying to get a rise..... out of her..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . what is the difference between this one and the OP here?  Lol.    I don't really see much difference in the overall behavior.
Click to expand...

 
well at least he didn't call you a bitch or a twat...?


----------



## defcon4

Bob Blaylock said:


> I certainly don't see anything wrong with them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.


Look at some threads with ChrisL to understand the teasing...


----------



## defcon4

BluePhantom said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are smart enough not to call women such names if they want any chance of bedding them.  But apparently women's only worth for Buzz happens between that time of the shoot gate opening and the sound of the horn at the 8 second mark, with a lot of bull in between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by $250 on the night stand on his way out of the hotel room.  Then again he is probably more interested in the $30 back alley types with no teeth.
Click to expand...

… a gumming action?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong wit them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> View attachment 49321
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just trying to get a rise..... out of her..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . what is the difference between this one and the OP here?  Lol.    I don't really see much difference in the overall behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well at least he didn't call you a bitch or a twat...?
Click to expand...


Well, that's true.    For now anyways.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong with them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at some threads with ChrisL to understand the teasing...
Click to expand...


You are just an insecure weirdo, obviously.  Lol.  Go bother someone else, will you?


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong with them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at some threads with ChrisL to understand the teasing...
Click to expand...


BTW, Bob Blaylock and I were friends from another forum.    I know you want to try to make other people hate me, but it isn't going to work.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong wit them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> View attachment 49321
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just trying to get a rise..... out of her..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . what is the difference between this one and the OP here?  Lol.    I don't really see much difference in the overall behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well at least he didn't call you a bitch or a twat...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's true.    For now anyways.
Click to expand...

 
I don't really know him but I don't think he'd do that... I hope not anyway... only an ignorant person talks like that.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong wit them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> View attachment 49321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just trying to get a rise..... out of her..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . what is the difference between this one and the OP here?  Lol.    I don't really see much difference in the overall behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well at least he didn't call you a bitch or a twat...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's true.    For now anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know him but I don't think he'd do that... I hope not anyway... only an ignorant person talks like that.
Click to expand...


I disagree with your assessment about that particular poster.    He was certainly over-the-top rude to me on very many occasions and for no apparent reason.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's just trying to get a rise..... out of her..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . what is the difference between this one and the OP here?  Lol.    I don't really see much difference in the overall behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well at least he didn't call you a bitch or a twat...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's true.    For now anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know him but I don't think he'd do that... I hope not anyway... only an ignorant person talks like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with your assessment about that particular poster.    He was certainly over-the-top rude to me on very many occasions and for no apparent reason.
Click to expand...

 
You have more history here so I defer to you on that!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . what is the difference between this one and the OP here?  Lol.    I don't really see much difference in the overall behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well at least he didn't call you a bitch or a twat...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's true.    For now anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know him but I don't think he'd do that... I hope not anyway... only an ignorant person talks like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with your assessment about that particular poster.    He was certainly over-the-top rude to me on very many occasions and for no apparent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have more history here so I defer to you on that!
Click to expand...


Well, let's put it this way.  I don't care what he does, as long as it has nothing to do with me!  He obviously is concerned about my posts for some strange reason.    He could always just mind his business.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> well at least he didn't call you a bitch or a twat...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's true.    For now anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know him but I don't think he'd do that... I hope not anyway... only an ignorant person talks like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with your assessment about that particular poster.    He was certainly over-the-top rude to me on very many occasions and for no apparent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have more history here so I defer to you on that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, let's put it this way.  I don't care what he does, as long as it has nothing to do with me!  He obviously is concerned about my posts for some strange reason.    He could always just mind his business.
Click to expand...

 
Well you're cute and feisty... I think he likes girls with a little spunk.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's true.    For now anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know him but I don't think he'd do that... I hope not anyway... only an ignorant person talks like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with your assessment about that particular poster.    He was certainly over-the-top rude to me on very many occasions and for no apparent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have more history here so I defer to you on that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, let's put it this way.  I don't care what he does, as long as it has nothing to do with me!  He obviously is concerned about my posts for some strange reason.    He could always just mind his business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you're cute and feisty... I think he likes girls with a little spunk.
Click to expand...


If an adult feels that way, then that is how they should behave.  To behave in a derogatory manner is nothing but childish!  We aren't 12 and this is not middle school!  I'm an adult woman!


----------



## TrinityPower

BluePhantom said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are smart enough not to call women such names if they want any chance of bedding them.  But apparently women's only worth for Buzz happens between that time of the shoot gate opening and the sound of the horn at the 8 second mark, with a lot of bull in between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by $250 on the night stand on his way out of the hotel room.  Then again he is probably more interested in the $30 back alley types with no teeth.
Click to expand...

Spend money on a hotel?  Not likely.  I found a pic of who he is attracted to though


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know him but I don't think he'd do that... I hope not anyway... only an ignorant person talks like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your assessment about that particular poster.    He was certainly over-the-top rude to me on very many occasions and for no apparent reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have more history here so I defer to you on that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, let's put it this way.  I don't care what he does, as long as it has nothing to do with me!  He obviously is concerned about my posts for some strange reason.    He could always just mind his business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you're cute and feisty... I think he likes girls with a little spunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If an adult feels that way, then that is how they should behave.  To behave in a derogatory manner is nothing but childish!  We aren't 12 and this is not middle school!  I'm an adult woman!
Click to expand...

 
Yeah well... I'll let him defend himself!


----------



## TrinityPower

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong wit them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> View attachment 49321
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just trying to get a rise..... out of her..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . what is the difference between this one and the OP here?  Lol.    I don't really see much difference in the overall behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well at least he didn't call you a bitch or a twat...?
Click to expand...

He was warned last night by a mod to cool it with that because he didn't heed the warning of someone he doesn't consider intelligent (which would be any woman) told him to do so


----------



## BluePhantom

TrinityPower said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are smart enough not to call women such names if they want any chance of bedding them.  But apparently women's only worth for Buzz happens between that time of the shoot gate opening and the sound of the horn at the 8 second mark, with a lot of bull in between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by $250 on the night stand on his way out of the hotel room.  Then again he is probably more interested in the $30 back alley types with no teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spend money on a hotel?  Not likely.  I found a pic of who he is attracted to though
> View attachment 49328
Click to expand...


Only because that is all that will have him


----------



## Bonzi

TrinityPower said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong wit them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> View attachment 49321
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just trying to get a rise..... out of her..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So . . . what is the difference between this one and the OP here?  Lol.    I don't really see much difference in the overall behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well at least he didn't call you a bitch or a twat...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was warned last night by a mod to cool it with that because he didn't heed the warning of someone he doesn't consider intelligent (which would be any woman) told him to do so
Click to expand...

 
..... explains the crickets......


----------



## TrinityPower

BluePhantom said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are smart enough not to call women such names if they want any chance of bedding them.  But apparently women's only worth for Buzz happens between that time of the shoot gate opening and the sound of the horn at the 8 second mark, with a lot of bull in between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by $250 on the night stand on his way out of the hotel room.  Then again he is probably more interested in the $30 back alley types with no teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spend money on a hotel?  Not likely.  I found a pic of who he is attracted to though
> View attachment 49328
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only because that is all that will have him
Click to expand...

One gets what is paid for.  Hope he had a coupon.  That one looks like it came from the half price rack


----------



## ChrisL

When a man can't show a woman even a little bit of respect, then I certainly can't find it in myself to show HIM any kind of respect in return, and I certainly don't see him as being manly in ANY way but more like a spoiled little child!  Most of the time, when men treat women like that (name-calling, insults, the childish behavior, etc.) it is because they know they could never HAVE that woman.    That's my opinion on this anyways.  Perhaps if they didn't behave like such arses they could have a chance, but they are too stupid and hateful to women to realize that.


----------



## TrinityPower

He tried to pick this one up too and got more than what he bargained for.


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, I've said enough.  I certainly do not want to devolve to THAT level.


----------



## BluePhantom

TrinityPower said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are smart enough not to call women such names if they want any chance of bedding them.  But apparently women's only worth for Buzz happens between that time of the shoot gate opening and the sound of the horn at the 8 second mark, with a lot of bull in between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by $250 on the night stand on his way out of the hotel room.  Then again he is probably more interested in the $30 back alley types with no teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spend money on a hotel?  Not likely.  I found a pic of who he is attracted to though
> View attachment 49328
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only because that is all that will have him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One gets what is paid for.  Hope he had a coupon.  That one looks like it came from the half price rack
Click to expand...



Well despite all the bravado he displays, the truth is that he would be on his knees like a sniveling worm if any of you ladies were to give him the time of day.....or stood in front of him with a strop in your hand.    He would be so grateful for your attention that he would lick your toes and sit at your feet like a little puppy dog.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TrinityPower said:


> He tried to pick this one up too and got more than what he bargained for.



  That's probably very much how Bruce jenner would now look, without all the fancy makeup, shapewear, and Photoshopping.


----------



## TrinityPower

BluePhantom said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are smart enough not to call women such names if they want any chance of bedding them.  But apparently women's only worth for Buzz happens between that time of the shoot gate opening and the sound of the horn at the 8 second mark, with a lot of bull in between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by $250 on the night stand on his way out of the hotel room.  Then again he is probably more interested in the $30 back alley types with no teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spend money on a hotel?  Not likely.  I found a pic of who he is attracted to though
> View attachment 49328
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only because that is all that will have him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One gets what is paid for.  Hope he had a coupon.  That one looks like it came from the half price rack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well despite all the bravado he displays, the truth is that he would be on his knees like a sniveling worm if any of you ladies were to give him the time of day.....or stood in front of him with a strop in your hand.    He would be so grateful for your attention that he would lick your toes and sit at your feet like a little puppy dog.
Click to expand...

Get the ropes and ball gag.  I will fire up the stove and heat the hot iron poker.  GET R DONE!!!


----------



## BluePhantom

What this guy clearly doesn't understand is that if you have to try to convince other people of your greatness it means that no one thinks of you that way on their own.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Well, that's true.  For now anyways.


I have never called you bitch or twat… would you like me to? Are you fond of "talking dirty?"


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> BTW, Bob Blaylock and I were friends from another forum.  I know you want to try to make other people hate me, but it isn't going to work.


…still paranoid?


----------



## TrinityPower

Are you going to write a story like Buzz did?  Maybe that was on a different thread.  He was quite proud of himself until I let him know that I know he copied it from a dirty story website lol


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are smart enough not to call women such names if they want any chance of bedding them.  But apparently women's only worth for Buzz happens between that time of the shoot gate opening and the sound of the horn at the 8 second mark, with a lot of bull in between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by $250 on the night stand on his way out of the hotel room.  Then again he is probably more interested in the $30 back alley types with no teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spend money on a hotel?  Not likely.  I found a pic of who he is attracted to though
> View attachment 49328
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only because that is all that will have him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One gets what is paid for.  Hope he had a coupon.  That one looks like it came from the half price rack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well despite all the bravado he displays, the truth is that he would be on his knees like a sniveling worm if any of you ladies were to give him the time of day.....or stood in front of him with a strop in your hand.    He would be so grateful for your attention that he would lick your toes and sit at your feet like a little puppy dog.
Click to expand...


If someone wants to state his or her preferences in the opposite sex, that is fine, but when they start calling women (who didn't do anything to him) bitches, twats and other such derogatory names, then that is another thing completely and is just . . . devolving into being a rude jerk.  IT is possible to defend your position without resorting to all of that nonsense.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Bob Blaylock and I were friends from another forum.  I know you want to try to make other people hate me, but it isn't going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> …still paranoid?
Click to expand...


I thought I asked you nicely to go away?


----------



## TrinityPower

I would say I am up for a dirty story...but I don't have the right equipment for that


----------



## BluePhantom

TrinityPower said:


> Are you going to write a story like Buzz did?  Maybe that was on a different thread.  He was quite proud of himself until I let him know that I know he copied it from a dirty story website lol




Oh I will write you a dirty story but I will keep it between us.


----------



## TrinityPower

BluePhantom said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to write a story like Buzz did?  Maybe that was on a different thread.  He was quite proud of himself until I let him know that I know he copied it from a dirty story website lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I will write you a dirty story but I will keep it between us.
Click to expand...

I goodie!  I hope it is one where everyone has a ball!


----------



## ChrisL

I think part of the problem is that some men have had "difficult" relationships with women of their OWN choosing.  Then, they go on to blame ALL women for their own personal experiences, almost as if they think ALL women share a personality, values, etc.  They don't seem to realize that women are just as much individuals as they are.  No, just because YOUR marriage failed does not mean I am a bitch.  No, just because attractive women have turned you down, does not mean that we are all "bitches."  Perhaps the problem is with the man and NOT the woman.  We must look at the common denominator.


----------



## ChrisL

Some men also HATE self-confident and opinionated women.  They are intimidated by us.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Some men also HATE self-confident and opinionated women.  They are intimidated by us.



Them's the wimps that can' t handle it.

Personally I love opinionated women.  Especially if their opinion is wrong.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some men also HATE self-confident and opinionated women.  They are intimidated by us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them's the wimps that can' t handle it.
> 
> Personally I love opinionated women.  Especially if their opinion is wrong.
Click to expand...


Well, I am not wrong very often, so enjoy it when it happens on those very rare times.    Mwaaa!


----------



## TrinityPower

Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong with them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> View attachment 49321
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is trying to play on what he perceives to be my "insecurities" in order to get my attention.  A poster looking for attention, negative or positive.
Click to expand...


Oh, it is clear what your insecurities are, Chris.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong with them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> View attachment 49321
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is trying to play on what he perceives to be my "insecurities" in order to get my attention.  A poster looking for attention, negative or positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it is clear what your insecurities are, Chris.
Click to expand...


You should be talking to yourself in the mirror, I think.    You are obviously the one with a problem.  I don't have these problems.  Lol.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

TrinityPower said:


> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort



Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.


----------



## Pogo

Buzz Jenkins said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
Click to expand...


QED, TP.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've got issues. Just you referring to women as "bitches" says a lot about you.  No self-respecting woman would have anything to do with you. THAT is why you can't find a woman and *have to settle for strippers. *Those are the only people who would probably have anything to do with you.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong with them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> View attachment 49321
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is trying to play on what he perceives to be my "insecurities" in order to get my attention.  A poster looking for attention, negative or positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it is clear what your insecurities are, Chris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be talking to yourself in the mirror, I think.    You are obviously the one with a problem.  I don't have these problems.  Lol.
Click to expand...


I do not claim to be perfect, Ms. Looks-Like-She-is-on-the-Ass-end-of-47! Yeah, I may have "issues". So what. Everybody does, you included. I am fine with me. You, on the other hand, had a freakin' meltdown because a stranger said you look older than you are. Talk about immature! You people's problem is that you are wildly projecting on me and you do not even realize it!


----------



## skye

what is wrong with this?


----------



## skye

or this?


----------



## TrinityPower

You should really read back on the thread for yourself given I was not the one you addressed with that.  You have the nerve to talk down to me as unintelligent?  Keep digging dude


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

skye said:


> what is wrong with this?



She is ok. I would do her. I would probably also encourage her to come biking with me.  She is pretty enough that with a little dieting she could get in decent shape. She definitely needs to drop 30 pounds.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

TrinityPower said:


> You should really read back on the thread for yourself given I was not the one you addressed with that.  You have the nerve to talk down to me as unintelligent?  Keep digging dude



I have seen nothing from you yet that suggests anything but a drooling retard!


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

skye said:


> or this?



Too chubby. She definitely needs to drop 35 pounds.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Here is the ideal look for a chick: Maria Sharapova.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Another


----------



## TrinityPower

Buzz Jenkins said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is ok. I would do her. I would probably also encourage her to come biking with me.  She is pretty enough that with a little dieting she could get in decent shape. She definitely needs to drop 30 pounds.
Click to expand...

You are not good at judging weight.  If your ideal woman is say 105 or so that woman best be dropping about 50.  She has rolls on her sides and back and her stomach is huge.  The picture in my avatar is 120-125.  This woman is way the hell bigger than that.


----------



## skye

another curvy  beautiful lady imo


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

My personal favorite: Gwen Stefani.




I have a tat on my upper left arm for her - the astrological symbol of Saturn.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

TrinityPower said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is ok. I would do her. I would probably also encourage her to come biking with me.  She is pretty enough that with a little dieting she could get in decent shape. She definitely needs to drop 30 pounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not good at judging weight.  If your ideal woman is say 105 or so that woman best be dropping about 50.  She has rolls on her sides and back and her stomach is huge.  The picture in my avatar is 120-125.  This woman is way the hell bigger than that.
Click to expand...


You have a point. I am not good at judging weight. But I do know where they ought to be. I judged her to be in the 140-150 range.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

skye said:


> another curvy  beautiful lady imo



This beached whale is just fucking repulsive!


----------



## TrinityPower

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Here is the ideal look for a chick: Maria Sharapova.
> 
> View attachment 49379


Too big for you dude, she weighs 130.  According to you she best drop


Buzz Jenkins said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is ok. I would do her. I would probably also encourage her to come biking with me.  She is pretty enough that with a little dieting she could get in decent shape. She definitely needs to drop 30 pounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not good at judging weight.  If your ideal woman is say 105 or so that woman best be dropping about 50.  She has rolls on her sides and back and her stomach is huge.  The picture in my avatar is 120-125.  This woman is way the hell bigger than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point. I am not good at judging weight. But I do know where they ought to be. I judged her to be in the 140-150 range.
Click to expand...

I am 133 and no where near that size


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with strippers? I happen to like them….Are you jealous that they are good looking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly don't see anything wrong with them, though I am puzzled as to why you think ChrisL would be jealous of them.
> 
> View attachment 49321
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is trying to play on what he perceives to be my "insecurities" in order to get my attention.  A poster looking for attention, negative or positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, it is clear what your insecurities are, Chris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be talking to yourself in the mirror, I think.    You are obviously the one with a problem.  I don't have these problems.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not claim to be perfect, Ms. Looks-Like-She-is-on-the-Ass-end-of-47! Yeah, I may have "issues". So what. Everybody does, you included. I am fine with me. You, on the other hand, had a freakin' meltdown because a stranger said you look older than you are. Talk about immature! You people's problem is that you are wildly projecting on me and you do not even realize it!
Click to expand...


You're the one who started a thread about your problems.    Lol.  I just found it curious that you would think I'm 47, when my pictures do not look like those of a 47 year old woman (my MOM is in her 50s - lol - I know what 47-year-old women LOOK like).  Most people think I look younger than my age in real life, so I thought maybe there was a bad picture or something.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
Click to expand...


Now, was that really called for?    I don't think so.  This is why you are so lonely.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Here is the ideal look for a chick: Maria Sharapova.
> 
> View attachment 49379



Hmm.  I'm willing to bet that Maria is WAY out of your league.


----------



## ChrisL

I wonder if Mr. Buzz has posted a picture of himself yet?    Let's see just what a hunk of burning love he actually is!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> My personal favorite: Gwen Stefani.View attachment 49381
> 
> 
> I have a tat on my upper left arm for her - the astrological symbol of Saturn.


----------



## Pogo

Buzz Jenkins said:


> She is ok. I would do her.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, was that really called for?    I don't think so.  This is why you are so lonely.
Click to expand...


I am not lonely. You are assuming. You do know what happens when you assume, don't you? You look like a fucking idiot! 

I will infer from your many silly assumptions that your intent is to look like a fucking idiot. Why do you aspire to look like a fucking idiot? Is it a higher station than that which you currently occupy?


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, was that really called for?    I don't think so.  This is why you are so lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lonely. You are assuming. You do know what happens when you assume, don't you? You look like a fucking idiot!
> 
> I will infer from your many silly assumptions that your intent is to look like a fucking idiot. Why do you aspire to look like a fucking idiot? Is it a higher station than that which you currently occupy?
Click to expand...


I beg to differ.  I am probably more intelligent than you could ever hope to be!    So stick that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, was that really called for?    I don't think so.  This is why you are so lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lonely. You are assuming. You do know what happens when you assume, don't you? You look like a fucking idiot!
> 
> I will infer from your many silly assumptions that your intent is to look like a fucking idiot. Why do you aspire to look like a fucking idiot? Is it a higher station than that which you currently occupy?
Click to expand...


Oh, and another thing.  You are obviously not nearly as intelligent as you seem to think you are, given your utter stupidity regarding women.    I think it is quite obvious that after your 45 years on this planet, you have learned NOTHING.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> I wonder if Mr. Buzz has posted a picture of himself yet?    Let's see just what a hunk of burning love he actually is!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Mr. Buzz has posted a picture of himself yet?    Let's see just what a hunk of burning love he actually is!!!
Click to expand...


Holy smokes!     Get that image out of my brain!!!


----------



## skye

Buzz Jenkins said:


> My personal favorite: Gwen Stefani.View attachment 49381
> 
> 
> I have a tat on my upper left arm for her - the astrological symbol of Saturn.



you see.. I understand your opinion but I don't share it  because...thing is.... the face,  Buzz...the face on Gwen is the problem....all these oversized models I have post have beautiful faces, really nice....  had I been a man ( and I am very happy I was born a woman  I like men hehehe  ) I would have prefered a woman with a beautiful face and a more curvy body instead of a woman with an ugly face and a muscular toned body.


then again what do I know??? LOL


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> I wonder if Mr. Buzz has posted a picture of himself yet?    Let's see just what a hunk of burning love he actually is!!!


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

Pogo said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is ok. I would do her.
Click to expand...


What exactly am I clueless about, jizz breath? That I would do that bitch? That she's still too chubby? Fact is, I am clearly the most open minded, straight talker in this thread right now. At least I am honest. You say that these fat pigs are desirable, but I guarantee that nobody is salivating over them. 

On another issue, don't you think that it is degrading to women to put these porkers on display? I mean, a butcher shop puts their best cuts up front in the display case and hides the shit. When these blimp bitches are on display as they are in some of the pics here it just brings all women down and reflects negatively on all of you. You know that you do not want to be some fat blubber assed skank no more than I want to screw one. Fat bitches are gross. End of story.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is ok. I would do her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly am I clueless about, jizz breath? That I would do that bitch? That she's still too chubby? Fact is, I am clearly the most open minded, straight talker in this thread right now. At least I am honest. You say that these fat pigs are desirable, but I guarantee that nobody is salivating over them.
> 
> On another issue, don't you think that it is degrading to women to put these porkers on display? I mean, a butcher shop puts their best cuts up front in the display case and hides the shit. When these blimp bitches are on display as they are in some of the pics here it just brings all women down and reflects negatively on all of you. You know that you do not want to be some fat blubber assed skank no more than I want to screw one. Fat bitches are gross. End of story.
Click to expand...


Oh please.  You get what you deserve.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is ok. I would do her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly am I clueless about, jizz breath? That I would do that bitch? That she's still too chubby? Fact is, I am clearly the most open minded, straight talker in this thread right now. At least I am honest. You say that these fat pigs are desirable, but I guarantee that nobody is salivating over them.
> 
> On another issue, don't you think that it is degrading to women to put these porkers on display? I mean, a butcher shop puts their best cuts up front in the display case and hides the shit. When these blimp bitches are on display as they are in some of the pics here it just brings all women down and reflects negatively on all of you. You know that you do not want to be some fat blubber assed skank no more than I want to screw one. Fat bitches are gross. End of story.
Click to expand...


Pogo is a man, BTW.  Making assumptions, eh?    Lol.


----------



## Buzz Jenkins

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, was that really called for?    I don't think so.  This is why you are so lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lonely. You are assuming. You do know what happens when you assume, don't you? You look like a fucking idiot!
> 
> I will infer from your many silly assumptions that your intent is to look like a fucking idiot. Why do you aspire to look like a fucking idiot? Is it a higher station than that which you currently occupy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.  I am probably more intelligent than you could ever hope to be!    So stick that in your pipe and smoke it!
Click to expand...


From the number of times you tell people that you are smart I discern that you have an inferiority complex and strongly desire for people to assess you as smart. There's yet another issue you have. 

You are an only child and probably received so much attention that you developed into a self-absorbed narcissist. 

You are totally hung up on your appearance. Total case of acute vanity and insecurity. 

Constantly pointing out how smart you think you are. 

Chris, you are a fucking mess. It would really not hurt for you to have a few counseling sessions to assess you for a treatment plan to deal with your insecurities. You are getting older now and are not going to be able to coast on your looks much longer.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, was that really called for?    I don't think so.  This is why you are so lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lonely. You are assuming. You do know what happens when you assume, don't you? You look like a fucking idiot!
> 
> I will infer from your many silly assumptions that your intent is to look like a fucking idiot. Why do you aspire to look like a fucking idiot? Is it a higher station than that which you currently occupy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.  I am probably more intelligent than you could ever hope to be!    So stick that in your pipe and smoke it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the number of times you tell people that you are smart I discern that you have an inferiority complex and strongly desire for people to assess you as smart. There's yet another issue you have.
> 
> You are an only child and probably received so much attention that you developed into a self-absorbed narcissist.
> 
> You are totally hung up on your appearance. Total case of acute vanity and insecurity.
> 
> Constantly pointing out how smart you think you are.
> 
> Chris, you are a fucking mess. It would really not hurt for you to have a few counseling sessions to assess you for a treatment plan to deal with your insecurities. You are getting older now and are not going to be able to coast on your looks much longer.
Click to expand...


Oh, well sorry if my beauty and intelligence is so bothersome for you.  BTW, where is your picture?


----------



## skye

now Buzz I think she is nice


----------



## skye

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, was that really called for?    I don't think so.  This is why you are so lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lonely. You are assuming. You do know what happens when you assume, don't you? You look like a fucking idiot!
> 
> I will infer from your many silly assumptions that your intent is to look like a fucking idiot. Why do you aspire to look like a fucking idiot? Is it a higher station than that which you currently occupy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.  I am probably more intelligent than you could ever hope to be!    So stick that in your pipe and smoke it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the number of times you tell people that you are smart I discern that you have an inferiority complex and strongly desire for people to assess you as smart. There's yet another issue you have.
> 
> You are an only child and probably received so much attention that you developed into a self-absorbed narcissist.
> 
> You are totally hung up on your appearance. Total case of acute vanity and insecurity.
> 
> Constantly pointing out how smart you think you are.
> 
> Chris, you are a fucking mess. It would really not hurt for you to have a few counseling sessions to assess you for a treatment plan to deal with your insecurities. You are getting older now and are not going to be able to coast on your looks much longer.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## ChrisL

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, was that really called for?    I don't think so.  This is why you are so lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lonely. You are assuming. You do know what happens when you assume, don't you? You look like a fucking idiot!
> 
> I will infer from your many silly assumptions that your intent is to look like a fucking idiot. Why do you aspire to look like a fucking idiot? Is it a higher station than that which you currently occupy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.  I am probably more intelligent than you could ever hope to be!    So stick that in your pipe and smoke it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the number of times you tell people that you are smart I discern that you have an inferiority complex and strongly desire for people to assess you as smart. There's yet another issue you have.
> 
> You are an only child and probably received so much attention that you developed into a self-absorbed narcissist.
> 
> You are totally hung up on your appearance. Total case of acute vanity and insecurity.
> 
> Constantly pointing out how smart you think you are.
> 
> Chris, you are a fucking mess. It would really not hurt for you to have a few counseling sessions to assess you for a treatment plan to deal with your insecurities. *You are getting older now and are not going to be able to coast on your looks much longer.*
Click to expand...


Now, now!    If you saw my bikini pictures, you would eat those words.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, was that really called for?    I don't think so.  This is why you are so lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lonely. You are assuming. You do know what happens when you assume, don't you? You look like a fucking idiot!
> 
> I will infer from your many silly assumptions that your intent is to look like a fucking idiot. Why do you aspire to look like a fucking idiot? Is it a higher station than that which you currently occupy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.  I am probably more intelligent than you could ever hope to be!    So stick that in your pipe and smoke it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the number of times you tell people that you are smart I discern that you have an inferiority complex and strongly desire for people to assess you as smart. There's yet another issue you have.
> 
> You are an only child and probably received so much attention that you developed into a self-absorbed narcissist.
> 
> You are totally hung up on your appearance. Total case of acute vanity and insecurity.
> 
> Constantly pointing out how smart you think you are.
> 
> Chris, you are a fucking mess. It would really not hurt for you to have a few counseling sessions to assess you for a treatment plan to deal with your insecurities. You are getting older now and are not going to be able to coast on your looks much longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...


Nobody asked you, old woman!


----------



## skye

another photo of  curvy Robyn Lawley


----------



## ChrisL

Well, Mr. Buzz?  No pictures of yourself?  How do we know you aren't just some 12-year-old kid?  That is what you sound like.    That is my suspicion.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyone find it odd that this "man" runs away when asked to post his own picture??  Hmm.  Interesting, considering how judgmental he seems to be.    Funny too.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is ok. I would do her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly am I clueless about, jizz breath? That I would do that bitch? That she's still too chubby? Fact is, I am clearly the most open minded, straight talker in this thread right now. At least I am honest. You say that these fat pigs are desirable, but I guarantee that nobody is salivating over them.
> 
> On another issue, don't you think that it is degrading to women to put these porkers on display? I mean, a butcher shop puts their best cuts up front in the display case and hides the shit. When these blimp bitches are on display as they are in some of the pics here it just brings all women down and reflects negatively on all of you. You know that you do not want to be some fat blubber assed skank no more than I want to screw one. Fat bitches are gross. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo is a man, BTW.  Making assumptions, eh?    Lol.
Click to expand...


I had no idea what the fuck he was babbling about.

But for all his flesh market rant here's what he just posted elsewhere:



Buzz Jenkins said:


> Who wouldn't want to blow a load on THAT face?
> 
> View attachment 49383



Mind you, this was in a thread about something Michelle Malkin _wrote_.  Not about what she looks like; what she _wrote_.

Clearly my Clueless Meter isn't calibrated to read high enough for this one.



Buzz Jenkins said:


> You are an only child and probably received so much attention that you developed into a self-absorbed narcissist.



Great.  Now I'm gonna need an irony meter too.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is ok. I would do her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly am I clueless about, jizz breath? That I would do that bitch? That she's still too chubby? Fact is, I am clearly the most open minded, straight talker in this thread right now. At least I am honest. You say that these fat pigs are desirable, but I guarantee that nobody is salivating over them.
> 
> On another issue, don't you think that it is degrading to women to put these porkers on display? I mean, a butcher shop puts their best cuts up front in the display case and hides the shit. When these blimp bitches are on display as they are in some of the pics here it just brings all women down and reflects negatively on all of you. You know that you do not want to be some fat blubber assed skank no more than I want to screw one. Fat bitches are gross. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo is a man, BTW.  Making assumptions, eh?    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had no idea what the fuck he was babbling about.
> 
> But for all his flesh market rant here's what he just posted elsewhere:
Click to expand...


I don't see anything??


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is ok. I would do her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly am I clueless about, jizz breath? That I would do that bitch? That she's still too chubby? Fact is, I am clearly the most open minded, straight talker in this thread right now. At least I am honest. You say that these fat pigs are desirable, but I guarantee that nobody is salivating over them.
> 
> On another issue, don't you think that it is degrading to women to put these porkers on display? I mean, a butcher shop puts their best cuts up front in the display case and hides the shit. When these blimp bitches are on display as they are in some of the pics here it just brings all women down and reflects negatively on all of you. You know that you do not want to be some fat blubber assed skank no more than I want to screw one. Fat bitches are gross. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo is a man, BTW.  Making assumptions, eh?    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had no idea what the fuck he was babbling about.
> 
> But for all his flesh market rant here's what he just posted elsewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who wouldn't want to blow a load on THAT face?
> 
> View attachment 49383
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mind you, this was in a thread about something Michelle Malkin _wrote_.  Not about what she looks like; what she _wrote_.
> 
> Clearly my Clueless Meter isn't calibrated to read high enough for this one.
Click to expand...


Oh, NOW I see it.  Lol!  This poster has to be 12.  That seals the deal.


----------



## TrinityPower

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, was that really called for?    I don't think so.  This is why you are so lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lonely. You are assuming. You do know what happens when you assume, don't you? You look like a fucking idiot!
> 
> I will infer from your many silly assumptions that your intent is to look like a fucking idiot. Why do you aspire to look like a fucking idiot? Is it a higher station than that which you currently occupy?
Click to expand...

BTW...I say by the way...what happens when one assumes is that it makes an ass out of u and me, not you look like an idiot.  And you refer to others as dim witted


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Anyone find it odd that this "man" runs away when asked to post his own picture??  Hmm.  Interesting, considering how judgmental he seems to be.    Funny too.



no

I don't find  it odd. Why should he  be at the beck and call of someone like you?

why should anybody for that matter?

give us a break


----------



## skye

another photo of Australian Robyn Lawley


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, was that really called for?    I don't think so.  This is why you are so lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lonely. You are assuming. You do know what happens when you assume, don't you? You look like a fucking idiot!
> 
> I will infer from your many silly assumptions that your intent is to look like a fucking idiot. Why do you aspire to look like a fucking idiot? Is it a higher station than that which you currently occupy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BTW...I say by the way...what happens when one assumes is that it makes an ass out of u and me, not you look like an idiot.  And you refer to others as dim witted
Click to expand...


That's because he is SO intelligent.  More intelligent than any silly woman!  *sarcasm*


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> I beg to differ.  I am probably more intelligent than you [Buzz Jenkins] could ever hope to be!



  That's setting an awfully low bar, by which to judge yourself, isn't it?


----------



## ChrisL

Bob Blaylock said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.  I am probably more intelligent than you [Buzz Jenkins] could ever hope to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's setting an awfully low bar, by which to judge yourself, isn't it?
Click to expand...


Lol.  That's true, Bob!


----------



## skye

haha


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> I think part of the problem is that some men have had "difficult" relationships with women of their OWN choosing.  Then, they go on to blame ALL women for their own personal experiences, almost as if they think ALL women share a personality, values, etc.  They don't seem to realize that women are just as much individuals as they are.  No, just because YOUR marriage failed does not mean I am a bitch.  No, just because attractive women have turned you down, does not mean that we are all "bitches."  Perhaps the problem is with the man and NOT the woman.  We must look at the common denominator.




Well I think what we are seeing with this clown is something similar.  It seems to me that he has never had a relationship that reached into his soul.  He sees other men have it and he is jealous because it impacts them on a level that he has never experienced.  To compensate he claims they are "emasculated" when in reality they are simply grown men who have found what he deeply craves.  He defends his ego by blaming women in general for his own inadequacies.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think part of the problem is that some men have had "difficult" relationships with women of their OWN choosing.  Then, they go on to blame ALL women for their own personal experiences, almost as if they think ALL women share a personality, values, etc.  They don't seem to realize that women are just as much individuals as they are.  No, just because YOUR marriage failed does not mean I am a bitch.  No, just because attractive women have turned you down, does not mean that we are all "bitches."  Perhaps the problem is with the man and NOT the woman.  We must look at the common denominator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think what we are seeing with this clown is something similar.  It seems to me that he has never had a relationship that reached into his soul.  He sees other men have it and he is jealous because it impacts them on a level that he has never experienced.  To compensate he claims they are "emasculated" when in reality they are simply grown men who have found what he deeply craves.  He defends his ego by blaming women in general for his own inadequacies.
Click to expand...


That could definitely be part of it.    The guy is pret-ty rude, I'll say that.

Bob posts a nice pic of he and his wife, and the guy calls him names, so yeah, that makes sense.  Lol.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ChrisL said:


> Oh, NOW I see it.  Lol!  This poster has to be 12.  That seals the deal.



  I don't know about that.  I don't think this is a matter of chronological age at all.  Aside from issues of maturity, there's also moral character.  Remember my mention, earlier in this thread, of a man I once met, who turned out to be a violent rapist?  I don't know how old he was, certainly much older than twelve, and possibly around Mr. Jenkin's claimed age of 45.  And the attitudes which he expressed about women were almost identical to those that Mr. Jenkins expresses here.

  I never, at any age, held such attitudes about women and I'm sure the same is true of most other men as well.  There is rather obviously something that went very wrong with Mr,. Jenkins, surely from a very early age, either in his moral character, or his upbringing, or both.


----------



## BluePhantom

Buzz Jenkins said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
Click to expand...



Ok dude...seriously...you really need to work on your burns.  I saw that insult on the internet in 1987 and that's when a 10 megabyte hard drive was big fucking shit.  For you that is still probably impressive as it represents the processing power of your brain.


----------



## Likkmee

Fat chix are more likely to swallow.


----------



## skye

back to topic  LOL


----------



## ChrisL

More valuable contributions to the forum.    Lol.


----------



## BluePhantom

Buzz Jenkins said:


> I do not claim to be perfect,



Well good because you have gone out of your way to establish that before you confessed to it. Remember when I said that great men do not have to convince other people of their greatness?  You find yourself in the opposite situation.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, this has been interesting.    I think I'm going to leave now.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Well, this has been interesting.    I think I'm going to leave now.




you promise?

LOL


----------



## BluePhantom

Buzz Jenkins said:


> she is ok. I would do her.



Yeah in your wildest fantasies. The problem is she wouldn't do you...there are no track marks on her arms


----------



## BluePhantom

Buzz Jenkins said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should really read back on the thread for yourself given I was not the one you addressed with that.  You have the nerve to talk down to me as unintelligent?  Keep digging dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen nothing from you yet that suggests anything but a drooling retard!
Click to expand...



Again...the irony of this comment cannot be overstated


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> I wonder if Mr. Buzz has posted a picture of himself yet?    Let's see just what a hunk of burning love he actually is!!!



He is still searching the internet for the perfect piece of beefsteak he imagines himself as


----------



## BluePhantom

Buzz Jenkins said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, was that really called for?    I don't think so.  This is why you are so lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lonely. You are assuming. You do know what happens when you assume, don't you? You look like a fucking idiot!
> 
> I will infer from your many silly assumptions that your intent is to look like a fucking idiot. Why do you aspire to look like a fucking idiot? Is it a higher station than that which you currently occupy?
Click to expand...



Dude it doesn't take much assuming.  You are a morally bankrupt juvenile regardless of your physical age. No self-respecting woman that has the capacity to contribute to your life is going to stay with you. If you had any life experience that was worth value you would know this already.  The fact that we have to point it out to you is simply more evidence of your total incompetence regarding women which has manifested itself in your misogynistic point of view..  I feel like I am discussing "_methods on finding common political ground_" with rDean.


----------



## BluePhantom

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Fact is, I am clearly the most open minded, straight talker in this thread right now.



Yes...hence the reason why everyone is praising you for your open-mindedness.



Buzz Jenkins said:


> On another issue, don't you think that it is degrading to women to put these porkers on display?



No what is degrading to women is telling them that they have no intrinsic human value if they can't stimulate a man sexually and you specifically.


----------



## BluePhantom

Likkmee said:


> Fat chix are more likely to swallow.




You know socks are against the rules right?  What are the odds that two two totally ignorant misogynists show up at the exact same time on the exact same thread?  Methinks someone was taking an ass whuppin and decided to create some artificial support.


----------



## ninja007

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *HereWeGoAgain *maybe able to tell you.... maybe pictures do not do justice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says I do NOT look 47.  You said I looked 50.  Now I would like for you to explain why you would think that.  Since you made the statement, why don't you back it up with something.
> 
> My pictures are a fair representation of what I actually look like.  Some of them may be a little distorted when I use my web cam, but that's about it.
Click to expand...


you look 55-60.


----------



## Bonzi

Buzz Jenkins said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is ok. I would do her. I would probably also encourage her to come biking with me.  She is pretty enough that with a little dieting she could get in decent shape. She definitely needs to drop 30 pounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not good at judging weight.  If your ideal woman is say 105 or so that woman best be dropping about 50.  She has rolls on her sides and back and her stomach is huge.  The picture in my avatar is 120-125.  This woman is way the hell bigger than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point. I am not good at judging weight. But I do know where they ought to be. I judged her to be in the 140-150 range.
Click to expand...

 
Depends on how tall she is. I would have said 145 or so...


----------



## Bonzi

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Mr. Buzz has posted a picture of himself yet?    Let's see just what a hunk of burning love he actually is!!!
Click to expand...

 
I think I've done Google image search one to many times... I've actually seen this pic....


----------



## defcon4

skye said:


> then again what do I know??? LOL


..a whole lot more than some other people around here


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Well, this has been interesting.    I think I'm going to leave now.


Please don't!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Mr. Buzz has posted a picture of himself yet?    Let's see just what a hunk of burning love he actually is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is still searching the internet for the perfect piece of beefsteak he imagines himself as
Click to expand...


  He won't post a picture of himself, just like most of them here.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> then again what do I know??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ..a whole lot more than some other people around here
Click to expand...


Holy shit!    Now I KNOW there is something seriously wrong with you!  Hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men who are not confident in themselves cannot match wit with me and resort to getting ugly as a retort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Match wits? With you? Jesus fucking Christ, you are fucking delusional! You are as sharp as a steaming pile of dog diarrhea, and half as interesting. I have seen burned out lights bulbs that are not as dim as you. Face it, honey: you are not very intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, was that really called for?    I don't think so.  This is why you are so lonely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not lonely. You are assuming. You do know what happens when you assume, don't you? You look like a fucking idiot!
> 
> I will infer from your many silly assumptions that your intent is to look like a fucking idiot. Why do you aspire to look like a fucking idiot? Is it a higher station than that which you currently occupy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude it doesn't take much assuming.  You are a morally bankrupt juvenile regardless of your physical age. No self-respecting woman that has the capacity to contribute to your life is going to stay with you. If you had any life experience that was worth value you would know this already.  The fact that we have to point it out to you is simply more evidence of your total incompetence regarding women which has manifested itself in your misogynistic point of view..  I feel like I am discussing "_methods on finding common political ground_" with rDean.
Click to expand...


Exactly, he like so many other men who come to this forum is obviously positively desperate.  I mean, why else would he start a thread like this on a political debate forum, being the "new guy."  Pathetic.


----------



## ChrisL

ninja007 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *HereWeGoAgain *maybe able to tell you.... maybe pictures do not do justice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says I do NOT look 47.  You said I looked 50.  Now I would like for you to explain why you would think that.  Since you made the statement, why don't you back it up with something.
> 
> My pictures are a fair representation of what I actually look like.  Some of them may be a little distorted when I use my web cam, but that's about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you look 55-60.
Click to expand...


  Okay, now we already know that you hate beautiful intelligent women.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this has been interesting.    I think I'm going to leave now.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't!!!!
Click to expand...


Too bad you won't, you little creeper.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat chix are more likely to swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know socks are against the rules right?  What are the odds that two two totally ignorant misogynists show up at the exact same time on the exact same thread?  Methinks someone was taking an ass whuppin and decided to create some artificial support.
Click to expand...


I know that was rather random, huh?  I'm telling you, most of the people that post on this board are totally fucked up.  They CANNOT be taken seriously.    I think they've made that quite clear by now.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is ok. I would do her. I would probably also encourage her to come biking with me.  She is pretty enough that with a little dieting she could get in decent shape. She definitely needs to drop 30 pounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not good at judging weight.  If your ideal woman is say 105 or so that woman best be dropping about 50.  She has rolls on her sides and back and her stomach is huge.  The picture in my avatar is 120-125.  This woman is way the hell bigger than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point. I am not good at judging weight. But I do know where they ought to be. I judged her to be in the 140-150 range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on how tall she is. I would have said 145 or so...
Click to expand...


I thought she looked more like 160.  She's pretty big, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is ok. I would do her. I would probably also encourage her to come biking with me.  She is pretty enough that with a little dieting she could get in decent shape. She definitely needs to drop 30 pounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not good at judging weight.  If your ideal woman is say 105 or so that woman best be dropping about 50.  She has rolls on her sides and back and her stomach is huge.  The picture in my avatar is 120-125.  This woman is way the hell bigger than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point. I am not good at judging weight. But I do know where they ought to be. I judged her to be in the 140-150 range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on how tall she is. I would have said 145 or so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought she looked more like 160.  She's pretty big, IMO.
Click to expand...


Don't forget Bonzi, these pictures are not the real deal.  They are big-time edited.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is, I am clearly the most open minded, straight talker in this thread right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...hence the reason why everyone is praising you for your open-mindedness.
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another issue, don't you think that it is degrading to women to put these porkers on display?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what is degrading to women is telling them that they have no intrinsic human value if they can't stimulate a man sexually and you specifically.
Click to expand...


This might be such an issue, if he was only talking about HIS personal preferences and not degrading other women as he does it.  I mean I can't even COUNT how many different insults he has called women in general in this one thread.  Good grief, the guy wonders why he can't find a decent woman?  I think he really kind of answered his own question.  He seems absolutely hateful towards women, like so many other men here.  But then again, these types of sites attract people who would normally be walking the streets with signs around their necks, so you just have to laugh at them.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm still going to wait for Mr. Buzz Jenkins to post his picture.    Let us see how hot and sexy he really is.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this has been interesting.    I think I'm going to leave now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you promise?
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


Apparently not, hepatitis queen.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> then again what do I know??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ..a whole lot more than some other people around here
Click to expand...

 Hey!!!


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> then again what do I know??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ..a whole lot more than some other people around here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!!!
Click to expand...

That wasn't aimed at you sweetheart.. I know you are smart...


----------



## defcon4

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this has been interesting.    I think I'm going to leave now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you promise?
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

No such luck… 
Sky, thank you that you do not try to lie about your actual age… some around here try to say that they are a lot younger than they actually are… I don't know why… Being younger is not a virtue.. it is a state of our being… Ah.. well… whatever, right?


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> then again what do I know??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ..a whole lot more than some other people around here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't aimed at you sweetheart.. I know you are smart...
Click to expand...


----------



## defcon4

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still going to wait for Mr. Buzz Jenkins to post his picture.    Let us see how hot and sexy he really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make you a deal, tits. Post a pic of yourself topless and I will post a pic of me screwing a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of your women are you going to show yourself screwing?  The white rubber doll or the black one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking of the Asian one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tag on the back says "Made in China".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got one too! Mine has 3 holes!
Click to expand...

That was a good one!!!!!!


----------



## TrinityPower

Buzz Jenkins said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Jenkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still going to wait for Mr. Buzz Jenkins to post his picture.    Let us see how hot and sexy he really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make you a deal, tits. Post a pic of yourself topless and I will post a pic of me screwing a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of your women are you going to show yourself screwing?  The white rubber doll or the black one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking of the Asian one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tag on the back says "Made in China".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got one too! Mine has 3 holes!
Click to expand...

No no you have that confused with your bowling ball and if you remember those holes do not work they are way too big for your use


----------

